# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2014



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Dez 2014 às 09:25)

Manhã com céu azul e pouco vento. O termómetro marca 15º.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

Boas,
Grande ventania que para aqui vai, o vento sopra a *42 km/h*.
*14,6ºC
_______

Extremos de ontem: 13,1ºC / 17,8ºC*


----------



## Rachie (1 Dez 2014 às 09:53)

Céu limpo por Benfica, vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

Rajada de *60 km/h
*
"Céu em geral pouco nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de norte, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) com rajadas até 55 km/h a partir
do início da tarde" 

A partir da tarde diziam eles...


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

Boas
Temperatura:* 14.3ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *76%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1011 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 13:05)

*15,9ºC* e vento forte.

Inumeras rajadas superiores a 55 km/h, até ao momento, rajada máixima de 64 km/h.
Na rua,com a app do telemovel registei uma rajada de 60 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

Rajada de *82 km/h*!!!
O vento sopra a *51 km/h*.

Isto está bem agressivo, esta terra tem um poder.


----------



## meko60 (1 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.
Manhã solarenga e agradável.Por agora sigo com 19,3ºC ,1009hPa e vento moderado do quadrante N .


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2014 às 14:44)

Vento vento vento!... muito vento por Peniche.
Sente-se muito frio com este vento.


----------



## Thomar (1 Dez 2014 às 14:54)

Boas! 
Que diferença abismal daqui Cabanas para o litoral oeste, por aqui o vento tem sempre soprado fraco 
e por aí (Alcabideche e Peniche) parece que está uma autêntica nortada de verão e bem potente por sinal!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 15:02)

Aqui em Alcabideche,Malveira da Serra,Zambujeiro entre outras localidades, a forte nortada deve-se tambem a proximidade da serra de sintra, na base da vertente sul, o vento tem uma acelaração ao descer a serra, ou seja, é um fenomeno muito local tambem, no lado de lá da serra não faz tanto vento.
Existem alguns estudos sobre o tema.

Capacete em pleno Dezembro, é muito pouco comum.


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> Que diferença abismal daqui Cabanas para o litoral oeste, por aqui o vento tem sempre soprado fraco
> e por aí (Alcabideche e Peniche) parece que está uma autêntica nortada de verão e bem potente por sinal!


Por aqui já estamos habituados ao vento. No inverno é o que mais temos. Diziam os antigos que as nortadaa eram sempre 3, 6 ou 9 dias.
Estamos no meio do mar. Esta é uma das causas de ser mais ventoso.
Hoje está mesmo agreste! Sente-se muito frio devido ao vento.
Diz que vai baixar muito a temperatura... espero que também acalme o vento, se não vai ser gelo!


----------



## DracoLX (1 Dez 2014 às 15:59)

Algures num 12º andar em pleno centro de Lisboa... que belo vendaval!!! O assobio nas janelas é impressionante. 



Draco


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Dez 2014 às 16:01)

Boas
Temperatura: *16.6ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *66%.*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1009 hPa*.


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2014 às 16:38)

Estamos assim de Norte para NE ESTE


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Por aqui foi outro dia bem quentinho, o vento agora é que começou a fazer-se ouvir, algumas rajadas moderadas.
Mal o sol enfraquece começa logo a notar-se a temperatura a baixar.
 A lareira já está acesa, pelo menos a mim o frio já nao me intimida.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 18:21)

Por Queluz abriu a época da nortada 2, Dezembro é sempre forte em vento de dia e de noite essencialmente quando está céu limpo. Rajada máxima hoje de 61 km/h e máxima de 17,7ºC, neste momento 14,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 20:27)

Boas noites
Dia marcadamente ventoso em Carcavelos, mas de forma variável, por vezes ficava vento fraco até. Em geral moderado, com rajadas.
Céu pouco nublado, alguns estratocumulus, aumentou de nebulosidade para o fim do dia, nuvens altas e médias mas que passaram depressa, estratocumulus desgarrados agora da serra de Sintra, até parece uma situação de verão excepto pelas temperaturas que no entanto nem são baixas.

Fica aqui o resumo da precipitação de Novembro:




não havendo uma única estação da capital com registo fidedigno completo do mês.
A coluna da direita mostra o número de horas com registo em fundo verde se estiverem as 720 horas do mês ou se, sendo menos, os registos em falta tiverem coincidido com ausência de precipitação confirmada pelas estações próximas e/ou pelo registo de radar e situação meteorológica. Fundo vermelho quando os valores em falta nem sequer puderam ser estimados por interpolação das estações próximas, portanto, série perdida. Em todos os casos de registos incompletos aproveitam-se os máximos em períodos curtos, 1h, 3h, 6h e 12h, realçados com as cores dos avisos correspondentes e que se estima não terem sido ultrapassados durante os intervalos em falta.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 20:32)

Boas,

O vendaval ainda anda por aqui, o  vento sopra a *54 km/h*!
A rajada maxima ainda é mesma, *82 km/h*.
O vento medio do dia já vai nos *35 km/h*
Já deixou marcas na palmeira da minha vizinha, partindo 2 folhas enormes.

Não contava com tanto vento, e o IPMA tambem não...
*
T.actual: 13,8ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 20:51)

As rajadas estão a ficar mais fortes, agora mesmo uma de *71 km/h
*
Quem quiser acompanhar o vendaval:* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONA3*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 20:57)

De vez em quando a minha porta da rua trepida com a força do vento, tenho estado a ter 50 km/h várias vezes, por vezes até mais, mas ainda não passou dos 61.

14,1ºC e 81%.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 21:25)

Candy disse:


> Estamos assim de Norte para NE ESTE



Quanto a chuva em Novembro foi assim no Cabo Carvoeiro ("no meio do mar" )


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 21:52)

Continua o vendaval..ha pouco o vento chegou a tocar nos *59 km/h*.
Neste momento sopra a *52 km/h* com rajadas de *70 km/h*.


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2014 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Quanto a chuva em Novembro foi assim no Cabo Carvoeiro ("no meio do mar" )


Lol... fui apanhada no meio do mar 

Ainda tivemos uns picos de chuva jeitosos. 

Por cá continua o vento. Agora sopra com mais intensidade e os estores da janela da sala, p'ra norte, estremecem bastante.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2014 às 22:08)

Boas

Máxima de hoje 19,7ºC
A mínima está a ser feita neste momento estão 14,3ºC

Rajada máxima 47km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Máxima chegou a uns agradáveis *19,2ºC *mas o vento forte dava sensação de frio 
Minima nos* 13,9ºC
*
Por acaso também não estava à espera do vento forte mas houve rajadas de 60km/h e esteve sempre muito vento! 
Pressão já vai nos 1010 hPa e amanhã deve ser um dia idêntico ao de hoje! 
Muito estranho é hoje às 3h da manhã a temperatura ter subido quase 3ºC...

Ponho agora algumas fotos do ultimo dia de Novembro, as temperaturas chegaram aos *21ºC! *
Aqui fica o por do sol!





















E mais uma foto mal tirada da Lua hoje! 14ºC neste momento!





Vento a intensificar-se agora mesmo, rajada máxima de* 63km/h* agora mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 22:43)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima de hoje 19,7ºC
> A mínima está a ser feita neste momento estão 14,3ºC
> ...



A sensação de frio por aqui vem apenas do vento, porque estas temperaturas para início de Dezembro são quase primaveris.
Fica aqui a precipitação de Novembro em Setúbal, Estação Fruticultura, um pouco superior ao registado na cidade, pelos vistos, tendo o dia 27 contado bastante para isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 22:59)

Rajada de 75 km/h agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 23:08)

Rachie disse:


> Céu limpo por Benfica, vento fraco.





jorge1990 disse:


> Boas
> Temperatura:* 14.3ºC.*
> Humidade Relativa: *76%*
> Pressão Atmosférica: *1011 hPa*.





meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Manhã solarenga e agradável.Por agora sigo com 19,3ºC ,1009hPa e vento moderado do quadrante N .



Dezembro de sol, até ver...
Ficam aqui as precipitações do Lavradio e da Praia da Rainha em Novembro:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Vendaval imparável  rajada de 81 km/h!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

Sem duvida que o vento está a dar a sua festa! 64km/h agora!


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 01:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vendaval imparável  rajada de 81 km/h!!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem duvida que o vento está a dar a sua festa! 64km/h agora!



Ouço o vento lá fora quando aumenta mas em geral está apenas levemente moderado. Nesta varanda a sul não se nota, só pelo barulho nas árvores. Como é costume na nortada.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 03:40)

Vento forte em Lisboa a condicionar tráfego aéreo:

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...oporto-de-faro-devido-a-ventos-fortes-1678133

no entanto o vento médio nada tem de especial a avaliar pelo gráfico da estação da Gago Coutinho em que os máximos da velocidade instantânea não ultrapassam os 21 Km/h. O condicionamento deve ser devido ao regime de rajadas que são fortes ou muito fortes e irregulares.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2014 às 07:51)

StormRic disse:


> Vento forte em Lisboa a condicionar tráfego aéreo:
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...oporto-de-faro-devido-a-ventos-fortes-1678133
> 
> no entanto o vento médio nada tem de especial a avaliar pelo gráfico da estação da Gago Coutinho em que os máximos da velocidade instantânea não ultrapassam os 21 Km/h. O condicionamento deve ser devido ao regime de rajadas que são fortes ou muito fortes e irregulares.



A zona do aeroporto de Lisboa sempre foi muito ventosa, e ontem as rajadas no local chegaram aos 70km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 08:46)

Boas,

Durante a madrugada o vento lá foi caindo, ainda assim, foi registada uma rajada máxima de *72 km/h*.
T.actual: *12,3ºC*
Vento fraco

Mais logo o vento volta a acelerar.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 08:59)

Bem esta noite ainda tive 64 km/h, mínima de 11,8ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Por Tomar, o frio da manhã começa a prometer.

Ontem foi de 5.5ºC 08H00, hoje 3.6ºC 07H40, vamos ver os próximos dias, devem chegar a negativos.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2014 às 12:24)

Boas

Mínima 12,0ºC

Por agora céu a ficar encoberto o vento sopra fraco e estão 16,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2014 às 12:27)

Mínima de 9.5ºC.

De momento céu geralmente nublado, já sem abertas. 

Temperatura actual: 17.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

*14,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 15:38)

Boas tardes

Invasão de altocumulus em corrente de NNE, por vezes fundem-se em camadas de altostratus finos, alguns pequenos cumulus e estratocumulus.
Vento ainda fraco de norte, por vezes moderado. Temperatura agradável excepto à sombra e quando o vento sopra mais intenso.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Dez 2014 às 15:41)

Boas.
Temperatura: *15.9ºC*.
Humidade Relativa:* 63%*.
Pressão Atmosférica: *1013 hPa*.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Temperatura actual:  *8,4ºC*

Máxima: *12,6ºC*
Mínima: *4,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

Temperatura actual: *10.8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 20:26)

*12,4ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:23)

"Luta" interessante em *Barreira de Água *(*4,8ºC*) e *Seiça *(*4,7ºC*).


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:23)

Boa noite
Temperatura: *12.7ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *75%*.
Pressão Atmosférica:* 1013 hPa.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:24)

Hoje reparei na nebulosidade constante e muito variada! 

*Minima: 11,8ºC | Máxima: 16,2ºC*
Vento: 25km/h Diminui bastante de intensidade!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Boas! 

Por aqui registo 8.9ºC, alguma neblina nas lezírias do vale do Rio Almançor, onde a temperatura deve ser provavelmente uns 1/2ºC mais baixa do que na minha casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 23:15)

Por aqui a temperatura segue estagnada, por culpa do vento moderado a forte que teima em marcar presença.
*12,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

Aqui sigo com 11,9ºC, 80%Hr e vento que não deixa baixar muito a temperatura!


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Ao Pôr-do-sol o movimento das nuvens em diferentes níveis contava a história da formação de um vórtice ao nível dos 500 hPa a 300 hPa. Enquanto as nuvens baixas continuavam a fluir com o vento dominante de norte, movendo-se para sul, as nuvens médias entortavam para ESE e as altas mesmo para NE (com um time lapse seria muito interessante de ver esta evolução).






















na última foto por exemplo abre-se progressivamente o céu a sudoeste enquanto as nuvens altas se deslocam para NE, em contra-corrente das nuvens baixas ao longe sobre o oceano (típicas da nortada).


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2014 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura igualou a mínima do dia, vai nos 8.6ºC, ainda bem longe de valores para geada, mas já está tudo orvalhado.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

*4,8ºC  *


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

Capital ainda vai nos 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Continua a fornalha...raio de vento.
*12.2ºC
*
O que vale é que no f.d.s já vou conseguir registar minimas frias e fotografar geada* *


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2014 às 00:26)

Temperatura actual: *9.0ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Por aqui 11ºC de temperatura neste momento com vento fraco!
Se virem bem, há pelo menos uma estação de Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) que marca 10ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

*Dados de ontem 2/12/14
*
Temperatura minima: *11,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,0ºc*
Rajada máxima: *72,2 km/h
_______________________

11,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2014 às 09:36)

Mínima de 11,5ºC , neste momento 12,8ºC, aquilo que desceu bem foram as máximas agora as mínimas ainda vou esperar que desçam ainda este ano  :assobio:.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2014 às 09:36)

Boas
Mínima de 9,9ºC o vento a estragar a mínima

Agora sol e 11,9ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Dez 2014 às 09:41)

Boas
Temperatura: *13.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 67%.*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1012 hPa*.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2014 às 11:17)

Boas
Mínima de* 8.2ºC*.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e 15.3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2014 às 11:43)

Boas

Mínima de *4,4ºC*
De momento, *12,3ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Boa tarde

Bela tarde! Com cumulus congestus, espectaculares cumulonimbus que começaram a desenvolver-se desde o fim da manhã. Neste momento, o calor da culminação está a produzir torres explosivas.
Só que... isto passa-se no oceano a cerca de 150Km da costa, a sudoeste. 
Situação deveras interessante. Durante a noite e madrugada as trovoadas já lá estiveram com um registo de descargas notável. Mas neste momento não foram registadas descargas naquela zona, provavelmente começarão com as novas células.














o aspecto geral do horizonte a sudoeste é este: o que começa com uma linha de cumulus a oeste vai progressivamente à medida que se dirige para sul convertendo-se em congestus e finalmente em cumulonimbus a SSW:


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Mínima de *5,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de *4,4ºC*
> De momento, *12,3ºC* e céu pouco nublado.



Acabou por descer "pouco", as nuvens quebraram a inversão?
____________

Sigo com *14,1ºC* e vento moderado.

A minima da madrugada foi de *10,9ºC*, existe a hipótese de ser batida, vamos ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2014 às 13:42)

Já estou com 15,2ºC, não ia fazer frio polar ? .


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 13:45)

Sol nesta altura muito forte. Tenho na varanda (mini-microclima) 25º!
Entretanto as torres parecem mais próximas. Se esta actividade se mantiver até à noite haverá possibilidade de se observarem descargas eléctricas. Apesar da grande distância, a atmosfera está relativamente transparente e não há nuvens em frente das células. Daqui a quatro horas poderemos ter espectáculo no mar.








A linha tem vindo a propagar-se para norte-nordeste aproximando-se do litoral de Cascais, daí a percepção de as torres estarem a a nascer mais perto.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 14:02)

Aqui por cima de Carcavelos começa a cobrir-se de altocumulus e altostratus finos que para o interior, nordeste, se tornam mais espessos. O movimento geral é para SSW ou Sul.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 14:42)

Depois destas imagens, a linha de instabilidade começou a afastar-se e a declinar de actividade na zona mais próxima ao largo de Cascais; não há actividade eléctrica registada na última hora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2014 às 14:50)

Ontem ao final do dia na corrida diária até Santo Amaro de Oeiras o frio foi um pouco dificil de suportar... mesmo assim o passeio marítimo tem se encontrado bem composto de gente a fazer o seu exercício e a destressar... apesar do frio / vento.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2014 às 15:22)

Boas!

Por aqui registei uma mínima de 6.1ºC, nada mau, mas vai melhorar nos próximos dias, esperemos que dê para umas geadas.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2014 às 15:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acabou por descer "pouco", as nuvens quebraram a inversão?


Sim, à meia-noite o vento era nulo, mas a presença de nebulosidade parou a inversão e estagnou a temperatura.

Pelo gráfico das estações da zona de Coimbra, a temperatura variou muito pouco durante a madrugada:

Pólo II





Miranda do Corvo


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

Boas
Temperatura: *15.8ºC*.
Humidade Relativa:* 56%.*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1011 hPa*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 15:57)

O mais próximo que as células pareceram estar de Cascais foi isto:






os horizontes mantém-se largos e interessantes:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Boas,

T.maxima: *14,8ºC*
Dia bastante fresco por culpa da acção do vento moderado a forte.

O vento médio destas 18h:22 minutos ronda os 24 km/h, o que é de alguma forma esclarecedor.
____________
T.actual: *12,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte pois claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 18:26)

StormRic disse:


> Depois destas imagens, a linha de instabilidade começou a afastar-se e a declinar de actividade na zona mais próxima ao largo de Cascais; não há actividade eléctrica registada na última hora.



Epa, que senhora torre, belo registo!


----------



## meko60 (3 Dez 2014 às 18:57)

Boa noite.
Temperatura actual 13,8ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 19:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa, que senhora torre, belo registo!



Esteve o dia todo a formarem-se células e a desfilarem para sul ao longo da frente que se mantém estacionária sobre o oceano. Para o fim do dia aumentou a produção de células a oeste de Cascais, embora um pouco mais longe, e eram visíveis grandes bigornas ao poente. Ainda esperei ver alguma actividade eléctrica mas nada foi detectado. Também eram visíveis, mas dificilmente, algumas células a SSE, sobre o Alentejo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

Máxima nos *17,2ºC* e minima nos *11ºC, *temperaturas continuam normais mas o vento fresco e gelado faz parecer que está mais frio.

Céu nublado praticamente o dia todo, com nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Aspectos do céu de hoje e poente.

Lâminas de altostratus e bastante humidade, neblina no horizonte distante:





A neblina produzia pequenos cumulus no horizonte que mais perto da frente formavam uma linha de congestus e mais atrás de cumulonimbus:





Cumulus congestus ultrapassando o nivel dos altostratus:





O pôr-do-sol aconteceu mais cedo, pela frente que bloqueou totalmente a visão do ocaso:









Bigorna a duas centenas de quilómetros:





off-topic: estranha carga a deste navio que o deixa tão leve...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

*12,2ºC*

Bem o ECMWF já mete um arrefecimento interessante para a noite de sexta/madrugada de Sábado.


----------



## Candy (3 Dez 2014 às 23:07)

Boa noite.
Por cá começou a chover há uns 10 minutos!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

Por aqui ela tambem anda perto, segundo o radar, está a O/ NO.
Os 2 principais modelos  apontavam para isso mesmo, portanto tudo a bater certo.

*11,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2014 às 23:15)

Temperatura actual: *5,6ºC*

Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Mínima: *4,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo o meu sensor marca *9.5ºC* e o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Já vêm aí células. Estão sobre Cascais/litoral de Sintra.







 a sudoeste, mas muito longe, houve descargas recentemente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui ela tambem anda perto, segundo o radar, está a O/ NO.
> Os 2 principais modelos  apontavam para isso mesmo, portanto tudo a bater certo.
> 
> *11,9ºC*



Já deve estar a chover por Alcabideche


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> Já deve estar a chover por Alcabideche



Está sim senhor, e fez a temperatura cair, para os 10,8ºC, batendo assim a minima da madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Bem que chuvada!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:53)

Antes de começar a chover tirei foto das nuvens a entrarem na zona.





________

Chuviscos
*10,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Antes de começar a chover tirei foto das nuvens a entrarem na zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Base das nuvens relativamente alta, bem acima da Serra, 800m. Por aqui ainda não chegou, o deslocamento é norte-sul quase sul-sueste.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

Coroa lunar. Nuvens altas de uma bigorna, cumulus desgarrados, nenhuma actividade eléctrica, ainda seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

*Extremos térmicos de ontem 3-12-14: 10,2ºC / 14,8ºC
________________________

Chuviscos
10,1ºC*


----------



## Batalha64 (4 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

chuva intensa deste momento


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Batalha64 disse:


> chuva intensa deste momento



Confirma-se o radar portanto, chuva forte nas praias de Sintra:
00:00


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Extremos térmicos de ontem 3-12-14: 10,2ºC / 14,8ºC
> ________________________
> 
> Chuviscos
> 10,1ºC*



Grande chuvada que vem para aí.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:30)

Começou a chover neste momento em Carcavelos, com o céu estrelado a Este, a Lua velada pelas nuvens altas e céu fechado a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 00:40)

Sim choveu com alguma intensidade
*3 mm
10,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

Batalha64 disse:


> chuva intensa deste momento



8 mm por aí, muito bom.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

Aqui continua a chover, acumula pouco porque são pingos grossos mas dispersos, chuva pouco densa, típica das bigornas.
Antes começou assim:


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:52)

Célula grande a entrar no litoral de Torres Vedras, movimento para SSE ou Sul.





e eco forte sobre Cascais, neste momento já terá passado.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2014 às 00:58)

Aguaceiro bastante forte neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 00:58)

Característica das últimas descargas eléctricas: são bem fortes!





mas não se vêem daqui.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento. 

11,1ºC e 75% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 01:00)

Chuva intensificou-se mantendo as características de pingos grossos mas dispersos. Já acumula e faz poças. Céu encoberto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 01:13)

Numa perspectiva ainda com as células a chegar ao litoral o aspecto do céu era este:





Parou a chuva agora. Pouco acumulou, acho que nem chegou a 1mm. Céu a abrir a Oeste, luar a iluminar as nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

cai uns pingos finos em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

O movimento das nuvens tem-se alterado no decorrer das duas últimas horas, é agora de ONO. Na imagem de radar vê-se que a consequência disso é a formação de um arco que penetra mais para o interior. Torres Vedras também já deve ter chuva e esta vai chegar à península de Setúbal. Por outro lado há mais células a noroeste já com descargas eléctricas e que com este novo padrão de deslocamento poderão acercar-se mais do litoral oeste uma vez que se movem de noroeste e entram na zona de Peniche.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 01:30)

Até à meia-noite ainda não estavam registados valores de precipitação relevantes:


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

Peniche com uma noite surpreendentemente animada


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Dez 2014 às 01:53)

Há uns minutos caíram dois aguaceiros moderados/fortes


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2014 às 02:03)

StormRic disse:


> Peniche com uma noite surpreendentemente animada


É fétaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  
Só faltam uns flashes e é o momento perfeito! Chuva e vento já temos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

cabo carvoeiro na ultima hora esteve 2.4mm e o cabo raso 0.9mm são os unicos acumulados do Litoral Centro, no Sul sagres teve 4.2mm


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2014 às 02:54)

Boa madrugada.

Aqui um pouco mais para o Interior estamos a ter uma madrugada calma com o brilho do luar a passar através das nuvens.

Registo *7.3ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 03:05)

E continua a chuva nos Cabos! (Carvoeiro, Roca, Raso, Sagres)





Espichel também teve uns pingos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 03:16)

e na ultima hora Cabo Carvoeiro 0.3mm e agora mais no interior Torres Vedras 0.8mm, lá para o Sul, Sagres teve *8.5mm*


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 03:38)

Lá vêm mais aguaceiros.




E na animação de satélite nota-se... bastante animação a oeste, até parece que se forma um vórtice.





http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 03:45)

Chove fraco novamente em Carcavelos. Nuvens vêm de oes-noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 04:26)

Após 40 minutos de chuva ininterrupta, por vezes moderada, a água já corre bem e há pequenos alagamentos nas ruas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 05:41)

Continua a chover, sem parar, há duas horas.
A estação da Parede acumulou 8,9mm. http://www.wunderground.com/persona...GA82#history/tdata/s20141204/e20141204/mdaily
Nova Oeiras 4,3mm. http://www.wunderground.com/persona...RAS1#history/tdata/s20141204/e20141204/mdaily
Alcabideche (Carrascal de Alvide) 9,4mm. http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ONA3#history/tdata/s20141204/e20141204/mdaily
Cascais (Bombeiros) 5,6mm. http://www.wunderground.com/persona...OAC6#history/tdata/s20141204/e20141204/mdaily

Avaliando pelo estado das ruas aqui em Carcavelos inclino-me para uma precipitação na linha dos 9mm também, o que corresponde ao alinhamento geográfico das estações com esse valor de precipitação, alinhamento esse que coincide com a direcção do deslocamento das células, de WNW.

E continua a chover.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 05:53)

Chuva forte agora. Vento fraco de NW ou WNW. 13º.

O acumulado na Parede subiu para 10,9mm; Nova Oeiras 5,3mm.

06:03 12,4mm e 6,3mm, respectivamente.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 06:03)

vai chovendo em Lisboa


----------



## PedroAP7 (4 Dez 2014 às 06:05)

Acordei com precipitação torrencial que durou mais de 20 minutos... No radar só há uma mancha que já devia ter passado aqui por cima mas continuava a chover -_-


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 06:15)

PedroAP7 disse:


> Acordei com precipitação torrencial que durou mais de 20 minutos... No radar só há uma mancha que já devia ter passado aqui por cima mas continuava a chover -_-



Aqui já chove sem parar há duas horas e meia.

Parede: 12,7mm
Nova Oeiras: 7,4mm


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 06:20)

Desenha-se agora melhor o vórtice que começou a formar-se depois da meia-noite. As nuvens que estão sobre a região a oeste de Lisboa foram apanhadas nessa circulação o que as fez quase estacionar, daí a quantidade de chuva imprevista para esta zona.






06.23 chuva forte novamente; vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 06:38)

Entre as 4h e as 5h, na rede de estações do IPMA, parecia não ter chovido. Nessa hora aqui nas estações mais perto de Carcavelos acumulou-se mais de 6mm. Isto mostra a importância fundamental das redes de estações privadas na monitorização de situações que escapam às malhas largas da rede oficial e na necessidade de promover mais a implementação, calibração e manutenção destas estações privadas.






Continua chover aqui, fraco agora.
Acumulado de hoje: Parede 15mm; Nova Oeiras: 9,9mm.

A chuva também alastrou à península de Setúbal, Caparica, Charneca, S.João.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Mínima de 10,4ºC, obrigado chuva, não fosses tu, era o vento que me estragava a mínima .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia!
Assim é... choveu bem durante a noite por Carcavelos, a ribeira que desde de São Domingos levava muito caudal esta manhã e ainda chovia por volta das 07:50 quando saí de casa.
Neste momento em Cascais, não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 09:23)

Boas,

Por volta das 3 da manha choveu bastante, até acordei com a intensidade da precipitação.
T.minima: *9,3ºC*
_________

As inversões vão se intensficando, temperaturas às 8:00

Dunas de Mira: *0,8ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *1,8ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *2,4ºC*
Alcobaça:* 2,5ºC*
Coruche: *2,6ºC*
Leiria(Aerodromo): *2,9ºC
*
Na madrugada de Sábado estas estações já devem cair para o campo negativo, ou andar lá perto.
*




*
Em termos de estações amadoras o destaque vai para Barreira de Água,Fátima, por lá houve uma minima de *0,4ºC


*


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2014 às 09:54)

Boas

Aqui não choveu nada como é costume!

Mínima de 11,4ºC

Agora sol e 14,1ºC

Vai ser mais um dia ameno!


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2014 às 11:27)

Boas

Madrugada fria com uma mínima de *2,1ºC*, e formação de geada.
De momento, *8,8ºC* e céu muito nublado.

Mínimas nas estações wunderground:
Barreira de Água: *0,4ºC*
Lousã: *1,4ºC*
Seiça: *1,6ºC*
Miranda do Corvo: *2,3ºC*
Febres, Cantanhede: *2,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2014 às 12:17)

Aqui vou com 15,8ºC vento quase nulo e muito sol está um dia bem ameno...este frio polar está de morrer


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 12:40)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vou com 15,8ºC vento quase nulo e muito sol está um dia bem ameno...este frio polar está de morrer



Coitados de nós se levássemos a sério tudo aquilo que os media dizem...
_________________

Guincho, esta manhã.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 12:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom dia. Mínima de 10,4ºC, obrigado chuva, não fosses tu, era o vento que me estragava a mínima .



Foto lindíssima, parece neve numa localidade nórdica...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2014 às 12:41)

Acordei às 7h e o chão estava todo molhado mas já secou. Temperatura nos* 16.1ºC *e a baixar e a subir com a passagem de algumas nuvens ameaçadoras. 
Há nuvens para dar e vender, desde bigornas por todo o lado e nuvens baixas


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 12:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Coitados de nós se levássemos a sério tudo aquilo que os media dizem...
> _________________
> 
> Guincho, esta manhã.



Lindo!! O céu está mesmo bonito!  As cores são bem realçadas com esta luz.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Madrugada fria com uma mínima de *2,1ºC*, e formação de geada.



Foi a 1ª geada da "temporada" por aí?


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 13:08)

Um dia bonito depois de uma noite chuvosa (estou a falar de Carcavelos!), os terrenos voltaram a ficar repletos de água:





ainda parece haver tendência para alguma instabilidade com cumulus congestus a formarem-se mas desta vez em terra:





para oeste é um céu mais estável, com o aspecto que eu chamo de "céu africano" (aqueles pequenos cumulus a perder de vista nas planícies...):


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2014 às 14:35)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui vai brilhando o Sol num céu com alguns cumulus, nota-se algum vento fraco. 

Mínima: *7.1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi a 1ª geada da "temporada" por aí?


Sim, ainda foi uma geada fraca mais concentrada nos locais abrigados.


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Dez 2014 às 15:35)

Boas
Temperatura: *15.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 54%*
Pressão Atmosférica:* 1016 hPa*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2014 às 15:39)

Por aqui hoje foi uma manha bem geladinha, nao tendo como medir a temperatura, nem o telemóvel porque nao tinha bateria, diria que por volta das 7:30 da manha teria uns 5/6 graus.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!
15 graus, algum vento, e o cenário é este..


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 16:14)

Boas,



DaniFR disse:


> Sim, ainda foi uma geada fraca mais concentrada nos locais abrigados.



Pois, Sábado já deve ser geada a sério.
____

T.maxima: *13,9ºC*

Dia igual aos anteriores, sempre com vento moderado a forte.
T.actual: *12,6ºC*
Notasse bem que os dias estão  pequenos, o arrefecimento nocturno agradece.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2014 às 17:12)

Por cá vai chovendo.  Esta coisa veio de W/NW para E/SE
E veio carregada de vento!


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

Candy disse:


> Por cá vai chovendo.  Esta coisa veio de W/NW para E/SE
> E veio carregada de vento!


Chove e bem tambem aqui na praia del rey!! E arrefeceu bastante..


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2014 às 17:40)

Já está a arrefecer bem, *9,3ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: *13,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 17:42)

*10,8ºC*


----------



## cactus (4 Dez 2014 às 17:46)

boas , aqui não chove , mas já pingou depois do almoço , nem deu para molhar a estrada , penso que não foi em toda a cidade , agora algum vento frescote.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Que chuvada fortissima!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Chuva fraca e gelada.
*10,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

estou curioso para ver as minimas lá na minha estação na Fajarda 

por Lisboa tudo calmo, parece vir uns aguaceiros pequenos


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2014 às 18:39)

cactus disse:


> boas , aqui não chove , mas já pingou depois do almoço , nem deu para molhar a estrada , penso que não foi em toda a cidade , agora algum vento frescote.



Aqui no bairro do liceu até choveu bem, dava para se ouvir bem ela a cair pingas bem grossas, não acumulei qualquer precipitação mas deu para molhar a estrada e sujar o carro todo  

Máxima de 16,7ºC
Mínima de 11,4ºC mas pode ser ainda batida

Agora estão 12,8ºC


----------



## cactus (4 Dez 2014 às 18:42)

miguel disse:


> Aqui no bairro do liceu até choveu bem, dava para se ouvir bem ela a cair pingas bem grossas, não acumulei qualquer precipitação mas deu para molhar a estrada e sujar o carro todo
> 
> Máxima de 16,7ºC
> Mínima de 11,4ºC mas pode ser ainda batida
> ...


aqui não sei qual foi a intensidade, quando saí é que vi que tinha chovido , daí eu dizer que foi pouco , porque não me apercebi  . achei estranho porque estávamos com ceu pouco nublado .


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

cactus disse:


> aqui não sei qual foi a intensidade, quando saí é que vi que tinha chovido , daí eu dizer que foi pouco , porque não me apercebi  . achei estranho porque estávamos com ceu pouco nublado .



Pois foi uma nuvem pequena mas que descarregou gotas que parecia pedras  Vem lá uns aguaceiros de norte mas não deve cá conseguir chegar 

12,7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2014 às 19:08)

Choveu às 18h na Amadora, de um modo fraco a moderado mas que molhou tudo!
Ainda vêm ai mais células!
11,2ºC neste momento 

A Lua está lindissima! Até tirava uma foto, pena é ter um angulo morto dela visto da minha casa


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Boa noite.

Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, de manhã e ao final da tarde. Hoje: *2,2 mm*.

Sigo com 11,0ºC, estáveis, e céu muito nublado, com 74% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *14,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

Seiça já vai nos *3,9ºC*, impressionante.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

Boas por aqui aguaceiros fracos mas com algumas pingas grossas.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade neste momento e 10.9ºC. Lá fora o cheiro a lenha predomina


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

*9,5ºC*
___

Seiça: *2,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2014 às 23:22)

chuvisca em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Acumulado de *2mm* como previsto.
A chuva ficou-se mais pela região oeste de Lisboa como previsto.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

ontem a segunda estação do ipma com minima mais fresca de todo Portugal foi de Coruche com 2ºC, só mesmo ultrapassado pelos 0.1ºC das Penhas Douradas, estou curioso para quando voltar lá no fim de semana ver as minimas da minha estação


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2014 às 00:26)

*3,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

*Extremos de ontem 4-12-14*: *9,1ºC* / *13,8ºC*

Bom arrefecimento para a noite desta Sexta/madrugada de Sabado.
4ºC para aqui é um valor bastante bom, vamos ver.







Começo acreditar que no f.d.s posso ter registos negativos/camadão de geada lá nos dois vales em Mafra, o vento é que vai decidir tudo.


----------



## Candy (5 Dez 2014 às 00:30)

Um apontamento de Peniche.
Este fim de tarde.

Oeste




S/SE




Leste (acompanhada de vento muito forte)





Mais imagens neste link http://imgur.com/a/kI6tD


----------



## Candy (5 Dez 2014 às 00:50)

Vento forte, este fim de tarde, em Peniche.
Captado na marginal sul, de Peniche, olhando para leste.

Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas com uma gripe em cima já foi um risco sair de casa.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 01:52)

Candy disse:


> Um apontamento de Peniche.
> Este fim de tarde.
> 
> Oeste
> ...



 muito bom!

E o álbum completo http://imgur.com/a/kI6tD tem mesmo de ser visto, especialmente por quem tiver achado que pouco aconteceu no dia de hoje!
Destaque para... tudo! 
A luminosidade do céu nas fotos com o farol, as linhas de aguaceiros a tentarem avançar para o interior, aquelas bases mais pesadas de algumas células, visões que hoje só mesmo no meio do mar podiam ser contempladas 

Também não resisti e tive que ir mais para oeste, a Cascais, para respirar um pouco deste horizonte de mar e céu (e acabar de vez com a gripe ).

Ficam para já estes dois aspectos, o céu mais aberto, os aguaceiros leves e vagabundos, o mar com ondulação mas que nesta zona de costa profunda não chegava a a rebentar:





o típico sol a brincar aos faróis, mas lá bem longe:


----------



## Candy (5 Dez 2014 às 02:34)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom!
> 
> E o álbum completo http://imgur.com/a/kI6tD tem mesmo de ser visto, especialmente por quem tiver achado que pouco aconteceu no dia de hoje!
> Destaque para... tudo!
> A luminosidade do céu nas fotos com o farol, as linhas de aguaceiros a tentarem avançar para o interior, aquelas bases mais pesadas de algumas células, visões que hoje só mesmo no meio do mar podiam ser contempladas



Agora fiquei babada  Obrigada.
Porém quando me deparo com as suas fotos fico desarmada. Um dia chego lá 
Pois, também tentei contrariar a gripe. Vamos ver no que isto vai dar amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 08:08)

Mínima de 8,4ºC, neste momento 8,8ºC, pensei que ia ter 9ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

Que manhã brutal, dá um prazer enorme andar na rua, não faz vento e estão 9,8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado de *2mm* como previsto.
> A chuva ficou-se mais pela região oeste de Lisboa como previsto.


 
De facto, ontem à noite entre Carcavelos e Loures apanhei chuva até ao tunel de Belas, apartir daí tudo seco... Agora mesmo aqui em Cascais está tudo molhado, choveu à relativamente pouco tempo e o termómetro marca 9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 09:03)

Boas,

T.Minima: *7,3ºC *(Em principio será batida)
T.actual:* 8,7ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Dez 2014 às 10:07)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *79%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1023 hPa*


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Temperatura actual: *5,3ºC *

Mínima: *1,5ºC  *


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

Temperatura mínima: *7,6ºC*.

Manhã agradável com céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2014 às 11:10)

Bons dias.

Mínima de* 7,1ºC*.

A manhã segue solarenga com algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

O céu anda interessante


----------



## Ricardo Martins (5 Dez 2014 às 12:54)

Tornado a sul da serra de Sintra???


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:05)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Tornado a sul da serra de Sintra???



Funnel cloud sobre Cascais há 10 minutos! Segui-a desde aqui em Carcavelos!
Já ponho fotos. A célula continua a desenvolver-se mas perdeu a base plana do momento em que tinha a formação que não parecia chegar ao solo. A reflectividade tinha um pico de intensidade nessa célula.


----------



## jonekko (5 Dez 2014 às 13:07)

Mas chegou a tocar o solo?


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:10)

A célula só ganhou refelctividade a partir da imagem das 12:40.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 13:10)

Curioso, de facto o céu pareceu-me meio estranho.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:11)

jonekko disse:


> Mas chegou a tocar o solo?


Vista daqui não parecia tocar o solo, ficava a meio caminho, mas era bastante volumosa.

Sigam a célula que ainda está em desenvolvimento. Pode apresentar rotação, a base tem novamente aspecto plano.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 13:15)

no radar mal se vê, é um pontinho amarelo tão pequeno


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

A unica informação que tive foi que em Murches choveu bastante, aqui choveu fraco.

Olhando para o radar, dá a sensação que a celula tem uma movimentação muito lenta.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> O céu anda interessante



Essa imagem é exactamente 20 minutos antes da primeira foto que eu tenho da funnel cloud: estava a formar-se mesmo por cima de onde tiraste a foto.

A célula continua a movimentar-se lentamente e ganha volume.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

david 6 disse:


> no radar mal se vê, é um pontinho amarelo tão pequeno



Vão ficar surpreendidos com o volume e o aspecto. Estava envolvida ou por trás de uma cortina de chuva. À primeira vista quase não se via por estar sob a base escura do cumulonibus e este apresentar um topo capillatus muito brilhante que deslumbrava. Só por sorte detectei numa observação casual, não estava exactamente à procura disto nem esperava que pudesse haver algo assim num dia como hoje.

As células estao a aproximar-se da costa lentamente, quase estacionárias, devido à formação do núcleo depressionário a oeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Vai pingando em Cascais...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 13:40)

Sim, está um céu bem melhor que muitos dias de convecção de verão .

14,6ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2014 às 13:40)

Bons cumulus tanto para este como para oeste. 16.9ºC de temperatura actual.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Funnel cloud sobre Cascais, primeiro avistamento.
Contraste realçado para "extrair" a formação do meio da chuva:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 13:55)

BRUTAL!!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

A célula está a dissipar-se agora sobre a Parede/Carcavelos, alguns pingos foi a única coisa que produziu. O sol só neste momento está a ficar tapado pelos restos da bigorna. Muitas células interessantes a oeste e congestus a Este.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

boa foto 

por Lisboa o sol já se vai escondendo de vez em quando o céu está a escurecer


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:18)

Apenas 8 segundos depois da primeira foto, a segunda foto permite observar rápidas alterações do formato periférico do funil, especialmente com detecção de movimento vertical:


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:20)

Entretanto a célula dissipou-se com tal rapidez aqui por cima que o céu está azul no zénite e chove! Os pingos caiem do azul!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (5 Dez 2014 às 14:20)

O meu contributo na hora que a vi:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 14:22)

O céu anda animado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 14:23)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> O meu contributo na hora que a vi:



Perspectiva espectacular!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:33)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> O meu contributo na hora que a vi:



Excelente!! Dá-me a localização exacta se possível! Fantástica perspectiva sobre a serra de Sintra! Vê-se que a cortina de chuva está toda a este do funil, por isso eu de Carcavelos vi-a com a chuva em frente.

Diz-me ainda exactamente se possível o minuto desta foto. Tenho a impressão de que deve ser um pouco antes do meu primeiro avistamento.

Tem de haver mais registos desta Funnel, é demasiado evidente para não despertar a atenção ao olhar na sua direccção.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 14:36)

Bons apanhados pessoal.

Por aqui também tenho uns bisontes celulares a NE, vai pingando.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2014 às 14:40)

Tudo bem por Lisboa quando de repente o céu fica assim a NW. Está de verás estranho!! 
Estas células repentinas...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

Há uma célula sobre Lisboa. O panorama geral é de células bastante isoladas mas que atingem rapidamente a maturação e dissipam-se logo. Só a oeste sobre a água e longe da costa a actividade mantém-se forte.


----------



## mr_miglas (5 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

Há confirmação do funil ter tocado no chão ?


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

Espectaculares registos, sempre em cima do acontecimento! 

Por Mira-Sintra, mínima de *7,9ºC*. De momento cai um aguaceiro intenso, tendo a temperatura caído cerca de 3,5ºC!

11,4ºC actuais, com 66% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> O céu anda animado.





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Tudo bem por Lisboa quando de repente o céu fica assim a NW. Está de verás estranho!!



São a mesma célula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2014 às 14:46)

Céu a Sul. Tirada com o telemóvel (como podem reparar ):


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:47)

mr_miglas disse:


> Há confirmação do funil ter tocado no chão ?



Não, daqui de Carcavelos desde o momento do avistamento, 12:50:54, tive sempre visibilidade da extremidade inferior e não pareceu chegar ao solo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu a Sul. Tirada com o telemóvel (como podem reparar ):



Aquela base da nuvem está com aspecto bastante pesado: a seguir!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 14:50)

Não percebo nada de nuvens, mas acho que isto continua com formações interessantes.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 14:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não percebo nada de nuvens, mas acho que isto continua com formações interessantes.



Exacto! Ia pedir-te agora mesmo para verificares o que se via para a serra 

Segue essa que está sobre o Monge.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 14:56)

Boa tarde!

Dia bonito de Sol, fresco de manhã com uma mínima de 5.4ºC, por aqui o céu está quase limpo apenas no horizonte a Sudoeste/Oeste/Noroeste são visíveis essas formações nebulosas sobre o Litoral.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (5 Dez 2014 às 14:59)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente!! Dá-me a localização exacta se possível! Fantástica perspectiva sobre a serra de Sintra! Vê-se que a cortina de chuva está toda a este do funil, por isso eu de Carcavelos vi-a com a chuva em frente.
> 
> Diz-me ainda exactamente se possível o minuto desta foto. Tenho a impressão de que deve ser um pouco antes do meu primeiro avistamento.
> 
> Tem de haver mais registos desta Funnel, é demasiado evidente para não despertar a atenção ao olhar na sua direccção.



StormRic, 

Latitude: 38,84428 (38º 50' 39'' E) Longitude: -9,37619 (9º 22' 34'' W)

Foi tirada ás 12.45H
Tenho mais uma ás 12.47H, precisamente no mesmo local, a formação não se mexeu.
Estive a ver a formação desde as 12.39 +-
Na minha perspectiva, o ponto alto deve de ter sido por volta das 12.42.

Por volta das 12.53 enfraqueceu, quase que desaparecia
Ás 12.55 voltou a formal um cone de maiores dimensões, quase perfeito.

Por volta das 13.01, começou a perder força.
Dissipou-se seriam 13.05/06


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2014 às 15:00)

Por aqui mais um óptimo dia de sol, e bem quente também, apesar do inicio da manha gelada.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 15:02)

Ha pouco fiz um time lapse com o telemovel, aqui fica.


StormRic, esta nuvem chamou-me atenção,visto ter um aspecto um pouco diferente de todas as outras.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 15:04)

Aspecto às 12:52:33, começa a encurtar-se, visibilidade má por causa da chuva em frente. Situação em relação a Cascais bastante clara.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 15:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha pouco fiz um time lapse com o telemovel, aqui fica.
> 
> 
> StormRic, esta nuvem chamou-me atenção,visto ter um aspecto um pouco diferente de todas as outras.



Excelente! Corrente de norte/nordeste a interagir com as células. A nuvem devia estar relacionada com uma base de cumulus próxima, correntes convectivas talvez.

O time-lapse é a ferramenta de eleição para estas observações!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 15:10)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> StormRic,
> 
> Latitude: 38,84428 (38º 50' 39'' E) Longitude: -9,37619 (9º 22' 34'' W)
> 
> ...



Perfeito! Informação impecável! Tens alguma foto da segunda formação?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 15:17)

Esta couve tem crescido muito mais que as outras:


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Dez 2014 às 15:21)

Bom isto de estar em casa carregado de dores após mais uma cirurgia tem as suas vantagens , estava bem instalado na cama de repouso eis que começo a notar que estava a escurecer, olhei para o relógio porque pensava que já passava das 17:00, mas não, algo se passava, carregado de dores levantei-me e peguei na máquina, céu muito interessante, alias mesmo durante a manhã já assim se apresentava, mas nada de relevante, mas isto já era outra coisa, pouca chuva, mais pingos grossos que molharam o chão e tempo já bem fresco,

tive pena de não ter condições para ir ao alto de Montemor porque certamente teria um cenário brutal, mas foi o que pude arranjar

do meu ponto de vista para;

Serra da Amoreira,






vistas para Lisboa/aeroporto,






Monsanto - Amadora,


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 15:28)

As nuvens da vossa animação vistas a partir de 30/40 km em linha recta para o Interior:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

Mais um pequeno contributo, numa perspectiva melhor e com uma panorâmica.
Vista de Lisboa Junto à Praça de Espanha:
Norte:





NW:





SW/W:





Panorâmica:


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Dez 2014 às 15:34)

Na venda do pinheiro chove bem!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (5 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeito! Informação impecável! Tens alguma foto da segunda formação?



Não, tenho só uma foto 2 minutos depois da que enviei... (A tal que é precisamente igual à que postei, têm apenas o cone mais estreito, antes de enfraquecer)


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2014 às 15:52)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeito! Informação impecável! Tens alguma foto da segunda formação?



Conseguiste cruzar alguma coisa ? Será que estava no mar ? Custa a crer um cone tão largo não ter o vórtice na superfície, mesmo que pouco visível.
Grandes registos ! Quem diria, é destas surpresas que eu gosto.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 16:14)

12,7ºC

Na 1ª foto notasse bem uma cortina de precipitação sobre a serra.

NORTE





ESTE


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2014 às 16:14)

Muito bom StormRic e Ricardo Martins!!! 

Entretanto lá fora, vai caindo um aguaceiro:


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Dez 2014 às 16:16)

Por volta das 10:30 formou-se algo que parecia uma wall cloud em frente à praia de Porto Barcas, perto da Lourinhã. Como estava a trabalhar não tive oportunidade de a registar e muito menos de seguir a sua evolução. Será que era a mesma nuvem?


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2014 às 16:18)

Grande apanhado sim senhor! Brutal! Parabéns!



StormRic disse:


> Funnel cloud sobre Cascais, primeiro avistamento.
> Contraste realçado para "extrair" a formação do meio da chuva:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 16:25)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Por volta das 10:30 formou-se algo que parecia uma wall cloud em frente à praia de Porto Barcas, perto da Lourinhã. Como estava a trabalhar não tive oportunidade de a registar e muito menos de seguir a sua evolução. Será que era a mesma nuvem?



A nuvem passou pela Serra de Sintra/Alcabideche por volta das 12:20, o rumo era norte-sul, não sei se existe alguma relação, mas tambem é verdade que movia-se de uma forma tão lenta que ate metia impressao, alias  todas as nuvens estavam muito estaticas,o time-lapse que eu fiz mostra isso mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 16:51)

T.maxima: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento já vai arrefecendo: *11,5ºC*
A madrugada promete ser fria, vamos ver.
Amanha de manha caso se justifique talvez vá dar um salto aos vales aqui da zona.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Dez 2014 às 17:10)

11,6 graus.. o vento acalmou de repente, e cai a noite..
Hoje por aqui nao chuveu, e o céu esteve quase sempre pouco nublado ou limpo.
Poente


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 17:17)

Céu a limpar, temperatura a cair, já vou nos *10,6ºC*, vento fraco, maravilha!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu a limpar, temperatura a cair, já vou nos *10,6ºC*, vento fraco, maravilha!



Sem dúvida! Cheguei agora da rua e a queda da temperatura pouco antes do sol desaparecer foi muito sensível, parecia que tinham aberto o frigorífico!

Várias células numa linha de Sintra para norte e especialmente a célula de Lisboa mantiveram-se até cerca de meia hora antes do pôr-do-sol.
Para sudoeste sobre o oceano grandes células ao longe com extensas bigornas, associadas a uma linha de instabilidade no sector Leste do núcleo depressionário em geração no bordo do anticlone e que irá afectar o tempo na Madeira, previsão de neve nos picos!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 17:54)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bom isto de estar em casa carregado de dores após mais uma cirurgia tem as suas vantagens , estava bem instalado na cama de repouso eis que começo a notar que estava a escurecer, olhei para o relógio porque pensava que já passava das 17:00, mas não, algo se passava, carregado de dores levantei-me e peguei na máquina, céu muito interessante, alias mesmo durante a manhã já assim se apresentava, mas nada de relevante, mas isto já era outra coisa, pouca chuva, mais pingos grossos que molharam o chão e tempo já bem fresco,
> 
> tive pena de não ter condições para ir ao alto de Montemor porque certamente teria um cenário brutal, mas foi o que pude arranjar
> 
> ...



 Belos apanhados, sempre com a maior vontade de nada perder, lindos congestus! Força nessa recuperação, Vitor!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 18:02)

Barreira de Água: 4,8ºC
Seiça: 6,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Vince disse:


> Conseguiste cruzar alguma coisa ? Será que estava no mar ? Custa a crer um cone tão largo não ter o vórtice na superfície, mesmo que pouco visível.
> Grandes registos ! Quem diria, é destas surpresas que eu gosto.



Estava em terra de certeza, vou fazer o cruzamento agora mas o próprio eco de radar era claramente sobre terra. Foi um acaso ter visto pois estava no limite da visibilidade aqui da varanda e não me passava pela cabeça que estas células relativamente pouco volumosas e aparentemente com baixa actividade pudessem desenvolver um fenómeno destes, olhei apenas com mais atenção por acaso e foi só o tempo de apanhar a câmara. Mas o Ricardo Martins leva o prémio da "caça", aquele avistamento e seguimento para lá da serra de Sintra é fabuloso! Estou convencido que se procurarmos nas redes sociais talvez tenhamos a sorte de ter mais algum testemunho, não podemos ser só nós dois.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 18:52)

quando sai de Lisboa ainda caiu meia duzia de pingos finos o céu estava interessante
agora já de volta à Fajarda sigo já com *8.0ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (5 Dez 2014 às 19:31)

sigo com 12,7ºC 68%


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

Actuais *9,6ºC*, em queda ligeira, com 71% de humidade, em queda, e 1024 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco, fraquinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 19:45)

Levo já 10,3ºC, vamos lá ver até onde vai descer hoje.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

estabilizou nos 8ºC as vezes até sobe aos 8.3 depois volta aos 8ºC anda sempre nisto


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Resultado da intersecção das direcções para a Funnel cloud do... Guincho! E mais exactamente, Restaurante o Púcaro, portanto se tivesse tocado o solo, testemunhos não faltariam. Esta localização é para mim uma coincidência espantosa pois ainda há alguns dias atrás me lembro de procurar e pôr fotos do street view precisamente da área do restaurante porque tinha havido uma notícia de queda de árvores devido ao vento.










as direcções tomadas de Carcavelos são bastante rigorosas (+- 100m); as de Terrugem são mais imprecisas pois a referência no horizonte são os cimos da serra de Sintra, nomeadamente o Monte Rodel, cimo rochoso do qual se tomaram duas larguras aproximadas da base como medida para a direita, sendo a imprecisão nesta localização aumentada sensivelmente para o dobro à distância do Guincho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 20:34)

Ainda não vos chegou o diluvio que houve na Amadora? Os tais "aguaceiros fracos" que davam tornaram-se *aguaceiros fortes*.

Choveu entre as 14h30 e só parou às 16h30 mas a precipitação forte chegou entre as *15h-15h30* e podem reparar se forem ao radar do IPMA veem um ponto amarelo mesmo por cima da Amadora e quase estacionário. Sem dúvida que ficou lá muito tempo!
 Não pensava que chovesse tanto hoje, aliás até pensava que ia chegar ao final do dia com 0mm mas acumulou *8mm* e com uma precip. rate de *35,6mm* às 15h04!

Também vi milhares de formações no céu muito interessantes mas não consegui tirar fotos  Só tirei uma foto do arco-iris das 16h após o diluvio.

Nuvem a norte de manhã: 





Arco-iris:





Eu falo de diluvio apesar dos valores não serem muito estrondosos, 8mm em 1 hora não é nada mau, mas a precipitação foi bastante localizada e esta estação localizava-se um pouco mais longe de mim, eu estava mesmo na Reboleira e acredito que deve ter acumulado uns *15mm* só em 1 hora, estavam as estradas todas inundadas, poças em todo o lado e ainda bem que a Amadora até tem um bom escoamento! 

Máxima: *16,1ºC *
Desceu 3ºC com a passagem da célula
Minima: *8,4ºC! *

*Atual: 9,9ºC* e vai descendo ainda mais! Acho que o valor mais baixo deve ser registado entre sábado e segunda!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

Sigo com *9,8ºC* raio do vento.

*Barreira de Água* segue com uns notáveis *1,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ainda não vos chegou o diluvio que houve na Amadora? Os tais "aguaceiros fracos" que davam tornaram-se *aguaceiros fortes*.
> 
> Choveu entre as 14h30 e só parou às 16h30 mas a precipitação forte chegou entre as *15h-15h30* e podem reparar se forem ao radar do IPMA veem um ponto amarelo mesmo por cima da Amadora e quase estacionário. Sem dúvida que ficou lá muito tempo!
> Não pensava que chovesse tanto hoje, aliás até pensava que ia chegar ao final do dia com 0mm mas acumulou *8mm* e com uma precip. rate de *35,6mm* às 15h04!
> ...



 eu estava à espera que alguém reportasse precisamente isso! Óptima observação, todas essas informações vou cruzá-las com as fotos que tirei daqui para essa célula, aliás saí para isso mesmo, para ver o que estava a acontecer nessa mancha de radar, daqui só de casa só via para sul. Efectivamente a célula estacionou, não saíu daí até se esfumar (é mesmo esse o termo), parece que espremeu as nuvens até à última gota, via-se as nuvens a dissolverem-se e a água a caír, em grande parte na periferia parecia virga. Foi tudo abaixo no próprio sítio enquanto mais a oeste outras células se iam desenvolvendo e deslocando lentamente para SSW. Daqui a pouco já ponho algumas fotos, tiradas de Carcavelos, tinha pouca visão da base mas um aspecto global da célula.
Bonito arco-íris!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Mais duas fotos da funnel cloud, na fase final perto da dissipação e mostrando a célula responsável que curiosamente até nem tinha um aspecto imponente, eu diria, uma vulgar célula de aguaceiro em massa de ar frio. Algo se passa este ano para em situações tão diferentes e com esta frequência imprevista aparecerem estes fenómenos extremos, que me lembre nunca tinha observado um ano com tantas trovoadas (desde há mais de 40 anos de registos fotográficos).


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.9ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *75%*.
Pressão Atmosférica: *1024 hPa*.


----------



## nelson972 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *9,8ºC* raio do vento.
> 
> *Barreira de Água* segue com uns notáveis *1,7ºC*


Acredito que vou ter uma mínima deveras interessante amanhã. Às 19:30 o termometro do carro desceu aos 4° mas como ia em viagem e com pressa, não lhe dei tempo para continuar a descida  .


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 21:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma fotografia fantástica da funnel cloud de hoje perto de Sintra (por André Boto):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 fabuloso! Tinha que haver mais gente a ver isto! E espectacular esta foto! O ponto de vista mais elevado a proporcionar uma observação completa da célula, e especialmente a mostrar como a célula é surpreendentemente pequena para tal fenómeno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

StormRic disse:


> eu estava à espera que alguém reportasse precisamente isso! Óptima observação, todas essas informações vou cruzá-las com as fotos que tirei daqui para essa célula, aliás saí para isso mesmo, para ver o que estava a acontecer nessa mancha de radar, daqui só de casa só via para sul. Efectivamente a célula estacionou, não saíu daí até se esfumar (é mesmo esse o termo), parece que espremeu as nuvens até à última gota, via-se as nuvens a dissolverem-se e a água a caír, em grande parte na periferia parecia virga. Foi tudo abaixo no próprio sítio enquanto mais a oeste outras células se iam desenvolvendo e deslocando lentamente para SSW. Daqui a pouco já ponho algumas fotos, tiradas de Carcavelos, tinha pouca visão da base mas um aspecto global da célula.
> Bonito arco-íris!


É destes fenonemos localizados e inesperados que gosto! Dão alma á nossa vertente de meteorologistas! Foi uma surpresa para todos e a célula devia ser linda!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

nelson972 disse:


> Acredito que vou ter uma mínima deveras interessante amanhã. Às 19:30 o termometro do carro desceu aos 4° mas como ia em viagem e com pressa, não lhe dei tempo para continuar a descida  .



Sim vais ter minima negativa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

Mais uma fotografia fantástica da funnel cloud de hoje perto de Sintra.

Captada por André Boto às 12:46 na zona da praia do Guincho.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....317362099143.148291.802239143&type=1&theater


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

*7.0ºC *por aqui

Coruche na ultima hora já ia com 5.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:17)

Estão *3,5ºC* no 2ºlocal de seguimento, segundo os meus familiares.
Junto a ribeira ainda deve estar mais baixo.
Amanha já vou conseguir saber o valor da minima junto a ribeira.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma fotografia fantástica da funnel cloud de hoje perto de Sintra.
> 
> Captada por André Boto às 12:46 na zona da praia do Guincho.
> 
> ...



 não é a mesma foto da outra mensagem? Isto não é na praia do Guincho, a funnel cloud sim. Aliás o André Boto refere na sua página do facebook que Sintra está à esquerda mas na verdade estará à direita e fora da imagem. Seria interessante saber o local exacto de onde foi tirada para confirmar o cruzamento já obtido com as outras duas observações, minha e do Ricardo Martins. Alguém consegue identificar este local precisamente? Vou ver se encontro no Google. O Teles é que podia perguntar-lhe.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:27)

*6.5ºC *


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

A reflectividade da célula do Guincho/Cascais, quase insignificante, significativo sim é o seu isolamento, sendo a única sobre terra a esta hora:













a serra de Sintra terá algo a ver com esta formação tão singular.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:39)

Barreira de Água (*1,0ºC*) e Seiça(*1,4ºC*) lá continuam no seu "picanço".


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2014 às 21:46)

pedaços de algodão doce... grandes fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> a serra de Sintra terá algo a ver com esta formação tão singular.



Não me lembro de ver durante algumas horas tão grande _mistela_ de nuvens, sempre mesmo a minha frente.
Estas ainda não tinha postado.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Boas!

Por aqui a temperatura está em descida lenta mas constante, por agora registo 7.9ºC, aposto numa mínima algures por volta dos 3/4ºC na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Teles (5 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> não é a mesma foto da outra mensagem? Isto não é na praia do Guincho, a funnel cloud sim. Aliás o André Boto refere na sua página do facebook que Sintra está à esquerda mas na verdade estará à direita e fora da imagem. Seria interessante saber o local exacto de onde foi tirada para confirmar o cruzamento já obtido com as outras duas observações, minha e do Ricardo Martins. Alguém consegue identificar este local precisamente? Vou ver se encontro no Google. O Teles é que podia perguntar-lhe.




Pelo que falei com o André Boto  , o mesmo disse que a foto foi tirada dando a ideia de ser na praia do Guincho , agora se foi mesmo nessa direcção ou não isso não posso afirmar, por vezes ao longe é uma realidade e ao perto outra!
Já agora deixo aqui a pagina do autor :

https://www.facebook.com/andreboto


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não me lembro de ver durante algumas horas tão grande _mistela_ de nuvens, sempre mesmo a minha frente.
> Estas ainda não tinha postado.



Bem bonito este céu e aquele arco-íris! Fotos com cor e luminosidade óptimas. A claridade deste céu azul é com certeza devida ao ar frio e seco que deve existir nos níveis médios e altos. A serra será um factor de perturbação no fluxo deste ar frio talvez. Notável foi a rapidez com que as células evoluíam mas depois também se dissipavam sem se mover muito.
Se esse ar frio finalmente descer até ao solo vão ser umas belas noites frias.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Teles disse:


> Pelo que falei com o André Boto  , o mesmo disse que a foto foi tirada dando a ideia de ser na praia do Guincho , agora se foi mesmo nessa direcção ou não isso não posso afirmar, por vezes ao longe é uma realidade e ao perto outra!
> Já agora deixo aqui a pagina do autor :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/andreboto



Mas eu já tinha localizado a funnel cloud no Guincho, por cruzamento de outras fotos, o que eu disse é que o local de onde foi feita a foto do André Boto nada tinha a ver com o Guincho, aliás penso que já identifiquei o local com Porto Salvo ou lá perto.
Obrigado por teres falado com ele!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Temperatura actual:* 8.2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

*4.6ºC *por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

O vento tem dificultado o arrefecimento, *8,8ºC

Barreira de Água*, não tarda entra em campo negativo, segue nos *0,5ºC*
*LINK: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIA22#history*


----------



## nelson972 (5 Dez 2014 às 22:33)

Agora mesmo ...


local :

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.5652...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUWmqgQaJoCBxiQOX__hyNw!2e0


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 22:41)

Brutal, excelente contributo Nelson972!
Esse sitio tem de facto inversoes impressionantes.


----------



## nelson972 (5 Dez 2014 às 22:42)

Junto ao local de seguimento.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

david 6 disse:


> *4.6ºC *por aqui



Arrefeces mais depressa que eu! 

Aqui por Santo Estêvão estamos nos *6.8ºC*, não há vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2014 às 23:04)

Temperatura actual: *7.7ºC*.

Céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Confirmada a localização final da funnel cloud, que não tocou o solo, numa área com 400x300m aproximadamente, junto ao restaurante O Púcaro no Guincho. Amanhã vou contactar o restaurante só para confirmar se não notaram algo de especial no vento ou outra observação.









As três observações são bastante distantes, entre 13 e 15Km, seria muito interessante haver testemunhos mais perto, e não havendo é estranho, numa área tão populosa.
O ideal era que tivesse sido avistada da praia do Guincho, ainda tenho esperança que apareçam relatos desde essa zona.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite 

Por aqui *2,4ºC*. Já se está a formar geada nos carros. 
Vamos lá ver se esta noite chega aos 0ºC. 

Máxima: *13ºC*
Mínima: *1,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:21)

MSantos disse:


> Arrefeces mais depressa que eu!
> 
> Aqui por Santo Estêvão estamos nos *6.8ºC*, não há vento.



*3.5ºC *agora  para este lado arrefece mais depressa, a estação de Coruche na ultima hora tinha 3.3ºC portanto ainda está mais fresco que eu


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:22)

Sigo com *8,8ºC*...
Espero bem que o vento previsto para a madrugada de Domingo não me estrague a minima  no 2º local de seguimento..


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

david 6 disse:


> *3.5ºC *agora  para este lado arrefece mais depressa, a estação de Coruche na ultima hora tinha 3.3ºC portanto ainda está mais fresco que eu



Aqui apenas *6.5ºC* não tenho hipótese de te apanhar,  estás mais no Interior e provavelmente numa zona mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio.

Em Benavente estão *6.9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui *6.5ºC* não tenho hipótese, estás mais no Interior e provavelmente numa zona mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio.



Boas MSantos,

Estás a quantos metros acima da linha de água mais próxima? 
Só para tentar compreender a temperatura que tens por aí.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:40)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui apenas *6.5ºC* não tenho hipótese de te apanhar,  estás mais no Interior e provavelmente numa zona mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio.
> 
> Em Benavente estão *6.9ºC*.




estou a uns 400 metros de um vale talvez ajude, apesar de às vezes quando passo daqui para o vale note uma diferença na temperatura, mais fresca lá, por aqui continua 3.5ºC

e a estação de Coruche está mesmo no vale do Sorraia à frente de Coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

A temperatura em *Barreira de Água*(ou de gelo ) acaba de entrar em campo negativo: *-0,1ºC
____

7,8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2014 às 23:45)

Temperatura actual: *7.3ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas MSantos,
> 
> Estás a quantos metros acima da linha de água mais próxima?
> Só para tentar compreender a temperatura que tens por aí.



Boas, aqui pela minha zona é tudo muito plano, não devo estar a mais de 3/4 metros acima da leziria do Rio Almançor e talvez uns 5/6 metros acima do nível do rio no máximo, junto ao rio deve ser 1/2ºC mais frio do que na minha casa, amanha vou tentar por o meu sensor Auriol a dormir junto ao rio, para perceber melhor as diferenças.


----------



## panzer4 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:47)

nelson972 disse:


> Agora mesmo ...
> 
> 
> local :
> ...


 Boas Nelson,Sendo de cá de cima (Lousada) conheço bem o local onde tiras te a foto,já que fiquei algumas vezes na pousada de juventude de alvados. Alias,conheço muito bem esses caminhos,a serrra dAire e candeeiros,e Porto de Mós! e sem duvida Frio,mas tem muitos encantos!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 23:51)

5,0ºC, Campo Raso e em Belas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> 5,0ºC, Campo Raso e em Belas.


Belas? Pelo que vejo ainda indica 9,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

*3.0ºC *fui lá fora gelei logo as minhas orelhinhas


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belas? Pelo que vejo ainda indica 9,2ºC



O nível do solo é sempre outra coisa. A estrada entre Queluz e Belas é sempre bastante fresca.


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2014 às 00:06)

por aqui uns tropicais 8ºC .


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Um dia tão animado e eu quase nem tempo tive de olhar o céu!... o máximo que vi foram umas formações fantásticas, no horizonte, pelo retrovisor do carro!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

Temperatura actual: *6.9ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

StormRic disse:


> Belos apanhados, sempre com a maior vontade de nada perder, lindos congestus! Força nessa recuperação, Vitor!!



Obrigado, realmente o "vicio" fala mais alto hehe ( com juízo ) ,

por agora tudo limpo, mas a arrefecer, vamos ver se vem ai alguma "vaga" de frio polar como as noticias dizem , estou deserto para ver a temperatura mínima a que chega a Auriolzita esta noite.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

mau, subiu de 3.0ºC para 3.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

MSantos disse:


> Boas, aqui pela minha zona é tudo muito plano, não devo estar a mais de 3/4 metros acima da leziria do Rio Almançor e talvez uns 5/6 metros acima do nível do rio no máximo, junto ao rio deve ser 1/2ºC mais frio do que na minha casa, amanha vou tentar por o meu sensor Auriol a dormir junto ao rio, para perceber melhor as diferenças.



Sim boa ideia, talvez isto ajude.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

Que miséria de temperatura : *8,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (6 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui tudo como de costume, sigo com 10.2°c e 82%


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:44)

2.8ºC, está a descer lentamente agora


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 00:51)

A minha estação auriol estabilizou nos 8,1 graus.. isto numa varanda virada a norte..
 valor estranho.. as 23h no carro marcava 7 graus..


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

celsomartins84 disse:


> A minha estação auriol estabilizou nos 8,1 graus.. isto numa varanda virada a norte..
> valor estranho.. as 23h no carro marcava 7 graus..



Varanda de que andar? É que o carro está bem perto do chão.  A não ser que ponhas a Auriol lá em baixo, o carro vai ganhar...


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faço ideia nos Cheleiros
> 
> 
> Sim boa ideia, talvez isto ajude.



Jonas, tens acesso às cartas com maior resolução que isto? Se tivesses era brutal! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui estou nos* 5.3ºC* a temperatura desce agora mais lentamente.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 01:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que miséria de temperatura : *8,2ºC*



uma "vergonha"...  
A varanda aqui fica-se pelos 12º, não espero menos, é que funciona ao contrário, é com vento que ela arrefece.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:10)

*2.3ºC *por aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> Varanda de que andar? É que o carro está bem perto do chão.  A não ser que ponhas a Auriol lá em baixo, o carro vai ganhar...


Pois.. é um segundo andar ao nível de um terceiro.. 
No tlm marca entre os 5 e os 6 graus.. 
E a auriol entretanto ja desceu aos 7,8 graus..


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 01:14)

Temperatura actual 11,1º C


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:17)

MSantos disse:


> Jonas, tens acesso às cartas com maior resolução que isto? Se tivesses era brutal!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por aqui estou nos* 5.3ºC* a temperatura desce agora mais lentamente.



Consigo claro, vê la agora.

http://i.imgur.com/JIl9Qo8.jpg


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

Às 20h45, quando vinha de regresso a Peniche, na zona do Alto do Veríssimo (limite do concelho de Peniche e da Lourinhã), o termómetro do carro marcava 8ºC. Cheguei a Peniche com 11º no carro e 12,7º no sensor exterior, da estação, de casa.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Dez 2014 às 01:20)

Noite bastante fresca e húmida!
Temperatura actual de *7.6ºC* 
88% de HR com vento nulo de NE

Durante o dia de salientar o forte e longo aguaceiro que caiu a meio da tarde (entre as 15h e as 17h) que acumulou 8,1 mm!! Foi completamente inesperado...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Consigo claro, vê la agora.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JIl9Qo8.jpg



Msantos, a carta é um pouco antiga, mas cruzando os dados da carta com o google earth, fica-se com uma ideia perfeita do relevo/paisagem/ocupação urbana.
________

8,1ºC...
Pelas minhas contas no vale da Mangancha, a temperatura deve estar nos 0ºC, amanha assim que lá chegar vou logo consultar a minima desta madrugada, pobre sensor, que grizo que deve estar a passar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

Continua a descer.. 7,6 graus


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 01:24)

Candy disse:


> Um dia tão animado e eu quase nem tempo tive de olhar o céu!... o máximo que vi foram umas formações fantásticas, no horizonte, pelo retrovisor do carro!!!



Pois, não sei que dizer...  ... a gripe está melhor? A temperatura aí já estava baixo dos 10º à meia-noite, e com ventinho.

No geral, Alcobaça e Coruche vão à frente na descida, aqui no sul e litoral centro. Mas o 1º de Dunas de Mira é incrível! A Praia da Rainha hoje não inverte pelos vistos, Aljezur e o Alentejo interior vão bem lançados também.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:27)

Praia da Rainha, ao contrario de outras estações só consegue ter arrefecimento nocturno intenso  com vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

Tufao André disse:


> Noite bastante fresca e húmida!
> Temperatura actual de *7.6ºC*
> 88% de HR com vento nulo de NE
> 
> Durante o dia de salientar o forte e longo aguaceiro que caiu a meio da tarde (entre as 15h e as 17h) que acumulou 8,1 mm!! Foi completamente inesperado...



 essa observação vem juntar-se a outra, com a mesma surpresa. Vou pôr aqui umas fotos da célula "culpada", perceber-se-á facilmente a razão do longo e do frio (mas não o porquê de ela ter ficado aí parada).


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Consigo claro, vê la agora.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JIl9Qo8.jpg



Espectáculo! Obrigado Jonas! 

Vou tentar por o sensor no local assinalado com o circulo vermelho, parece-me ser um bom sitio para começar, bem no meio da lezíria e encostado ao rio, e tem um caminho para lá chegar, fica a cerca de 550m da minha casa.


----------



## *Marta* (6 Dez 2014 às 01:44)

Boa noite.  Só agora tive tempo de vir partilhar convosco as minhas fotos, tiradas por volta das 14.45, no Parque das Nações.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2014 às 01:45)

Por aqui o meu sensor marca *4.7ºC*, isto comparado com o que estava habituado em Bragança é uma miséria, mas tenho que me habituar a esta nova realidade!


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 01:46)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, não sei que dizer...  ... a gripe está melhor? A temperatura aí já estava baixo dos 10º à meia-noite, e com ventinho.



A gripe está melhor, obrigada. Ontem dei-lhe terapia de choque  hehehe... passou o febre 
A temperatura no Cabo Carvoeiro, sim. No centro de Peniche daqui a pouco também baixa dos 10º 
O céu está estrelado e a lua fantástica com um suave, mas largo, anel à sua volta.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:53)

*1.9ºC *


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 02:19)

*Marta* disse:


> Boa noite.  Só agora tive tempo de vir partilhar convosco as minhas fotos, tiradas por volta das 14.45, no Parque das Nações.



 boas fotos da célula da Amadora ( a que não saíu dali sem descarregar tudo o que tinha, aliás não saíu, desfez-se ali mesmo) no seu início pujante.
O ponto de vista é praticamente o do lado oposto ao de Carcavelos em que o aspecto da célula, cerca de 40 minutos depois destas belas vistas, parecia aquilo que ela realmente foi: um sumidouro.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

Boa madrugada!

Tinha perspectivado uma mínima entre os 3ºC e os 4ºC, mas registo agora *4.2ºC* e ainda temos muitas horas de arrefecimento, até onde chegará? Logo veremos.

Boa noite!


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2014 às 02:44)

por aqui 7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 03:18)

por aqui *1.3ºC* a estação de Coruche na ultima hora tinha *0.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 03:58)

Chuva sobre a Amadora, vista de Carcavelos (praia):













A dissipar-se mas sempre no mesmo local:


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

8.5ºC neste momento.
Pelo que vejo posso considerar quentinho, em relação aos outros pontos do país.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 04:21)

Ontem, cumulonimbus a 120Km de distância de Carcavelos, bem além de Sesimbra, a 32Km, cujo castelo se vê com notável clareza. Curiosamente esta célula, a ESE de Sines teve um registo de radar muito fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 04:45)

Candy disse:


> 8.5ºC neste momento.
> Pelo que vejo posso considerar quentinho, em relação aos outros pontos do país.



O litoral está mais ou menos todo muito quentinho, friorentos cheguem-se à costa. E vendo bem, porque não um banho de mar para... aquecer! Com água a 17º pôe-se o pé na água  e sente-se morna com certeza. Por isso é que os surfistas estavam aos montes na água... mesmo só com umas ondinhas. Afinal no verão a água estava à mesma temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 07:52)

Acordei com o alarme da minha estação que tinha chegado aos 0.0°C, fui espreitar os carros estão com uma camada de gelo e as ervas branquinhas, o pouco tempo que tive lá fora as minhas mãos ficaram logo todas vermelhas, o meu gato queria ir para a rua, assim que saiu encolheu se logo e arrepiou os pelos por cima ahah, vou mas é voltar para a cama que está se melhor e ainda é cedo, a estação marca agora *-0.1°C*


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Dez 2014 às 09:46)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.2ºC.*
Humidade Relativa:* 81%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1028 hPa*


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2014 às 09:59)

bom dia, já vou com 9,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2014 às 10:03)

Boas

Mínima de 6,1ºC num outro sensor mais junto ao solo tive 5,7ºC

Agora bastante sol e 9,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2014 às 10:13)

Mínima de *2,1ºC*!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2014 às 10:14)

Mínima 7,6ºC, neste momento 10,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2014 às 10:20)

MSantos disse:


> Boa madrugada!
> 
> Tinha perspectivado uma mínima entre os 3ºC e os 4ºC, mas registo agora *4.2ºC* e ainda temos muitas horas de arrefecimento, até onde chegará? Logo veremos.
> 
> Boa noite!



Bom dia!

E a mínima chegou aos *2.5ºC*, com alguma geada que entretanto já derreteu, foi a primeira geada deste Outono por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 10:38)

Boas, 

Neste momento o carro marca 10graus na vila de Mafra.  Durante o percurso o sítio onde registei a temperatura mais baixa foi em cheleiros 5graus(a temp devia ser mais baixa, dado que foi uma medição itinerante)


----------



## DaniFR (6 Dez 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia

A madrugada prometia ser mais fria, mas o vento fez das suas. Mínima de *2ºC.*

Agora, *7,6ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 11:29)

minima de *-0.2ºC *

fotos desta manhã, os carros também tinham gelo:
















actual: *10.6ºC*

a estação de Coruche a hora mais baixa foi com às 8h com *-1.6ºC *acredito que tenha chegado aos -2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 11:41)

Temperatura mínima: *3.1ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2014 às 12:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> O nível do solo é sempre outra coisa. A estrada entre Queluz e Belas é sempre bastante fresca.


Ah isso acredito! É uma estrada mesmo ao lado do rio e cheia de vegetação!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2014 às 12:18)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva sobre a Amadora, vista de Carcavelos (praia):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos muito interessantes! Por acaso nem reparei que se dissipou mesmo em cima de nós! Mas se estava negro estava! Demorou quase 2 horas a dissipar-se o sol só apareceu às 16h. Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos do pós-diluvio e o duplo arco-iris também estacionário na Amadora! 
(Não sao minhas)


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2014 às 12:26)

Temperatura minima de:* 5,4ºC*

Temperatura atual: *13,1ºC*
Céu limpo e pressão a aproximar-se dos 1030 hPa


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2014 às 12:56)

Bom dia, noite mais fria deste Outono a registar uma mínima de 8,2ºC. Por agora tudo calmo com Céu limpo, e vento nulo. Temperatura de 12,5ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 13:02)

Boa tarde! Esta noite a minima desceu ate aos 5,7 graus.. agora estao 11,5 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

A queda de temperatura deu-se razoavelmente até cerca da meia-noite, tendo atingido os *6,5ºC* por essa altura. 
Infelizmente, esse valor acabou por se tornar na mínima de hoje.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e apenas 38% de humidade. 1027 hPa de pressão.

Um dia excelente para secar roupa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2014 às 13:45)

Boas

Ontem coloquei o sensor junto a um ribeiro que fica a 200m de minha casa.

A temperatura mínima registada no local foi de *2,6ºC*!

Meti também um outro sensor no parapeito da janela do meu quarto (virada a Sul) e às 07:10 a temperatura era de 5,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 14:21)

Boas tardes,

Segundo o sensor, tive uma minima de *0,1ºC, *esperava menos, pelos vistos não houve vento nulo ao longo da madrugada*, *ainda assim bela minima*.*

Local do registo*:

(Sensor à esquerda da foto)











_____
*
Dia ameno na zona oeste sigo com *15,7ºC
*
Ao final do dia vou instalar um sensor e datalogger num vale(do rio cuco) mais frio (na teoria).

Aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-por-inversao-termica.7909/page-6#post-462043

*

*


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 15:30)

Boas tardes

Céu limpo, um belo azul. Só a oeste a uma centena de quilómetros se vêem uns cumulus pacíficos. Vento fraco de nordeste, sol quente. Mínima na varanda de 10º. Pela cor ainda não geou no campo ao lado, nem costuma com esta temperatura na varanda, terá que descer abaixo dos 6º.
Temperaturas durante a madrugada:











O pólo do frio desta região e sul foi sem dúvida Coruche.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 16:32)

Céu limpo durante todo o dia e vento geralmente fraco. Neste momento 12.2ºC já em descida.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 17:03)

StormRic disse:


> O pólo do frio desta região e sul foi sem dúvida Coruche.



é muito dificil bater a minima de Coruche nestes eventos assim 

12.5ºC por aqui já se sente fresco lá fora


----------



## Tufao André (6 Dez 2014 às 17:09)

Boa tarde!
A mínima hoje chegou aos *5.3ºC *por aqui, sendo para já a temperatura mínima mais baixa registada. Vamos ver se é batida esta noite...
Por agora já arrefece, com 12.8ºC actuais e apenas 41% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Temperatura actual:* 9.7ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 17:54)

10.9ºC por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

Hoje antes das 10 manha foi á horta, e ao passar numa ponte, sobre a vala, senti o estalar do gelo debaixo dos pés. A horta situa-se num pequeno vale, onde até nas noites de verão se sente a diferença de temperatura. Sobre os terrenos já nao observei geada, se caiu começou logo a derreter com os primeiros raios de sol, vendo só o orvalho.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

Temperatura actual:* 8.8ºC*.

Está a arrefecer mais rapidamente que ontem.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

Por aqui sigo com 10,3 graus


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 18:56)

por aqui sigo com *9.5ºC *está mais quente 1.5ºC comparado com ontem a esta hora, está uma ligeira brisa talvez seja o que está a afectar


----------



## joao nunes (6 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

por aqui sigo com 11,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

Boas noites,

Extremos de hoje: *0,1ºC* / *16,1ºC*

Aqui no vale da Mangancha(Mafra),sigo nos *6,3ºC*
*_________*

Fui instalar o sensor no vale cuco, ás 16:40 registei 8,8ºC, incrivel!
Vamos ver que minima vou registar...








Mais fotos aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-por-inversao-termica.7909/page-7#post-462926


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

9,8 graus..


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Temperatura actual: *7.8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

*4.9ºC*

Lareira a bombar.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 20:17)

*7.6ºC*.


----------



## joao nunes (6 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

sigo com 11,6ºC esperava temperatura mais baixa vamos ver o ke da


----------



## DaniFR (6 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

Temperatura actual: *4,6ºC*

Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *2ºC*

Com um bocado de sorte a mínima é batida antes da meia-noite.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

actual: *8.2ºC *e está uma ligeira brisa, está a descer muito mais lentamente que ontem 

Coruche na ultima hora já vai com 6.5ºC, ninguém para aquela estação no que toca a estes eventos de arrefecimento nocturno


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Dez 2014 às 20:49)

Boa noite
Temperatura: *11.1ºC*.
Humidade Relativa: *64%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1028 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

Que grizo junto a ribeira, *4,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Temperatura actual: *6.9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

*7.5ºC *continua uma ligeira brisa, ontem o vento estava sempre nulo, hoje tem andado 3, 4, 2km/h, talvez isso esteja a influencia a descida mais lenta que ontem da temperatura 

edit: ultima hora coruche subiu para 7ºC, secalhar esta brisa sempre está a influencia


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 22:19)

*5.9ºC, *coruche já está a descer de novo, na ultima hora 6.1ºC


----------



## Candy (6 Dez 2014 às 23:05)

Por cá vento forte com rajadas.
Temperatura actual 13.3º C, mas sente-se mais frio devido ao vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 23:05)

Por aqui ja vai nos 8,9 graus..


----------



## DaniFR (6 Dez 2014 às 23:05)

Por aqui a temperatura desce lentamente devido ao vento fraco. Agora, *3,8ºC*.

A EMA de Dunas de Mira, às 21h, ia com 9,9ºC e intensidade do vento de 7,6km/h.


----------



## Garcia (6 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Pôr do sol de hoje...







e se a estação que comprei à pouco no Lidl estiver certa, sigo com* 9.8ºC...*


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2014 às 23:18)

por aqui *5.1ºC *vai descendo muito lentamente agora


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

O frio aqui foi ontem, hoje ou há um milagre, ou nem aos 8ºC vou , estou com 10,0ºC vento fraco de norte e constante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Temperatura mal desce desde as 20h, ainda vai nos 10ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

Depois de algumas horas com a temperatura estável a rondar os *6.5ºC* começa agora novamente a descer.

*5.9ºC* actuais.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

*3.5ºC *actuais, já vai lançado de novo


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

Por aqui vai nos 8,4 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

Off topic - Para quem está interessado no boletim climatológico de Novembro aqui está! http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vkzwJX/cli_20141101_20141130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

Boa noite!

Aqui no meu local de seguimento registo 4.8°C e a temperatura  continua sua descida.

Como será que se está a portar o sensor que deixei junto à ribeira? Amanha logo verei e depois partilho o resultado convosco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

por aqui *2.8ºC *


----------



## Candy (7 Dez 2014 às 02:27)

O vento acalmou!
Actual 11.5º C


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 02:36)

actual: *2.0ºC *


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Dez 2014 às 02:49)

Por aqui 7,9 graus


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 03:51)

*1.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 05:17)

actual: *0.7ºC*, ver se chego de novo aos negativos 
Estação de Coruche na ultima hora já ia com *-0.6ºC *


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 07:02)

david 6 disse:


> actual: *0.7ºC*, ver se chego de novo aos negativos
> Estação de Coruche na ultima hora já ia com *-0.6ºC *



Coruche pode ser um dos pólos do frio, mas O pólo do frio do país já é favoritismo! 









Parece que os restantes principais concorrentes "abandonaram" a prova...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 07:26)

E Coruche é mesmo o pólo do frio esta madrugada!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

Mínima de 8,1ºC, loucura, obrigado vento .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 08:43)

Boas,

As minimas não desceram tanto  como pensava, a realidade climática  de qualquer vale é sempre complexa. 

Vale da Mangancha:* 2,5ºC*
Vale do Cuco: *0,5ºC
*
Ainda assim deu para passar um belo grizo*.




*


----------



## nelson972 (7 Dez 2014 às 09:19)

Minima de hoje : -3,1° . Pelo frio que estava ontem à noite, não esperava tanto. Os telhados das casas mais próximas ainda tinham geada a esta hora.






À hora a que fui ver estava ainda assim :


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Coloquei novamente o sensor junto a um ribeiro que passa a 200m de minha casa e hoje a mínima registada foi de *4,2ºC* (ontem foi de *2,6ºC*).

Local


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

O vento não permitiu uma mínima mais baixa, por aqui ficou-se pelos *+4,1º*C.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Dez 2014 às 09:51)

Boas
Temperatura: *9.0ºC.*
Humidade Relativa: *84%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa.*
Temperatura mínima registada: *6.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 10:05)

nelson972 disse:


> Minima de hoje : -3,1° . Pelo frio que estava ontem à noite, não esperava tanto. Os telhados das casas mais próximas ainda tinham geada a esta hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bela mínima e geada das boas!
Bom trabalho Nelson, é de valorizar o que tens feito, estás a fazer cobertura de um local com um potencial tremendo,obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Ericeira
10 graus
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Dez 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia..
Esta noite ficou-se pelos 7,0 graus graças ao algum vento que se fez sentir.. na noite anterior tinha chegado aos 5,7 graus.
Neste momento estão 11 graus e está o céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2014 às 11:06)

Ontem as 20h estavam 4°C junto à ribeira de Coina. Perto da barragem do Fratel cheguei a registar 0°C. Já em Ponte de Sôr registei 2°C


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *0,3ºC. *

Temperatura actual: *6,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2014 às 11:32)

Boas

Mínima mais alta que a de ontem hoje ficou nos 6,8ºC 

Agora sol e mais sol com 12,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia
Mínima de *3.6ºC*.

Manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2014 às 12:10)

A manha segue com céu limpo, e mais um dia bom de sol, apesar de ás primeiras horas da manha se sentir bem o frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 12:27)

Aqui no vale, sigo *13,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2014 às 13:03)

Aqui vou com 14,6ºC mais um dia sem frio!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 13:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As minimas não desceram tanto  como pensava, a realidade climática  de qualquer vale é sempre complexa.
> 
> ...



Aqui na varanda desceu aos 9º, aliás é quando há menor inversão que a temperatura desce mais aqui em termos relativos.

O vento está fraco mas parece ter rodado para Leste ou mesmo sueste, temporariamente. Céu limpo, um pouco mais de neblina do que ontem.
Estratocumulus fractus ao largo a oeste de Cascais. Visulamente parece um dia de verão. Temperatura na varanda 20º. Roupa bem seca.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 13:59)

e mais uma minima negativa *-0.5ºC *

agora que a actualização diária de ontem já saiu, já dá para ver a minima exacta de Coruche de ontem que foi *-2.3ºC*

actual: *14.7ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

Olho marinho (Óbidos)


----------



## nelson972 (7 Dez 2014 às 14:44)

Bela paisagem! Vale a pena acordar cedo (ou deitar tarde  ) e contemplar o amanhecer !


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Olho marinho (Óbidos)


Foto lindíssima do anoitecer com aquela neblina.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 17:40)

por aqui *10.7ºC*. ontem tinha 10.9ºC às 18h, portanto se continuar assim vai ser uma noite ainda mais fria que a anterior


----------



## Tufao André (7 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Hoje a mínima por aqui foi ligeiramente mais alta que ontem, não tendo descido dos 6.0ºC. A máxima não chegou aos 14ºC (13.8ºC).
Neste momento estão 12.4ºC e o vento sopra fraco com uma ligeira brisa de Norte.


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 17:52)

Por aqui, já só estão  *+9,2ºC. *Mas aqui como já referi várias vezes, como eu estou no sopé da Serra da Arrábida evo arrefecimento nocturno nas noites de "inversão térmica" a temperatura desce muito rapidamente das 18H ás 21H, depois estabeliza (e por vezes até sobe) e só depois das 23H é que lentamente, mas mesmo muito lentamente é que a temperatura vai descendo.
Aqui mais próximo, na Quinta do Conde, na estação do Geiras, o comportamento da inversão térmica é diferente, e partir das 19/19h30m é sempre a descer.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Temperatura actual: *9.9ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

*10.2ºC *por aqui, dos 11ºC até aos 10.4ºC desceu como uma flecha, assim que se levantou uma ligeira brisa começou a descer mais lentamente


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

*9.2ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (7 Dez 2014 às 18:42)

sigu com 12,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *68%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Boas noites,

Resumo das temperaturas aqui no *vale da Mangancha,Mafra*:

Ontem: *0,1ºC* / *16,2ºC*
Hoje: *2,5ºC* / *15,1ºC*

Fotos tiradas hoje.












Vista do cume(cota160m) que rodeia o vale, unica nebulosidade da tarde,junto à linha de costa.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

*8.0ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (7 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

11,8ºC a descer muito devagar...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

A noite segue fria, *5,5ºC *


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Hoje pelas 11h no Castelo dos Mouros não fazia qualquer vento e estavam 9ºC com um céu limpo brutal.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Boas!
Na Cova da Piedade segue com 11,8ºC e aqui em Almada centro 11,5ºC.


----------



## joao nunes (7 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

boas
11,6º C 
68% hr


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

*8.3ºC*, a brisa que se levantou não está a deixar a temperatura descer


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

Em todo o país a pressão já vai nos 1030 hPa! 

Máxima de hoje: *16,8ºC*

Atual:* 9,5ºC *
Pelo centro de Portugal parece haver alguma precipitação, principalmente nas zonas montanhosas entre Castelo Branco, Leiria e Coimbra pelo radar


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 21:17)

*6.3ºC *


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 21:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Em todo o país a pressão já vai nos 1030 hPa!
> 
> Máxima de hoje: *16,8ºC*
> 
> ...



Aqueles são ecos parasitas, estão sempre ali, o céu está completamente limpo. Hás-de reparar que todas as imagens de radar têm sempre ali aqueles ecos constantes ou ligeiramente intermitentes ancorados naqueles cimos das serras, nunca saiem dali.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 21:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Resumo das temperaturas aqui no *vale da Mangancha,Mafra*:
> 
> ...



Gosto muito dessa zona e esse vale tem um enquadramento verde muito bonito. Belas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 21:30)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Olho marinho (Óbidos)



Um sonho...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

4,4 graus


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais rápido. Agora*, 3,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

*5.3ºC *


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> 4,4 graus



Ainda estás no Vale da Mangancha, certo? (Em Alcabideche não pode estar já essa temperatura )


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda estás no Vale da Mangancha, certo? (Em Alcabideche não pode estar já essa temperatura )



Sim a reportar a partir  dos arredores de Mafra. Alcabideche deve seguir na fornalha de sempre devido ao vento. Sigo nos 3,9 graus.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

5.2ºC, esta porra não está a querer descer hoje , hoje estou a perder


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2014 às 22:43)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui no meu local de seguimento registo 4.8ºC e a temperatura  continua sua descida.
> 
> Como será que se está a portar o sensor que deixei junto à ribeira? Amanha logo verei e depois partilho o resultado convosco.



Boas!

Só agora consegui vir ao fórum, por aqui tivemos mais uma manhã de geada, seguidos de um agradável dia de Sol e céu limpo.

Mínimas:
Minha casa: *1.5ºC*
Sensor Auriol colocado junto ao Rio: *-0.2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Com a posição do anticiclone e a entrada do sistema frontal na Europa, fica cortado o abastecimento de ar frio. Este terá que ser obtido localmente e em termos relativos até será mais provável no sul. De resto situamo-nos do lado quente da frente, embora a crista pouco pronunciada ainda faça uma separação de massas de ar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 22:49)

A distribuição das temperaturas a não distinguir o norte do sul:








A região centro parte com grande desvantagem na corrida às mínimas...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

Temperatura actual:* 7.1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

actual: *5.1ºC *hoje está dificil de descer


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

*2,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 23:39)

*4.0ºC *já está a descer melhor de novo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

StormRic disse:


> Aqueles são ecos parasitas, estão sempre ali, o céu está completamente limpo. Hás-de reparar que todas as imagens de radar têm sempre ali aqueles ecos constantes ou ligeiramente intermitentes ancorados naqueles cimos das serras, nunca saiem dali.


nunca tinha reparado por acaso, obrigado!


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

*3.0ºC *agora sim já vai a descer como os outros dias


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

david 6 disse:


> *3.0ºC *agora sim já vai a descer como os outros dias



Eu aqui ando sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo, tenho *5.0ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2014 às 00:53)

*6.6ºC* estáveis.

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco. Os carros já estão bem molhados.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

*2.2ºC * , noite está mais fria +ou- 1ºC comparado com a de ontem


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Dez 2014 às 01:44)

Sigo com 8,9 graus
Vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 03:35)

actual: *1.1ºC *e nevoeiro


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 04:54)

david 6 disse:


> actual: *1.1ºC *e nevoeiro



 isso vai ficar tudo branquinho!
Eu estava pessimista com o enfraquecimento da crista mas na última análise sai reforçada bem pelo norte da península, aliás o campo da pressão subiu:










e a temperatura a descer bem!








Aquela estagnação de Coruche nos 0,1º terá a ver com o nevoeiro?


----------



## Candy (8 Dez 2014 às 05:15)

Boas acordei e...
Bem, a estação marca 9.8º C, com tendência a baixar.
O telemovel marca 7º... lol...


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 05:29)

StormRic disse:


> Aquela estagnação de Coruche nos 0,1º terá a ver com o nevoeiro?



talvez, como a estação se situa no vale do sorraia deve estar imenso nevoeiro lá, na ultima hora 0ºC

actual: *0.5ºC *está quase lá de novo


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 07:07)

Mais duas horas de descidas:








ou talvez não, em alguns casos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2014 às 08:33)

Boas,

Temperaturas minimas nos dois vales.

Vale da Mangancha: *2,7ºC* ( Houve algum vento durante varias horas da madrugada)
Vale do Cuco: *0,5ºC* 

Pelo caminho:


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2014 às 09:48)

Bom dia! Madrugada mais fria que a de ontem. Temperatura mínima hoje: *+3,3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Primeira mínima negativa da temporada, *-0,6ºC*, e uma boa camada de geada nos campos e bastante gelo nos carros:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Esta hoje o sensor já passou a noite no seu poiso habitual e a mínima foi de *6,8ºC*, talvez deva ter deixado junto ao ribeiro de novo, mas pronto, melhor dias virão


----------



## nelson972 (8 Dez 2014 às 11:29)

Mínima de -3,7° . 
Cerca das 09:00 h ainda havia geada bem branquinha nos locais à sombra.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Dez 2014 às 11:34)

Bom dia, a minina por aqui ficou-se pelos 7,0 graus.. agora estao 11,2 graus..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2014 às 11:48)

Mínima de 9,6ºC, Dezembro ? . Neste momento 12,4ºC e vento fraco de NNE, ao menos nas máximas estamos um pouco Dezembro mas também é pelo céu limpo.


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Dez 2014 às 11:59)

Na Moita (Baixa da Banheira) registou esta madrugada 3.0°C,segue agora com 14,3°C.


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Dez 2014 às 12:15)

Boas
Temperatura: *12.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## Tufao André (8 Dez 2014 às 12:31)

Mínima alta devido a algum vento durante a madrugada, hoje ficou-se pelos 7.8ºC! 
Tem sido uma manha algo ventosa, tão típica da Amadora... Ainda torna o ambiente mais desagradável!
Temp. actual: 13ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Boas

Inversão já forte esta noite por aqui!
Terraço 8,3ºC
Perto do solo 5,8ºC

Agora céu limpo e 14,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

Mínima de* 3.9ºC*.

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão tive o terceiro dia consecutivo com geada às primeiras horas da manhã, a minima foi hoje de *1.7ºC*, mais 0.2ºC que ontem.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 15:02)

terceiro dia consecutivo com minima negativa, minima de *-0.1ºC*

segundo a saida diária de ontem do ipma a estação de coruche ontem chegou aos *-2.6ºC
*
mais um dia de geada, mas parece que dos 3 dias foi o que tinha menos geada, pensava que ia ficar tudo branquinho graças ao nevoeiro mas não






















actual: *14.7ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2014 às 15:13)

Sigo com 15,2ºC um dia bastante agradável


----------



## Candy (8 Dez 2014 às 15:58)

Desculpem o off-topic. 
Todos os anos acontece, mas por norma com pessoas de idade. 
Neste caso, são jovens...

Um morto e dois feridos por intoxicação nas Caldas da Rainha

"Uma intoxicação por monóxido de carbono provocou esta segunda-feira um morto e dois feridos em A-dos-Francos, no concelho das Caldas da Rainha. "Encontrámos três vítimas do sexo masculino, na casa dos 20 anos, todos eles inconscientes, num anexo em A-dos-Francos". 
..."verificou a existência de um braseiro aceso" no local onde se supõe que tenham pernoitado os três jovens. Segundo a mesma fonte, os bombeiros admitem que os jovens possam ser da zona de Lisboa e estariam a passar o fim de semana em casa de familiares."

Notícia CM http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min...idos_em_intoxicacao_nas_caldas_da_rainha.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2014 às 16:12)

Por aqui ainda nao conseguir ver geada, apenas muito orvalho. Nevoeiro tambem hoje até por volta das 9 e pouco.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 16:52)

Boas tardes!

Já estou como o Mário barros, para Dezembro este frio por aqui, Carcavelos, ainda está longe de ser digno de nota. Mínima escandalosa na varanda de 11º.
Um dia de céu limpíssimo, bonito, sem vento. Muita gente na praia a passear. Mar calmo.

E o pormenor estranho: o campo está com um enorme grupo de gaivotas, bem juntinhas. Estarão já a prever a chegada das ondas de quinta-feira?? A chuva de sexta?


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

actual: *12.9ºC
*
daqui nada vou para Lisboa, portanto já não vou puder acompanhar a minima durante a noite, agora só na sexta


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2014 às 17:40)

Minima nos *8,5ºC *e máxima nos* 16,9ºC*! 
Céu limpo e com um azul tímido


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

O poente revelou nuvens baixas no horizonte e algumas nuvens altas muito longe, mais de duas centenas de quilómetros, as primeiras típicas de situação de anticiclone, as segundas associadas a perturbação que ainda está na zona da Madeira.


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Dez 2014 às 17:49)

Boas
Temperatura:* 12.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 64%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## joao nunes (8 Dez 2014 às 18:28)

sigo com 12,9ºC 64%


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2014 às 19:46)

*9.7ºC* estagnados com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joao nunes (8 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

12,5ºC com vento desce muito devagar......


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 20:03)

vou para Lisboa agora, a minha estação já marca *9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

Mínima de *1,3ºC* no dia 7, batendo a mínima anual de Fevereiro.
Na região do Couço apanhei 5,5ºC por volta das 19h há pouco, com um brutal acidente...


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

Geiras disse:


> Mínima de *1,3ºC* no dia 7, batendo a mínima anual de Fevereiro.
> Na região do Couço apanhei 5,5ºC por volta das 19h há pouco, com um brutal acidente...


"acidente"?  de viação?


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

StormRic disse:


> "acidente"?  de viação?


Sim, estava um grande aparato de ambulâncias e bombeiros :/


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

Crepúsculo com raios crepusculares muito distantes, provêm possivelmente das nuvens a norte da perturbação perto da Madeira:


----------



## Garcia (8 Dez 2014 às 21:39)

quero deixar umas fotos de hoje, embora não tenha ficado muito satisfeito com o resultado..  é o que faz ser à pressa e não preparar bem as coisas..  só no fim de tirar as fotos é que reparei que até a objectiv estava suja/embaciada.. 
















a que mais gostei até foi mesmo esta..


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

De volta à fornalha..*11,3ºC* e vento moderado.
Ao menos valeu a pena a ida a zona oeste, sempre deu para presenciar temperaturas de 1ºC/2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 22:03)

agora já em Lisboa, está algum vento, a temperatura não tem nada a ver, está bem mais quente que em Coruche, eu apostaria nuns 12/13ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

11,7 graus por aqui e vento fraco.. 
O céu esteve sempre limpo durante todo o dia, mas na altura do poente apareceram muitas nuvens escuras e já mal se via o azul! 
A partir de amanha e até ao fds vou reportar a partir do Gerês


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 04:37)

Garcia disse:


> quero deixar umas fotos de hoje, embora não tenha ficado muito satisfeito com o resultado..  é o que faz ser à pressa e não preparar bem as coisas..  só no fim de tirar as fotos é que reparei que até a objectiv estava suja/embaciada..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ficaram bonitas (mal se nota o embaciado, parece neblina ). Boas composições, a minha preferida é a segunda, a vertical: tem tudo com um ambiente bucólico acolhedor, desde o primeiro plano com noção de distância e proximidade conferida pelo desfocado, o mistério de um pequeno vale semi-oculto com sabor a lugar tradicional onde se inclui o casal e o moinho, um mar e um céu pacíficos culminados por um poente de fulgor também ele apaziguado. Acresce a distribuição dos elementos em terços, o campo em primeiro plano no terço inferior, o vale com o mar e as nuvens sombrias, que por si só é uma composição dentro da principal, no segundo terço, e o céu iluminado no terço superior.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 04:40)

celsomartins84 disse:


> 11,7 graus por aqui e vento fraco..
> O céu esteve sempre limpo durante todo o dia, mas na altura do poente apareceram muitas nuvens escuras e já mal se via o azul!
> A partir de amanha e até ao fds vou reportar a partir do Gerês



Ah malandro!  o "castigo" é encheres aqui o fórum de fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 08:35)

*10,4ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Rajadas de *50 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 08:48)

Temperaturas minimas de ontem.

Boa minima em Dunas de Mira, -2,4ºC. 
Curioso que as estações do IPMA da zona oeste mais próximas de mim, tiveram valores bem distantes do meu registo(0,5ºC). Claro que é preciso dizer que a estação de Dois Portos,Torres Vedras está instalada a meio da vertente, e não no fundo de vale do rio Sizandro.


----------



## Thomar (9 Dez 2014 às 09:49)

Bom dia. 
Noite menos fria que as duas noites anteriores. 
Temperatura mínima de *+5,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2014 às 10:21)

Mínima de 10,8ºC, neste momento 12,6ºC. A mínima de amanhã vai ser quanto ? 12ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 10:27)

Que vendaval gelido na rua...já houve rajada de 66 km/h, o vento atingiu um pico máximo de 47 km/h.


----------



## Garcia (9 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

StormRic disse:


> Ficaram bonitas (mal se nota o embaciado, parece neblina ). Boas composições, a minha preferida é a segunda, a vertical: tem tudo com um ambiente bucólico acolhedor, desde o primeiro plano com noção de distância e proximidade conferida pelo desfocado, o mistério de um pequeno vale semi-oculto com sabor a lugar tradicional onde se inclui o casal e o moinho, um mar e um céu pacíficos culminados por um poente de fulgor também ele apaziguado. Acresce a distribuição dos elementos em terços, o campo em primeiro plano no terço inferior, o vale com o mar e as nuvens sombrias, que por si só é uma composição dentro da principal, no segundo terço, e o céu iluminado no terço superior.



Obrigado!!
Realmente... ainda tenho uns bons passos a dar em fotografia...  a discrição que fazes à foto, faz realmente jus àquilo que dizes em relação ao local, mas penso que esse pensamento supostamente, deveria ter sido eu que ao procurar o local, visualizasse para poder transmitir na foto.. Ao invés disso apenas achei bonito a paisagem, mas realmente tem lá os "ingredientes" para poder fazer uma leitura da foto.. 

Realmente foi pena ter sido tirada com um ISO 800, e ser um recorte da foto original que é maior.. 

Quando for oportuno, voltarei lá para tentar explorar mais o local..


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2014 às 12:14)

Já vai nos 16ºC!


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 13:43)

Garcia disse:


> Realmente... ainda tenho uns bons passos a dar em fotografia...  a discrição que fazes à foto, faz realmente jus àquilo que dizes em relação ao local, mas penso que esse pensamento supostamente, deveria ter sido eu que ao procurar o local, visualizasse para poder transmitir na foto.. Ao invés disso apenas achei bonito a paisagem, mas realmente tem lá os "ingredientes" para poder fazer uma leitura da foto..



O bom fotógrafo já não pensa na maior parte dos casos porque é que está a enquadrar de uma forma ou doutra, é uma intuição, podes não te lembrar de ter pensado mas "pensaste" ou sentiste! Aliás estás a dizê-lo com o "apenas achei bonito a paisagem".


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que vendaval gelido na rua...já houve rajada de 66 km/h, o vento atingiu um pico máximo de 47 km/h.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Já vai nos 16ºC!



 tempo interessante, portanto. Eu neste momento, como ainda não provei do vento, tenho 25º na varanda, acho que está "verão"! Um céu com cirrus e cirrostratus, em certas partes com aspecto esbranquiçado, neblina no horizonte a diminuir a visibildade e vento que intermitentemente vai do fraco ao moderado com rajadas de noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 13:54)

StormRic disse:


> tempo interessante, portanto.



Mais ou menos, isto está desagradavel, sopra agora a 45 km/h.
A media do dia ( nestas quase 14 horas), segue nos 30 km/h.


----------



## Candy (9 Dez 2014 às 14:03)

Quem é que mandou vir este vento todo?  
Vendaval do raio...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 14:04)

Candy disse:


> Quem é que mandou vir este vento todo?
> Vendaval do raio...



O IPMA da-se mal com a previsão do vento, enfim já estou habituado.


----------



## Candy (9 Dez 2014 às 14:07)

Pelo menos para Peniche dá-se muito mal.
Este microclima é lixado.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2014 às 15:25)

Mínima de* 7.7ºC*.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2014 às 15:26)

Inversão a ser interrompida no momento em que o vento muda de Sul para Noroeste


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

Boas
Temperatura: *13.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *63%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

Por aqui tem sido um vendaval gelado desde manha cedo, abrandou um pouco agora.


----------



## joao nunes (9 Dez 2014 às 17:35)

sigo com 13,3ºC 65%


----------



## Garcia (9 Dez 2014 às 18:35)

arredores Lourinhã 13ºC...

hoje:

vista SW...





vista NW...


----------



## nelson972 (9 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

Mínima de hoje  1,1° . Actual 4,6°.
Céu limpo, alguma névoa nos topos da serra ao redor.

Foto de ontem , mas situação semelhante a hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

*11,2ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## joao nunes (9 Dez 2014 às 19:39)

12,2ºC 66%


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

Rajada de 56,3 km/h e bastante vento gélido o dia todo, dá a sensação de estar 8ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais rapidamente. *8.6ºC* actuais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2014 às 20:10)

Não sei o que há de tão interessante com a região de Lisboa para ser das únicas regiões do pais com minimas a rondar os 10ºC


----------



## joao nunes (9 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

esta a baixar muito devagar 
12.0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.0ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *71%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2014 às 22:05)

Estas previsões do IPMA em relação ao vento metem piada, "vento fraco" para hoje...viu-se


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2014 às 22:26)

Eu não sei qual é a crise por o IPMA não ter previsto o vento, eu já cheguei a ter ventos de quase 70 km/h fora do previsto, não me indigna, antes pelo contrário, sei que são fenómenos muitas vezes locais de muita difícil previsão, então em épocas anticiclonicas é uma fartura. Eu fico já contente por simples facto de tal instituto ainda existir, apesar de agora maioritariamente falar de peixe, mas isso são outras questões. Para mim eles são heróis, transformam poucos recursos em boa prestação.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 22:38)

*10,5ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## Candy (9 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

Fim de tarde com muito vento. Nem a máquina levei, mas não resisti a usar a cam do telemóvel.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2014 às 23:21)

Boa noite

*3,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco

Máxima: *12,3ºC*
Mínima: *0,6ºC*


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2014 às 01:24)

Surpreendentemente, após um dia bastante ventoso, as folhas das árvores nem mexem! 

Sigo com 11,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2014 às 03:14)

Temperatura estável, nos 9,4ºC com 83% de humidade. 1031 hPa de pressão.

Ontem, máxima de *13,6ºC*.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Dez 2014 às 09:22)

Mínimas desta madrugada:
Baixa da Banheira (Moita) *2.8ºC*
Lagoinha (Palmela) *2.5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 09:24)

Bom dia! Madrugada fresca, temperatura mínima* +4,6ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2014 às 09:24)

Mínima de* 4.7ºC*.

Neste momento *6.9ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Dez 2014 às 09:43)

Boas
Temperatura: *9.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 84%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 10:12)

Boas

Minima:* 9,6ºC*
Actual: *11,9ºC*

Vento moderado a forte, não abranda.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2014 às 12:16)

Boas 

Mínima de *-0,3ºC *
Temperatura actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

*14,4ºC *
Vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

Boas tardes

Céu sempre com cirrus e cirrostratus durante todo o dia, tornando-se mais espessos junto ao horizonte. Ao poente reforçam-se as bandas de cirrostratus e os rastos de condensação de aviões (contrails).
Vento fraco, de norte. Temperatura agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

*11,1ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## joao nunes (10 Dez 2014 às 18:00)

12,7ºC 
vento fraco


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 18:22)

Por aqui (Cabanas), não está muito frio, estão *+10,2ºC*.
Para esta madrugada que se avizinha, e segundo as previsões do IPMA e a minha experiência/registos,
deverei ter aqui uma mínima entre os *+5ºC* e os *+6ºC*.


----------



## joao nunes (10 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

12,3º C


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2014 às 18:38)

Boas

Mínima de 7,7ºC
Máxima de 15,6ºC

Rajada máxima 21km/h

Agora sigo com 12,3ºC, 79%Hr, 1032,1hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 18:41)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui (Cabanas), não está muito frio, estão *+10,2ºC*.
> Para esta madrugada que se avizinha, e segundo as previsões do IPMA e a minha experiência/registos,
> deverei ter aqui uma mínima entre os *+5ºC* e os *+6ºC*.



Boas  Thomar,

No outro dia reparei que aí perto surgiu uma estação netatmo.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOLOURE2

Parecem cogumelos, aqui aparecerem 3 nas redondezas.
Debitam pouca informação.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Boa tarde.
Cova da piedade e Almada com 12,7ºC.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

O IPMA está a prever uma mínima de 4ºC para Almada, na madrugada de 6ª feira........será?


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2014 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Céu sempre com cirrus e cirrostratus durante todo o dia, tornando-se mais espessos junto ao horizonte. Ao poente reforçam-se as bandas de cirrostratus e os rastos de condensação de aviões (contrails).
> Vento fraco, de norte. Temperatura agradável.


Por Évora foi igual e lamentei tanto não ter uma máquina fotográfica a essa hora


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 19:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas  Thomar,
> 
> No outro dia reparei que aí perto surgiu uma estação netatmo.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOLOURE2
> ...



Desculpem-me o meio_ off-topic_, mas eu também já reparei que entraram uma série de estações em funcionamento no país inteiro no último mês, 
as estações que aparecem no _Wunderground_ com o tracejado. 
Mas como é que se consegue indentificar que são estações *netnamo*?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 19:12)

Thomar disse:


> Desculpem-me o meio_ off-topic_, mas eu também já reparei que entraram uma série de estações em funcionamento no país inteiro no último mês,
> as estações que aparecem no _Wunderground_ com o tracejado.
> Mas como é que se consegue indentificar que são estações *netnamo*?



É verdade, olha,  quando estás na pagina da estação, clicas no *About this PWS**, *que está no canto superior esquerdo.
Estas estações não medem o vento, possivel sinal que é uma estação netnatmo é o tal tracejado á volta do valor de temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Um aspecto das inacreditáveis cores do poente de hoje, não durou mais que quinze minutos.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> É verdade, olha,  quando estás na pagina da estação, clicas no *About this PWS**, *que está no canto superior esquerdo.
> Estas estações não medem o vento, possivel sinal que é uma estação netnamo é o tal tracejado á volta do valor de temperatura.



Obrigado, *jonas_87!* 
Neste momento, os meus dois sensores marcam o mesmo, uma temperatura de *+9,6ºC*!


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

StormRic disse:


> Um aspecto das inacreditáveis cores do poente de hoje, não durou mais que quinze minutos.



Foto brutal *StromRic *, como sempre! 
Também reparei nas cores bem vermelhas do entardecer por aqui.
Já começo a ficar cansado   de elogiar as tuas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

Thomar disse:


> Foto brutal *StromRic *, como sempre!
> Também reparei nas cores bem vermelhas do entardecer por aqui.
> Já começo a ficar cansado   de elogiar as tuas fotos!



Obrigado! Fico sempre muito contente por poder partilhar aqui com todos no fórum tudo o que de mais interessante e bonito vou observando e, reciprocamente, gosto imenso de ver as partilhas de todos. Sinceramente, acho que umas das maiores maravilhas que a Terra tem, senão mesmo a maior, é a atmosfera e tudo o que se lhe refere, e que sortudos somos como espécie de poder tirar tanto prazer  simplesmente da sua observação.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

O stormRic arrisca-se a avariar o sistema de likes aqui do forum 
Grande foto!
___________

*10,8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 19:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> O stormRic arrisca-se a avariar o sistema de likes aqui do forum
> Grande foto!
> ___________
> 
> *10,8ºC*


Nem mais!   Temos de o proibir   de por aqui fotos excelentes  todos os dias!  
 Por agora *+9,3ºC!*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2014 às 20:37)

Amadora sempre a surpreender! Máxima de *18,5ºC*  Às 15h se estivessem ao sol durante muito tempo até de manga curta se estava bem! O vento durante a manhã fez parecer que o frio ia permanecer o que não aconteceu! 

Céu "desfocado" por cirrus de todos os tamanhos e feitios! 
Pressão chegou aos 1033 hPa!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Amadora sempre a surpreender! Máxima de *18,5ºC*  Às 15h se estivessem ao sol durante muito tempo até de manga curta se estava bem!



É verdade, e não foi só a Amadora, porque aqui em Carcavelos estava mesmo agradável e o sol foi mesmo quente (26º na varanda, o termómetro está à sombra mas a varanda faz um nicho que é um autêntico forno).


----------



## joao nunes (10 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

11,7ºC


----------



## Rachie (10 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> Um aspecto das inacreditáveis cores do poente de hoje, não durou mais que quinze minutos.


BOA!!! Vi este cenario lindo quando ia a entrar no barco. Claro que com o telemóvel nao ficou nada de jeito. Mas tinha uma esperança secreta que tivesses fotografado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

Rachie disse:


> BOA!!! Vi este cenario lindo quando ia a entrar no barco. Claro que com o telemóvel nao ficou nada de jeito. Mas tinha uma esperança secreta que tivesses fotografado.



Ficou com certeza, partilha mesmo assim, gostava de ver qual era a visão desde Lisboa/Cacilhas!


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *77%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## Rachie (10 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> Ficou com certeza, partilha mesmo assim, gostava de ver qual era a visão desde Lisboa/Cacilhas!


Ficou uma mancha preta. Devo ter desviado o telemóvel antes de tempo. O barco estava quase a sair. Mas ia ficar uma luz amarela. Nao estava a apanhar o vermelho.

Mas fica aqui uma tentativa de por do sol de ha uns dias atrás para teres uma ideia da vista 


<a href='http://i.imgur.com/U4ldWJR' title=''><img src='http://i.imgur.com/U4ldWJR.jpg' alt='' title='Hosted by imgur.com' /></a>


EDIT: isto de usar só o telemóvel nao está a correr bem


----------



## Garcia (10 Dez 2014 às 21:29)

Foto espectacular StormRic... 

Realmente hoje o Poente foi uma coisa "diferente"... 

Nos meus registos, hoje fiquei com pena de não ter uma objectiva com maior abertura para algumas fotos..

Hoje fui até à "malhada" (não sei se é o termo correcto, mas é como se diz por aqui ) da Praia de Porto Dinheiro... Quando cheguei...






depois pensei que provavelmente já não fosse dar mais nada de especial em termos de cor, mas enganei-me.. 






vista para Norte.. lá bem ao fundo ainda se consegue ver Peniche... O reflexo que as nuvens fizeram nesta altura, aumentou subitamente a claridade por instantes...






Penso que nunca tinha visto o mar com esta cor tão acentuada...


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 21:34)

Fotos muito boas *Garcia*. Cores fabulosas.


----------



## Rachie (10 Dez 2014 às 21:39)

Garcia disse:


> Penso que nunca tinha visto o mar com esta cor tão acentuada...



é só fotografos artistas no fórum  gosto particularmente desta.

No sábado comprei uma Canon à seria (só tinha uma compacta). Agora é treinar muito para conseguir algo com pelo menos metade da vossa qualidade


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

Garcia disse:


> Foto espectacular StormRic...
> 
> Realmente hoje o Poente foi uma coisa "diferente"...
> 
> ...



Fabulosas!! Que vista, local estupendo para ver as ondas amanhã, mas com cuidado que elas vão ser imprevisíveis.
As cores ficaram lindas, gosto do efeito da longa exposição na água também.
E foi isso mesmo que eu também pensei, que já não iria ser mais colorido, mas então aquilo explodiu com uma cor espectacular.
"Malhada"  deve ser das rochas aborregadas embora o termo seja normalmente usado para as grandes pedras roladas pelas ondas, as "malhas". Nesse local também me parece haver malhas grandes.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Rachie disse:


> é só fotografos artistas no fórum  gosto particularmente desta.
> 
> No sábado comprei uma Canon à seria (só tinha uma compacta). Agora é treinar muito para conseguir algo com pelo menos metade da vossa qualidade


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 21:59)

A estação de Alvega(e respectivas potentes inversões)  voltou ao activo, espero que para sempre.
Às 21:00 ia nos 3,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:06)

As nuvens altas iam para nordeste, as baixas, que fazem aquela barra junto ao oceano, iam para sul. Estranho cruzamento de ventos este, especialmente pelas nuvens altas. Aliás na animação de satélite pode ainda ver-se bem como as nuvens altas constituem uma formação curiosa com movimento inesperado. http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true







sempre me fascinou o triplo horizonte de Cascais, a linha do oceano, do cordão de nuvens baixas e a "skyline" urbana.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Temperatura actual: *7.5ºC*.


----------



## Garcia (10 Dez 2014 às 22:30)

Thomar disse:


> Fotos muito boas *Garcia*. Cores fabulosas.



Obrigado.. 



Rachie disse:


> é só fotografos artistas no fórum  gosto particularmente desta.
> 
> No sábado comprei uma Canon à seria (só tinha uma compacta). Agora é treinar muito para conseguir algo com pelo menos metade da vossa qualidade



Obrigado..
Eu também andei e ainda tenho a minha compacta, mas só comprei, neste caso também uma Canon, à cerca de 6 meses...


StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas!! Que vista, local estupendo para ver as ondas amanhã, mas com cuidado que elas vão ser imprevisíveis.
> As cores ficaram lindas, gosto do efeito da longa exposição na água também.
> E foi isso mesmo que eu também pensei, que já não iria ser mais colorido, mas então aquilo explodiu com uma cor espectacular.
> "Malhada"  deve ser das rochas aborregadas embora o termo seja normalmente usado para as grandes pedras roladas pelas ondas, as "malhas". Nesse local também me parece haver malhas grandes.



Obrigado pela explicação.. 
Existe sim "malhas" dessas por lá.. agora que explicas isso, até é engraçado que lá faz um vale onde existem a maioria dessas pedras roladas... parece que o mar andou a jogar bowlling e ninguém recolheu as bolas..

Estas duas fotos foram tiradas em Junho e mostram esse vale, ou parte dele.. foram das primeiras com a Canon..


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

A temperatura de Peniche (Cabo Carvoeiro) é um escândalo! (megafone)


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:39)

Garcia disse:


> Obrigado..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos e é exactamente essa a ideia, o mar joga com essas pedras para cima e para baixo ao longo desse canal/pequeno desfiladeiro. Não são no entanto das malhas mais trabalhadas porque possivelmente o local é bastante aberto e pouco pronunciado na inclinação e na "armadilha" para as malhas, as diferentes direcções de ondulação acabam por fazer as malhas escapar do sítio.


----------



## Garcia (10 Dez 2014 às 22:40)

O meu Auriol marca 12.3ºC lá fora..  bate certo com a estação do aeródromo de Santa Cruz..


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2014 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> As nuvens altas iam para nordeste, as baixas, que fazem aquela barra junto ao oceano, iam para sul. Estranho cruzamento de ventos este, especialmente pelas nuvens altas. Aliás na animação de satélite pode ainda ver-se bem como as nuvens altas constituem uma formação curiosa com movimento inesperado. http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true



Como está modelado, por ex. sondagem GFS para as 18z, observa o perfil vertical do vento à direita, e também atmosfera saturada/húmida acima dos 300hPa, sinal de muita nuvem alta.





https://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php

Para perceber porquê, é brincar um bocado com as animações em diferentes níveis da atmosfera.
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Por hoje, despeço-me com *+ 8,2ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:54)

Vince disse:


> Como está modelado, exemplo, sondagem GFS para as 18z, observa o perfil vertical do vento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfeita correspondência com o observado realmente. Aliás o próprio conjunto de nuvens altas não era coeso, como se percebe pela torção do vento e aumento da velocidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

*11,5ºC*
Vento moderado (Qualquer dia coloco esta informação na assinatura)
____

Extremos térmicos: *9,6ºC* / *14,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento moderado (Qualquer dia coloco esta informação na assinatura)




é como eu aqui dizer que a temperatura está agradável... (especialmente na varanda )
a propósito: 14º


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> é como eu aqui dizer que a temperatura está agradável... _*(especialmente na varanda )
> a propósito: 14º*_



Que escândalo essa temperatura...  
Parece a temperatura por aqui ás 15H/16H...


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

Estava eu numa varanda a iniciar-me na técnica do time-lapse com uma máquina e eis que noutra vejo isto e peguei noutra , cenário enfim, alias foi a minha mãe que me chamou a atenção,


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Um aspecto das inacreditáveis cores do poente de hoje, não durou mais que quinze minutos.


 autchhh... que brutalidade de beleza nessa foto!... enfim... StormRic no seu melhor e a mãe natureza sempre surpreendente.


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2014 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> A temperatura de Peniche (Cabo Carvoeiro) é um escândalo! (megafone)


A minha estação marca agora 14,6ºC. 
Daqui a pouco vai  baixar de certeza. 
O vento vai soprando moderado com algumas rajadas de maior intensidade.


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2014 às 01:02)

StormRic,  eu não tive hipótese de ver, mas por cá são muitos os que diariamente ousam apreciar estas maravilhas!
Então aqui fica...
Fotos de Francisco Santos.
Crepúsculo Náutico no Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (11 Dez 2014 às 01:45)

Boa noite!
Noite fria, mas não tão fria como estes dias anteriores passados no interior norte! 

Dados actuais (Mafra - 01:31)

T= *9,9ºC*
Humidade 98%
Cobertura de nuvens: 37%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0
Precipitação (mm/24h) = < 1

Visibilidade de 7 km
Índice de UV = baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= W - 8,8 km/h (Rajadas de 10,2 km/h)
PA= 1032 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:* Para o Litoral - *Alerta Laranja:*
Ondas de Noroeste com 5 a 6 metros de altura significativa, podendo a altura máxima atingir os 10 metros.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h45
Pôr do Sol: 17h15

Lua: idade de 18.8 dias e luminosidade de 80,5%.
Quarto Minguante: *4 noites* (14 Dez - 12:51)
Próxima Lua Nova:* 11 noites *(22 Dez - 01:36)
Quarto Crescente:* 17 noites* (28 Dez - 18:31)
Próxima Lua Cheia: *25 noites* (5 Jan - 04:53)
*
Solstício de Inverno:* 21 Dez - 23:03 (UTC)


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2014 às 04:50)

Actual 13,4ºC 
 
E vento... é com cada rajada!...


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Dez 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Amanheceu com uma neblina/nevoeiro a pairar sobre o Marquês. Agora está a ficar sol, pouco vento e já estão 7º.


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2014 às 10:12)

Bom dia. Mínima algo elevada* +6,9ºC.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2014 às 11:36)

Saí ontem ao início da manhã de Moscavide, na margem norte, com cerca de 11 ºC, em direcção ao Montijo. Ao chegar à margem sul, o cenário de arrefecimento era este, com arrefecimento gradual até à última foto.






Um pouco mais à frente.







À chegada à BA6 (área do Samouco).







Uma diferença abismal.


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Dez 2014 às 12:34)

Mínima na Baixa da Banheira (Moita) : *3,2ºC*.

*Off topic:* Parece que o radar do IPMA (Coruche) foi à vida, pelo menos desde ontem (17h) que deixou de enviar informações.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2014 às 12:40)

Mínima de 8,6 ºC por Moscavide.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2014 às 12:41)

Boas

Mínima de 8,4ºC

Agora estão 13.2ºC mas um frio terrível a sombra fruto se calhar da humidade alta 71%Hr


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

Ainda acerca do fantástico poente de ontem.
Merecem ser vistas.
Fotos de João Rosado
Ontem "num local diferente mais própriamente no Alto da Vela com vista para o Bairro do Visconde (ao lado do Forte de Peniche) as cores diferentes que a mãe natureza nos deu."

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10202180085663715&id=1836303293


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Dez 2014 às 17:13)

Temperatura mínima de *5.7C*.

Hoje as mínimas vão ser interessantes ! De momento céu geralmente limpo e parece que se está a formar neblina.


----------



## nelson972 (11 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

Mínima de hoje -0,5°. Actual 7,6°


----------



## overcast (11 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Hoje na Boca do Inferno e Guincho.
Quanto ao vídeo, vale a pena ver até ao fim(em fullscreen HD), até porque no fim ia levando uma molha.
O turista do lado direito levou com a água toda em cima logo na primeira onda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Hoje por aqui foi mais um dia bem geladinho, apesar de o sol, pelo menos durante a tarde ainda aquece um bocado.
Por volta das 7 da manha estava um nevoeiro cerrado, mas em menos de uma hora se dissipou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Bom... por hoje já chega de trabalho... hora de enfrentar o "frio" da rua rumo a casa...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Dez 2014 às 19:27)

Temperatura actual:* 7.6ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

Amadora chegou outra vez aos 18ºC! Quando o sol se pôs o frio voltou e baixou logo para os 12ºC 
Sensação de frio que até custa a respirar


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

Boas,

T.máxima: *13,7ºC*
T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (11 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

sigo com 10,7º C


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:59)

overcast disse:


> Hoje na Boca do Inferno e Guincho.
> Quanto ao vídeo, vale a pena ver até ao fim(em fullscreen HD), até porque no fim ia levando uma molha.
> O turista do lado direito levou com a água toda em cima logo na primeira onda.



Belos registos, ainda bem que partilhaste por aqui, sempre dá para confirmar que o mar andou bem agitado.
Infelizmente não tive oportunidade de ir ver o mar, nem no beachcam, obrigado pela partilha Overcast!


----------



## overcast (11 Dez 2014 às 20:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belos registos, ainda bem que partilhaste por aqui, sempre dá para confirmar que o mar andou bem agitado.
> Infelizmente não tive oportunidade de ir ver o mar, nem no beachcam, obrigado pela partilha Overcast!



Obrigado. 
É verdade, apresentava uma agitação maior que eu esperava, com algumas ondas(raras) significativamente mais altas que as outras.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Temperatura actual: *6.9*ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (11 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Boas
Temperatura: *9.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *84%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1027 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

overcast disse:


> Hoje na Boca do Inferno e Guincho.
> Quanto ao vídeo, vale a pena ver até ao fim(em fullscreen HD), até porque no fim ia levando uma molha.
> O turista do lado direito levou com a água toda em cima logo na primeira onda.



Boas imagens! E o vídeo está bem animado, a Boca do Inferno é sempre um grande divertimento, bem apanhadas as "bombas"!

Eu preferi ir para onde pudesse ver as ondas rebentar em mar aberto, portanto, para norte do Cabo da Roca, Pedra do Cavalo. Ainda pensei em Alvidrar mas o Cavalo dá-nos como nenhum outro local a sensação de estar ali mesmo ao pé delas.
Em geral foi , como sempre, fascinante, mas em altura já vimos, claro, muito maiores. Nos sets de 5m de vez em quando vinham duas ou três que nos faziam reconsiderar o local em que estávamos, mas a Pedra do Cavalo é um dos locais mais seguros que conheço. Vídeos e fotos vão chover...


----------



## Garcia (11 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

StormRic disse:


> Boas imagens! E o vídeo está bem animado, a Boca do Inferno é sempre um grande divertimento, bem apanhadas as "bombas"!
> 
> Eu preferi ir para onde pudesse ver as ondas rebentar em mar aberto, portanto, para norte do Cabo da Roca, Pedra do Cavalo. Ainda pensei em Alvidrar mas o Cavalo dá-nos como nenhum outro local a sensação de estar ali mesmo ao pé delas.
> Em geral foi , como sempre, fascinante, mas em altura já vimos, claro, muito maiores. Nos sets de 5m de vez em quando vinham duas ou três que nos faziam reconsiderar o local em que estávamos, mas a Pedra do Cavalo é um dos locais mais seguros que conheço. Vídeos e fotos vão chover...



É melhor abrir um tópico... 

Por aqui sigo com 13.7ºC..


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Mínima na Baixa da Banheira (Moita) : *3,2ºC*.
> 
> *Off topic:* Parece que o radar do IPMA (Coruche) foi à vida, pelo menos desde ontem (17h) que deixou de enviar informações.



 Logo agora que vem chuva amanhã, situação bem interessante, Coruche "congelou" o radar, é o que dá ser um pólo do frio...
Esperemos que recupere depressa. Também não consigo ver o resumo diário das observações de superfície.
Entretanto a pressão já iniciou a sua queda a par das temperaturas.
Ia pôr aqui imagens mas o Imgur também resolveu fazer greve temporária.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2014 às 21:40)

StormRic disse:


> Logo agora que vem chuva amanhã, situação bem interessante, Coruche "congelou" o radar, é o que dá ser um pólo do frio...
> Esperemos que recupere depressa. Também não consigo ver o resumo diário das observações de superfície.
> Entretanto a pressão já iniciou a sua queda a par das temperaturas.
> Ia pôr aqui imagens mas o Imgur também resolveu fazer greve temporária.




Off-Topic: O IPMA podia era disponibilizar agora o novo radar, cá para mim ainda não é este mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

*10,2ºC*

Interessante o valor de HR, cerca de *98% HR*.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 22:12)

Off-topic mas muito interessante:

No dia 22 de Setembro, quando houve as inundações em Lisboa e foi avistada a funnel cloud sobre Monsanto, uma tromba de água foi vista e fotografada no Cabo da Roca a sugar a água. Convidei a autora das fotos, a Sra.Patrícia que trabalha no posto de turismo do Cabo da Roca a mostrar aqui as fotos que realizou e que eu já vi. Convidei-a também a fazer um registo no fórum pois tem mais fotos e está sempre a par de situações que ocorrem naquela zona. Foi o Sr.Pombo, agente de segurança do posto, quem alertou para o avistamento da tromba. Mais ainda, relataram que no dia do avistamento de uma tromba na Lourinhã, essa tromba foi depois vista a passar ao largo do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

O vale do Sorraia anda cá com umas inversões. 
Às 21:00 Coruche seguia nos *2,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

A imagem de satélite está espantosa, mostra a formação do vale depressionário pela massa de ar frio que tem uma configuração alongada e parece preparar-se para varrer tudo para sul numa rotação em torno do núcleo em ciclogénese sobre as ilhas britânicas. Gostava de pôr aqui imagens mas o Imgur está em "overload".
edit: já funciona


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2014 às 23:07)

Inversão brutal por aqui hoje, estão 6,0ºC junto ao solo por aqui!


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

Temperatura actual: *5.6ºC*.

Vai ficando nevoeiro e está tudo bem molhado lá fora devido à elevada humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2014 às 23:37)

Por Belas estão 6ºC, vão entrar nuvens nas próximas horas além do nevoeiro que se tem estado a adensar.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Boas!

Aqui pelas lezírias registo *4.5ºC* com nevoeiro alto, se não entrar nebulosidade durante a madrugada acho que posso chegar aos negativos.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

Aí por esses lados por estas alturas é normal acordar com os vidros do carro cobertos de gelo! Daqui a pouco mais de uma semana já me vou relembrar o que isso é!


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Aí por esses lados por estas alturas é normal acordar com os vidros do carro cobertos de gelo! Daqui a pouco mais de uma semana já me vou relembrar o que isso é!



Esta semana tem sido quase todos os dias, mínimas em volta de 1º/2ºC com bastante geada, mas derrete muito cedo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2014 às 00:21)

Só é mais chato se tiveres de pegar no carro! Mas nada que uns copitos de água fria não resolvam!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Dez 2014 às 00:52)

Bom arrefecimento por aqui também! Neste momento *8,4ºC *e muita humidade. Até a estrada começa a ficar ligeiramente molhada...
O vento é nulo desde o início da noite! Promete boa inversão


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 03:08)

Aqui o meu cantinho sempre em altas!
Até mesmo quando mais é menos... lol...


----------



## Rachie (12 Dez 2014 às 07:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Aí por esses lados por estas alturas é normal acordar com os vidros do carro cobertos de gelo! Daqui a pouco mais de uma semana já me vou relembrar o que isso é!


Em Pegoes onde os meus pais moram também acontece. Tenho uma certa nostalgia  o inverno na cidade é diferente

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado e muito frio. A estação do ipma diz que estão 5 graus.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 07:25)

Os contrastes do litoral numa madrugada fria:








Em Carcavelos neste momento está nevoeiro cerrado na costa. O mar já se faz ouvir menos. Ouvem-se sim as roncas dos navios e do aviso da barra.

Ontem a ondulação era bonita mas pacífica:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 07:43)

Boas,
Finalmente uma minima de jeito por estas bandas, *5,9ºC*.
T.actual: *7,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 07:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Finalmente uma minima de jeito por estas bandas, *5,9ºC*.
> T.actual: *7,1ºC*



9º na varanda! 
Nevoeiro cerrado na costa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2014 às 08:27)

Bons dias.

Mínima de *5,1ºC*.

Estou com 7,2ºC e nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade <200m.


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia! Mínima de *+4,8ºC.*
Agora muito nevoeiro e temperatura de* +5,8ºC*. Está bem fresquinho.


----------



## Portugal Storms (12 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia, no caminho entre a Moita e Palmela o termómetro assinalava *5,3ºC* (9h30m)  e o cenário era este.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Mínima de *2.5ºC*.

Nevoeiro cerrado durante toda a madrugada e manhã, mantendo-se ainda. *5.2ºC* actuais.


----------



## Firefigther (12 Dez 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia frio muito frio por aqui. Nevoeiro e temperatura 5,7º Humidade 97 %


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

Mínima de 6,4ºC, contava que fosse bem mais neste momento uns belos 8,3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2014 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Cascais também está fresco... o termómetro da farmacia marca 12ºC, mas a sensação é bem menor.


----------



## jorge1990 (12 Dez 2014 às 11:55)

Boas
Temperatura: *9.5ºC*
Humidade: *90%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1022 hPa*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2014 às 12:36)

*6,5ºC de minima*, até agora a mais baixa do mês! 

Ontem a Amadora ficou-se pela localidade mais quentes com uns estrondosos *19,1ºC* completamente ao contrário de hoje que se encontra rodeada de nevoeiro intenso e mal chega aos *8ºC!* Não estava à espera de tanto frio!

Aqui por Belas não há quase nevoeiro e os chuviscos devem começar a aparecer no radar do IPMA (o de coruche já descongelou)


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2014 às 12:49)

Boas

Mínima de 5,2ºC

Manha marcada pelo denso nevoeiro e tempo muito frio!!

Neste momento estão ainda apenas 8,6ºC com céu encoberto o vento é nulo e a humidade de 96%


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante fresco, *11,5ºC*


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 13:43)

Já temos radar de Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Hoje por aqui as 7:30 da manha estavam 2ºC, agora faltando 10 minutos para as 14 horas, estão uns 10.5ºC.
Dia marcado tambem por nevoeiro cerrado, que ainda nao se foi embora, visibilidade inferior a 250 metros. 
Para mim pareceu-me o dia mais frio deste Outono, já tenho a lareira a afugentar o frio.


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2014 às 14:28)

Por aqui agora um calor estranho... cerca de 9º na região Oeste imediações de Cadaval... mas o vento corta tudo o que encontra pela frente...


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 15:00)

a minha estação Auriol, marca 12.5ºC.. 

(arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 15:18)

Já chove por cá. Muito fininha e leve. Parece borriceira e está a engrossar. Chão bem molhado. Anda tudo com chapéus de chuva. 
O dia está cinzento. Parece quase noite.
Vento fraco.
13,5ºC.

Edit: o vento está a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2014 às 15:30)

O nevoeiro persistiu até depois do meio-dia aqui.

Entretanto levantou, mas o céu manteve-se cinzento.
Ainda não choveu, pouco falta. Mas também não há vento.

Gago Coutinho com *7,1ºC* às 14h, depois de uma manhã inteira na casa dos 5ºC.


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 15:49)

vai "borrifando" por aqui..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2014 às 15:49)

Parece que há ou houve problemas no Aeroporto da Portela.
Tenho um amigo meu "piurso" a caminho do Porto para embarcar para Bruxelas uma vez que o avião foi desviado de Lisboa para o Porto devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

ja "borrifou" em Lisboa, nem o chao molhou


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Candy disse:


> Já temos radar de Coruche



Parece que o arranjo não ficou bem, aparece agora um "facho" parasita na direcção 305º:






Céu encoberto em Carcavelos, vento de sul moderado. Nuvens com bases escuras, altostratus, cumulus, altocumulus e tornando-se nimbostratus no horizonte oeste.


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 16:49)

Estamos assim, junto à EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro. 

A chuva tornou-se forte de repente.
Vento S/SE moderado e a aumentar de intensidade principalmente nas rajadas.
Temp do termómetro do carro 11ºC


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que o arranjo não ficou bem, aparece agora um "facho" parasita na direcção 305º:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também já tinha reparado nisso. 
De quando em quando aparece esse "facho".


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 16:55)

Aspectos do céu ameaçador, mas até agora só chão húmido:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2014 às 17:12)

O nevoeiro ainda nao dissipou totalmente, apesar de já se encontrar mais sobre os vales.
Começou á pouco minutos, uma chuva muito fraca, mas que já borrifou o chao.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 17:13)

Céu a ficar com um aspecto pesado, arco de nuvens interessante a SSW e a aproximar-se com vento de sul.

Começou a chover neste momento.

No entanto o radar ainda não assinala mancha de precipitação significativa, portanto esta deve passar depressa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

Rajadas de vento sul neste momento.




Este arco passou já na direcção de Lisboa sem deixar chuva significativa, não acumulou, foi só uma varridela. Céu um pouco desanuviado aqui por cima mas novas bandas escuras a sudoeste.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

Período de chuva moderado, neste momento.

Caneças, de novo ao activo e a acumular 0,6mm para já.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Boa tarde/noite!

Aqui pela minha zona dia muito cinzento e com bastante nevoeiro quase até às 13h, infelizmente não tenho mínima porque esqueci-me de fazer reset na estação.. 

Por agora registo 11.5ºC e por vezes caiem uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2014 às 18:02)

A neblina acabou por permanecer durante todo o dia. E ainda se mantém.

12.3ºC actuais e céu encoberto. Já chuviscou.

Hoje ao início da manhã quando foi a registada a mínima, a temperatura aparente atingiu *0.1ºC*.


----------



## jorge1990 (12 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 93%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1016 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,

Durante a tarde e inicio de noite ainda choveu qualquer coisa, *0,8 mm* acumulados.
Neste momento registo *11,9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

De momento, chão seco, só caíram uns pingos. O vento é fraco a moderado de sul.

Aproximam-se linhas de precipitação, o movimento é para ENE, primeira zona a receber será Cascais, depois a segunda linha começará a atingir de Peniche a Leiria e daí para baixo:









Nada disto é ainda a frente.
Precipitação até às 17h limitava-se ao noroeste e litoral da região oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

Chuviscos às 15h40 que molharam um pouco o chão e continuo esta chuva "molha parvos" de vez em quando. Choveu moderadamente às 18h45 durante 2mins, acumulando até agora 0,5 mm. 
A temperatura máxima é registada neste momento, algo não muito comum, já vai nos 13ºC!

Também considero o dia mais frio do Outono, lareira já está acessa!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 20:28)

Vento a aumentar, moderado com rajadas quase fortes. Tudo seco ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 20:37)

StormRic disse:


> Vento a aumentar, moderado com rajadas quase fortes. Tudo seco ainda.



Por aqui também noto um aumento da intensidade do vento, vai soprando moderado, o que para esta terra é algo banal.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui também noto um aumento da intensidade do vento, vai soprando moderado, o que para esta terra é algo banal.



Só que este é de sul


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

11.6ºC por aqui...

vai caindo uns pingos de vez em quando.. vento fraco..


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Noite mais quente 3ºC em relação às ultimas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 00:49)

Temperatura continua a aumentar e já vais nos 14ºC, enquanto que durante o dia teve um frio de rachar... acho que o dia e a noite decidiram trocar para variar 
Rajadas nos 35km/h e a aumentar! Pressão continua a descer e vai nos 1009 hPa
Já se vê a frente a chegar!

Não vou poder observar a frente durante a madrugada por isso até amanhã e espero que quando chegue alguma coisa de interessante tenha ocorrido!


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 02:42)

Candy disse:


> Chuva muito forte neste momento!



A frente aí mesmo em cima, muito ainda para passar.

Vento forte de sul em Carcavelos. Ainda seco mas por pouco tempo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 03:36)

Chuva forte na região oeste:





Começou a chover em Carcavelos. Vento forte de sul.15º


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 03:49)

Chuva e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 03:54)

Boas,

Bela chuvada que se abateu na zona acompanhada por vento forte.
*6 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

A estação amadora da Assafora, junto a Magoito- litoral Sintrense, segue com registos bem interessantes, 19 mm acumulados e 72 km/h de rajada máxima de vento.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2014 às 04:02)

Chove forte tocado a vento, tá quente lá por fora, 13,9ºC , vento forte de SW.


----------



## cactus (13 Dez 2014 às 04:37)

chuva forte e vento surgiram de repente.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 05:11)

A chuva parou e o vento é fraco, desde há meia hora.

Foi assim, o trivial de inverno, ou quase:

"não faço ideia nenhuma como é que me constipei..."


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 05:54)

Temperatura desceu 3º. Está novamente a chover, fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 09:30)

Boas,

A T.maxima foi registada ao inicio da madrugada: *14,1ºC*
Dia frio em perspectiva, estão *9,7ºC*
Acumulado:* 14 mm*
Rajada máxima:* 53 km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2014 às 09:50)

Chuva moderada desde as 5 da manha até agora á poucos minutos. Já os terrenos estão com água estagnada novamente.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Dez 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia , Dia de chuva fraca e pouco vento neste momento, Nada de anormal.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2014 às 10:47)

Por Queluz o acumulado foi de 10,0 mm essencialmente de madrugada, até agora não voltou a chover.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.5ºC
Rajada Máxima: 40.7 km/h 


Temp atual 10.8ºC 11:45

Pressão: 1003.2Hpa 11:45
Intensidade do Vento: 7.4 km/h 11:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: ESE
Temperatura do vento: 9.4ºC 11:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.1ºC 11:45
Humidade Relativa:91% 11:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 18.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 11:45
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 12:05)

*11,1ºC*
Chuva fraca
*19 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 12:25)

Continuam períodos de chuva fraca em Carcavelos embora o céu prometa. Vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 12:32)

Tudo a oeste a formar-se antes de vir para terra:





Hoje é dia de olhar com atenção para as bases das nuvens, e já deve haver ali no oceano fenómenos bem interessantes! Vai ser um final de tarde/noite animado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2014 às 12:34)

StormRic disse:


> Tudo a oeste a formar-se antes de vir para terra:



Com o tecto de nuvens altas que está mais me parece que vem lá fiasco, mas isto sou eu que sou pessimista por natureza .


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 12:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Com o tecto de nuvens altas que está mais me parece que vem lá fiasco, mas isto sou eu que sou pessimista por natureza .



Refiro-me ao núcleo de células a oeste, para lá deste fluxo de sul, têm estado a crescer rapidamente enquanto que as nuvens deste fluxo estão algo moribundas, por isso é que digo só lá para o fim da tarde.

Entretanto chove em Carcavelos e aproxima-se uma boa carga de nimbostratus.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 13:08)

Esta madrugada, valores notáveis de precipitação em Lisboa e em toda a fachada oeste:

18,4mm na Gago Coutinho, entre a 4h e as 5h:




















Aviso amarelo perfeito.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2014 às 13:08)

Boa tarde!
A forte chuva da madrugada e manha renderam até agora *21* *mm*  De momento tudo calmo, não chove já à algum tempo mas o ceu mantem-se muito nublado.
À semelhança de ontem, o dia está frio com apenas 11,6ºC!  
HR de 84% e 1003,61 hPa de pressão (em queda)


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 13:10)

Dia frio.
*10,8ºC 
19,8 mm
*
Nos topos da serra deve estar bom deve.* *


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 13:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia frio.
> *10,8ºC
> 19,8 mm
> *
> Nos topos da serra deve estar bom deve.* *



Concordo, continua a chover fraco mas o vento aumentou de fraco para moderado, com os 11º a sensação de frio é maior agora do que de manhã.
Se houvesse uma hipótese de aberta ainda ia lá acima mas assim com estes nimbostratus é apenas ir mergulhar no nevoeiro 

Lisboa Gago Coutinho acumulou hoje até às 12h, 25,7mm. Primeiro dia de chuva de Dezembro digno desse nome e com sabor invernal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2014 às 13:35)

Boa tarde ao forum.
Por Carcavelos segue o dia chuvoso, o termómetro marca 12ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2014 às 13:59)

Boas

Mínima de 9,8ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 8,6mm

Rajada máxima 53km/h


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 14:10)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 9,8ºC
> 
> ...



Confirma-se, até às 13h:

Setúbal (Areias): 8,7mm
Setúbal (Fruticultura): 13,4mm
Barreiro ( a funcionar de novo): 11,8mm
Barreiro (Lavradio): 13,1mm


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva com 8.4mm acumulados.

Céu encoberto e vento moderado neste início de tarde.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 14:33)

Algum chuvisco e desenha-se uma aberta a sul no horizonte, onde até já se vê céu azul.
Bastante escuro para o lado de Lisboa mas todo o céu tem um aspecto pouco pesado. Intervalo no evento aqui para a região oeste, segue dentro de algumas horas, talvez mesmo só para a noite.







Vem lá o sol! 

Vento a rodar para SE, fraco, chuvisco e sol a ver-se através das nuvens que parecem começar a ficar estáticas. A rotação para norte deve estar perto.


----------



## adiabático (13 Dez 2014 às 14:39)

Neste momento chove bem em Carnide. Cai com muita intensidade mas gotas pequenas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 14:46)

O sol já brilha ao mesmo tempo que o vento continua a rodar para Leste e o chuvisco denso cai oblíquo. Os nimbostratus vão desfazendo-se, o horizonte é límpido e sem neblina.

Céu a ganhar um movimento interessante, dir-se-ia que tudo roda em torno de uma aberta a sul, sudoeste, bastante longe no horizonte a SSW pode-se ver bigornas de grandes células.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 14:56)

Por aqui, o sol vai espreitando.

N/NE






O/NO






Sim, assim que o vento rodar para NO, ainda vai ficar mais frio.
*11,0ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2014 às 14:58)

Volta de novo a chuva, umas vezes fraca outras mais moderada.
O vento enfraqueceu, mas curiosamente tem direcções muito inconstantes variando sempre entre WSW e Este! Interessante...
O acumulado já subiu para 22 mm.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 15:11)

Há vinte minutos:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:14)

Rajada de *66km/h* em Queluz.
Temperatura desceu 4ºC com a passagem da frente às 4h00 e neste momento a temperatura tenta subir mas ainda vai nos *10,6ºC* com subidas e descidas constantes.
Acumulado de *13mm *aqui. Há pouco às 14h20-14h30 caiu um chuvada bem intensa! Equivale ao ponto quase amarelo no radar do IPMA em Lisboa às 14h30. Depois disso continuou a chover fracamente. A nuvem era negra, de momentos era preciso luz em casa para ver.

Também para salientar que está algum nevoeiro apesar de longínquo, consigo ver no Monte Abraão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 15:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, o sol vai espreitando.
> 
> N/NE
> 
> ...



Os cimos da serra continuam nas nuvens, certo? Acho que o vento não vai rodar para NW, talvez para N, pelo quadrante Leste.

A aberta expande-se, já se vêem bem os topos das células a SSW.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:25)

StormRic, a serra está assim, nevoeiro acima da cota 250/270 mts mais ou menos(olhometro).







Isto só limpa quando ocorrer a rotação do rumo de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:35)

Voltou a chuva fraca há 10 mins e ainda não parou


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 15:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, a serra está assim, nevoeiro acima da cota 250/270 mts mais ou menos(olhometro).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto a aberta fecha-se rapidamente e o céu torna-se pesado com cumulus em cordões de ESE. O vento de SE reforça-se. Aquelas células a SSW e SW parecem indecisas em rodar para NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:43)

Aqui não há vento nenhum, nada se mexe!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:48)

Chuvisco
*11,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2014 às 15:52)

caiu um aguaceiro aqui agora!

8,8mm
12,3ºC
88%Hr
1005,5hpa


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 16:01)

O céu está a ficar INTERESSANTE!


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:18)

chove bem em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 16:23)

Nuvens com aspecto de poderem formar funnel clouds.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:25)

chuva forte!!!


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 16:34)

Sabem que mais?... está um dia "estúpido" por cá!  Nem é água, nem vinho.

Off-topic: ou talvez não...
A  única animação por cá foi isto, esta manhã.  
As palmeiras a morrer por causa do escaravelho... 
O vento e a chuva desta noite deram uma ajudinha e... pumba! 
Matricula espanhola... espelho esquerdo destruido, vidro da frente partido... enfim, uma "animação"!

Foi o que a chuva e vento ajudara a acontecer,  esta manhã.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 16:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisco
> *11,2ºC*



Olha para cima! Estás a ver alguma coisa de especial na nuvem? Saíu do meu campo de visão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

A serra lá limpou, Peninha à vista.





Oeste


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

Não sei se vale a pena, mas acho que vou espreitar so cabo carvoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:47)

a chuva acalmou e do nada volta a chuva forte em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:48)

StormRic disse:


> Olha para cima! Estás a ver alguma coisa de especial na nuvem? Saíu do meu campo de visão.



Não vi/vejo nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

StormRic está a passar agora uma nuvem mais negra, não sei se está relacionado com aquilo que observaste em Carcavelos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 16:58)

Arco de células a SSW a aproximar-se, todas as bases são suspeitas. Há pouco perto de Cascais houve rotação numa base.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

Só acompanhei esta nuvem.





_________

Céu carregado a Oeste, não tarda recomeça a chover.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

Estamos assim a sudoeste


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Por cá chove.  Estou no Cabo Carvoeiro.  Quando vinha a caminho ainda me pareceu ver o que poderia ser a formação ou dissipação de um funil fino e comprido que eu não via a ponta. De repente desfez-se. E à direita tinha mais duas pontas mais pequenas. Desapareceu tudo. Ficou só a nuvem negra e baixa que entretanto se foi dissipando. 
O raio do semáforo não me deixava avançar!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 17:20)

*10,1ºC*
Chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> *10,1ºC*
> Chuva moderada



Aguaceiro de pingos grossos frios mas pouco denso e nada mais, foi o que a dissipação do arco produziu. Mas cenicamente um céu lindo!

O vento, contrariamente ao que eu esperava, rodou para SSW e foi daí que vieram as nuvens e continuam. Estou curioso de ver a carta sinóptica para perceber onde está o núcleo depressionário e compreender esta dança do vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 17:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic está a passar agora uma nuvem mais negra, não sei se está relacionado com aquilo que observaste em Carcavelos.





jonas_87 disse:


> Só acompanhei esta nuvem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É possível que fosse esta, sobre o mar e Cascais o aspecto era mais prometedor, mas perdi o ângulo de visão quando percebi alguma rotação na base.

Mais duzentas e tal fotos para analisar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 17:30)

Céu muito estranho! Assim que o sol se pôs em 1 minuto já havia humidade nas janelas!


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

Há nuvens bsixas e escuras que parecem estar "a voltar p'ra trás" sentido Norte → Sul.  Lol


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

O carro marca 9ºC na marginal sul de Peniche.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:36)

De sul vem negro





Imagem de há 10 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

Desde o inicio da manha que já nao chove, dia marcado também por muita nebulosidade. Algumas valas que ainda tinham secado esta semana, da escorrência superficial do terrenos, já se encontram "vivas" novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 17:54)

O vento lá rodou para *NO
9,6ºC
23,6 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 17:55)

Candy disse:


> Há nuvens bsixas e escuras que parecem estar "a voltar p'ra trás" sentido Norte → Sul.  Lol



E estão, na animação de radar e de satélite vê-se a rotação em torno de um centro a sudoeste.










Alguém já viu alguma actividade eléctrica? Tenho o horizonte de ESE a WNW repleto de bigornas, cumulus e células várias mas... tudo apagado! 




depois das 15h já não houve mais registos de DEA's.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento lá rodou para *NO
> 9,6ºC
> 23,6 mm*



Já?? Aqui em carcavelos ainda vem tudo de sudoeste, vento fraco inclusive.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

Houve uma descarga lá bem atrás da Berlenga.  Vi no aemet e não me admiro nada. O que se via daqui era mesmo isso que o StormRic descreveu.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> E estão, na animação de radar e de satélite vê-se a rotação em torno de um centro a sudoeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuvens brancas e grossas seguem para norte e nuvens escuras e baixas para sul.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

Choveu bem em Lisboa entre as 16 e as 17h:





A Gago Coutinho já acumulou hoje 36,2mm, pelo menos o Dezembro já se salva da classificação de muito seco.

A pressão continuava em descida.


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 18:09)

Chove bem por aqui agora. Pinga grossa.
Vento praticamente nulo. 
9.5C.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Tem estado sempre a chuviscar.  Às 17 horas começou a ser chuva normal. Agora chove com intensidade!


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 18:19)

Eu até gostava de ir para casa mas a chuva não me deixa sair do carro.
Pelos vistos o centro está mesmo sobre Peniche e roda tudo aqui em cima!


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 18:20)




----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2014 às 18:27)

Por Queluz 10,2ºC e vento fraco de W/NW.

Precipitação acumulada até agora 13,8 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2014 às 18:33)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

Carcavelos segue com 10.8ºC...
Vai ser uma noite fresca.


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

e continua sempre mais ou menos com a mesma intensidade...
maré cheia daqui a pouco...
o rio grande está a escoar bem agora, mas temo sempre pela Lourinhã nestes episódios...

EDIT: a abrandar ligeiramente agora...


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

agora só borrifos...
sem vento..
10.8ºC..


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

Chuva moderada por Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

Chove intensamente há mais de 10 minutos  18 mm acumulados, 10,4ºC. Por breves segundos caiu granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados com inicio á poucos minutos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

Hoje, por volta das 17h30, avistei algo de surpreendente. Parece-me uma shelfcloud. Infelizmente a resolução da imagem está péssima e tendo em conta que estava longe, não está muito perceptível. Consequências: chuva intensa e rápidas inundações!


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2014 às 19:28)

20 mm certos, impressionante, não quer abrandar, já se registam inundações por aqui


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Hoje, por volta das 17h30, avistei algo de surpreendente. Parece-me uma shelfcloud. Infelizmente a resolução da imagem está péssima e tendo em conta que estava longe, não está muito perceptível. Consequências: chuva intensa e rápidas inundações!



Bom golpe de vista! Podes indicar a situação e a direcção desta tomada de vista, só aproximadamente, aquela linha de luzes será que zona?


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

Lightning disse:


> 20 mm certos, impressionante, não quer abrandar, já se registam inundações por aqui



É a situação de células imobilizadas pelo efeito do deslocamento do centro depressionário para leste o que contrabalança a circulação de leste/sueste em torno do centro que está a sul/sudoeste.
Vê-se no radar tudo em movimento muito lento sem rumo bem definido.


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Certinho direitinho, à entrada da Lourinhã, perto da ponte nova para quem conhece, tá cheio. .
Água pela altura dos faróis dos carros. .


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 19:58)

O time-lapse aqui em Carcavelos está a mostrar-me movimentos das nuvens interessantes com cruzamento de rumos de nuvens periféricas em massas estáticas.


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

Céu começa a ficar estrelado por aqui. .

(Maxial)


----------



## AndreaSantos (13 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> Bom golpe de vista! Podes indicar a situação e a direcção desta tomada de vista, só aproximadamente, aquela linha de luzes será que zona?


Esta shelfcloud estava acerca de 20km a Oeste da cidade de Torres Vedras. Creio que seguiu para Nordeste... como estava praticamente escuro, não consegui seguir mais esta situação. Mas atingiu a cidade de Torres Vedras!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2014 às 20:12)

chuva moderada já dura á quase 1 hora sem parar.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:14)

Aspecto do céu quando as células ao poente se moveram para terra, de SSW para NNE e depois N.





Caíu aguaceiro de pingos grossos mas pouco intenso, muito inferior à expectativa que o aspecto das células tinha apresentado quando estava sobre a água.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

Há células estáticas em frente a Carcavelos que poderão aproximar-se da península de Setúbal mas sem certezas, o movimento é lento e complexo, errático mesmo.
À superfície no entanto começa a predominar a componente noroeste.
Está a chover fraco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

Houve uma descarga solitária mas intensa às 19:32, viu-se e foi ouvida aqui, não sei se a apanhei em foto.





O vento volta a intensificar-se de ESE, contra o movimento das nuvens, continua chover fraco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:28)

O ramo ocluso do sistema frontal que não tem realmente um movimento definido a permanecer quase estacionário e a ser responsável pela chuva na região oeste, de Lisboa e da península de Almada/Setúbal:






outra descarga há vinte minutos, mais próxima, pareceu-me ouvi-la mas não a vi.


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

Lourinhã: 41.4mm nas ultimas 24h
Estradas cortadas e cheias outra vez...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:47)

Célula que estava a descarregar sobre a Serra do Risco (Sesimbra - Arrábida) ao poente:


----------



## Mirandela_lx (13 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

Neste momento 8g na Amadora , com aguaceiros


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2014 às 20:53)

Tarde chuvosa por Lisboa, com temperatura a rondar os 10/11ºC.

Neste momento por cá chove com alguma intensidade e com uma temperatura actual de *9.9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tarde chuvosa por Lisboa, com temperatura a rondar os 10/11ºC.
> 
> Neste momento por cá chove com alguma intensidade e com uma temperatura actual de *9.9ºC*.



A margem sul debaixo de chuva, Quinta do Conde, Seixal, Almada e Barreiro também possivelmente:
20:30


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Há cerca de 20 minutos que chove com bastante intensidade ! Por agora acalmou, mas continua a chover.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 21:25)

geoair.pt disse:


> Lourinhã: 41.4mm nas ultimas 24h
> Estradas cortadas e cheias outra vez...



As precipitações podem não ser muito significativas mas os terrenos pouco perderam da saturação nos dias sem chuva:
Algumas PWS na zona:

















Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) teve 21,6mm
Cabo Carvoeiro 24,2mm


----------



## Portugal Storms (13 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

StormRic disse:


> A margem sul debaixo de chuva, Quinta do Conde, Seixal, Almada e Barreiro também possivelmente:
> 20:30



Pois é, parece-me bem que a margem sul se prepara para levar outro "banho"...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 22:08)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Pois é, parece-me bem que a margem sul se prepara para levar outro "banho"...



Há 15 minutos o radar mostrava uma importante massa de precipitação com uma célula intensa em deslocamento lento para norte. Já deve estar a atingir Setúbal.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

Em Setúbal já chove mas ainda fraco!

9,0mm
10,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal já chove mas ainda fraco!
> 
> 9,0mm
> 10,6ºC



A célula tem uma configuração estranha:





Produziu uma descarga registada mas já teve mais por que daqui consegue-se ver relâmpagos.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2014 às 22:36)

Peniche, hoje ao fim do dia. Virado para W/NW/N










Mais imagens no álbum deste link http://mcandymaia.imgur.com/all/

Com a máquina de bolso e sem luz, foi o melhor que consegui arranjar 

Edit: A luz nesta 2.ª foto é do farol da Berlenga


----------



## cactus (13 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

chove moderado há já algum tempo , temperatura fresca , 9,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

cactus disse:


> chove moderado há já algum tempo , temperatura fresca , 9,2ºC.



Está uma estrutura singular a evoluir em rotação própria deslocando-se lentamente para norte. A rotação deve-se provavelmente a ocupar o centro depressionário. Tem actividade eléctrica bem visível. A rotação é também visível desde aqui.

22:30


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Lightning disse:


> Chove intensamente há mais de 10 minutos  18 mm acumulados, 10,4ºC. Por breves segundos caiu granizo.





Lightning disse:


> 20 mm certos, impressionante, não quer abrandar, já se registam inundações por aqui



Corroios (*ISETBALC3*) registou em 50 minutos (das 18:40 às 19:30), 19,6mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 23:52)

*8,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Muita chuva ao final da tarde pela Lourinhã, tendo alguns terrenos ficado alagados. Ambiente húmido neste momento mas agradavel.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

Corpinho já em melhores condições  ( vamos ver por quanto tempo ), e lá tive de dar um "giro", neste Sábado passado fui até a margem sul e na vinda fui passear pela marginal até pelo menos a Roca,

o registo do dia,

Fonte da Telha, perto do meio-dia,


















aspecto ameaçador, mas que pela zona onde estava não deu em nada,

Carcavelos, a partir da tarde,
















Parede,






tinha esperança que desse qualquer coisa, mas nada,














a caminho do Raso,






Cabo Raso,






perto do Guincho, onde aproveitei um poste para poisar a máquina fotográfica ,






temperatura a rondar os 9º - 11º, mostrados no carro

e por fim um video da alguma chuva que a escuridão trazia quando passava por Cascais,


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 01:17)

Vitor TT disse:


> Corpinho já em melhores condições  ( vamos ver por quanto tempo ), e lá tive de dar um "giro", neste Sábado passado fui até a margem sul e na vinda fui passear pela marginal até pelo menos a Roca,
> 
> o registo do dia,
> 
> ...



Fantástica reportagem! Regresso em grande forma, é assim mesmo! 
Que fotos! apanhaste vários momentos chave em cheio, inclusive aquelas nuvens que eu estava a seguir e a ver que ainda davam umas funnel.
O mar espectacular, e essas vistas da Fonte da Tellha e do Guincho à noite estão mesmo especiais!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 01:25)

Vitor TT disse:


> e por fim um video da alguma chuva que a escuridão trazia quando passava por Cascais,



Essa câmara com "viatura acoplada" é uma grande invenção , está óptimo o vídeo, nem faltou o molha-pneus a mostrar a acumulação no Guincho


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

Afinal não fui só eu que vi! 
Um amigo meu fotografou. Já lhe enviei mensagem perguntando a que horas foi para ver se coincide com o que eu vi.
Eu vi num outro ângulo e um pouco mais grosso, mas já a dissipar-se. O que eu vi foi perto das 17h00. Vamos ver o que ele me responde 






Foto: Telmo Dias
Link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...961.1073741861.100000615932224&type=1&theater


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 01:44)

Candy disse:


> Afinal não fui só eu que vi!
> Um amigo meu fotografou. Já lhe enviei mensagem perguntando a que horas foi para ver se coincide com o que eu vi.
> Eu vi num outro ângulo e um pouco mais grosso, mas já a dissipar-se. O que eu vi foi perto das 17h00. Vamos ver o que ele me responde
> 
> ...



isto é mesmo uma tromba! estava sobre o mar?  Tem que ser a mesma, a não ser que agora haja trombas aos pontapés por todo o lado!


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 01:50)

algo se passa com o meu pluviometro, a estação indica 0.7mm nas ultimas 24h...

8.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

david 6 disse:


> algo se passa com o meu pluviometro, a estação indica 0.7mm nas ultimas 24h...
> 
> 8.9ºC



Na Fajarda? Pois, Coruche IPMA acumulou 19,6mm. A temperatura bate certa.

O radar parou às 23:40 , nada havia de especial sobre Coruche.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 02:06)

Ao crepúsculo, ver estas nuvens é sempre um regalo espiritual ...


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 02:09)

StormRic disse:


> Na Fajarda? Pois, Coruche IPMA acumulou 19,6mm. A temperatura bate certa.
> 
> O radar parou às 23:40 , nada havia de especial sobre Coruche.



sim, é estranho estar so 0.7, amanhã tenho de ir ver que se passa, tristeza para os radares...

8.7ºC 97% humidade


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 02:10)

StormRic disse:


> isto é mesmo uma tromba! estava sobre o mar?  Tem que ser a mesma, a não ser que agora haja trombas aos pontapés por todo o lado!



Eu quando vi estava a cerca de 1 km da zona onde estaria, ou talvez nem tanto, mas estava na zona do centro de Peniche e tinha prédios. Avistei aquilo lá bem ao fundo. Ali´pela costa sul de Peniche.

Vou tentar situar com esta imagem.






EU estava nos semáforos que existem onde coloquei um circulo verde. Ficam em frente à esquadra da PSP. Daí eu ia para a marginal sul, que é sempre em frente (ou quase). Passo as duas rotundas que se podem ver na imagem. Onde eu estava é uma zona muito mais baixa do que a marginal e tinha muitos prédios pela frente, tendo vista livre apenas pela estrada acima, até uma ligeira curva. Pelo que me parece, o que eu vi estaria mais ou menos na zona em que coloquei um circulo vermelho com uma seta.


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 02:20)

O que quer que eu tenha visto, era desta nuvem mais escura (ao centro) que entretanto já se tinha dissipado. Foi o primeiro sítio que pude parar para tentar captar algum resto, mas... puffffff... tinha-se dissipado. EU parei mesmo na zona do circulo vermelho que fiz na imagem que postei antes.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 02:25)

Candy disse:


> O que quer que eu tenha visto, era desta nuvem mais escura (ao centro) que entretanto já se tinha dissipado. Foi o primeiro sítio que pude parar para tentar captar algum resto, mas... puffffff... tinha-se dissipado. EU parei mesmo na zona do circulo vermelho que fiz na imagem que postei antes.



Ainda se vê na foto!! Está lá mais escura, mesmo por cima do meio da estrada! Nessa direcção havia uma célula, aliás havia células em todo o lado, mas o aspecto do eco não era muito carregado como aliás a foto mostra que a célula não estava compacta e pesada:
17:00


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 02:27)

Exacto. Nessa zona!
Mas dissipou-se super rápido! Próxima vez fujo aos semáforos! humpf...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

Candy disse:


> Exacto. Nessa zona!
> Mas dissipou-se super rápido! Próxima vez fujo aos semáforos! humpf...



Tens o original da foto ou é só deste tamanho? É que me parece ver duas faixas estreitas escuras.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Dez 2014 às 02:37)

A tarde algo chuvosa de ontem fez o acumulado subir para os *27 mm*, tendo terminado assim o dia!
Com o cair da noite a coisa acalmou mais e já não chove à largas horas.
Neste momento estão 9.3ºC, mas já chegaram a esta 8,7ºC. A temperatura subiu um pouco na ultima hora...


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 02:37)

Tenho. Eu fotografei de dentro do carro! Estava a chover e foi tão rápido para tentar apanhar pelo menos a nuvem, que nem sai do carro.

É esta


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 02:44)

Candy disse:


> Por cá chove.  Estou no Cabo Carvoeiro.  Quando vinha a caminho ainda me pareceu ver o que poderia ser a formação ou dissipação de um funil fino e comprido que eu não via a ponta. De repente desfez-se. E à direita tinha mais duas pontas mais pequenas. Desapareceu tudo. Ficou só a nuvem negra e baixa que entretanto se foi dissipando.
> O raio do semáforo não me deixava avançar!





StormRic disse:


> Tens o original da foto ou é só deste tamanho? É que me parece ver duas faixas estreitas escuras.



Quando eu referi aqui que me tinha parecido ver isso, referi ter visto um comprido que não via a ponta e dois pequenos ao lado direito, mas era à esquerda eu é que quando escrevi já estava do lado contrário. Não sei se os tais dois eram a mesma coisa que o grande, mas que pareciam pareciam.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2014 às 02:47)

É só a mim que o radar fica parado nas 23h40?

Pela ultima imagem percebe-se que o centro do nucleo depressionario está ao lado de Setubal e aquela célula também não larga Setúbal!


----------



## Rachie (14 Dez 2014 às 02:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É só a mim que o radar fica parado nas 23h40?
> 
> Pela ultima imagem percebe-se que o centro do nucleo depressionario está ao lado de Setubal e aquela célula também não larga Setúbal!


Está parado sim. é sempre quando faz mais falta.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 03:06)

opa, isto sem radar... reparei que está a chegar um manto de nuvens de sul e a temperatura está a subir 9.1°C, isto sem radar não sei se é algo ou é nada


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 03:08)

StormRic disse:


> Tens o original da foto ou é só deste tamanho? É que me parece ver duas faixas estreitas escuras.


Depois daquela foto com a máquina, tirei esta com o telemóvel, um pouco mais à frente.
Era aqui ao cimo (nesta zona da nuvem) que estava. Isto são os restos. É o que se vê na outra foto ao meio da estrada.
Só agora me lembrei que também tinha usado o tlm. Lol...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 03:39)

Candy disse:


> Depois daquela foto com a máquina, tirei esta com o telemóvel, um pouco mais à frente.
> Era aqui ao cimo (nesta zona da nuvem) que estava. Isto são os restos. É o que se vê na outra foto ao meio da estrada.
> Só agora me lembrei que também tinha usado o tlm. Lol...



Neste já não consigo vislumbrar seja o que fôr, mas na outra tenho a certeza que está lá.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 03:44)

david 6 disse:


> opa, isto sem radar... reparei que está a chegar um manto de nuvens de sul e a temperatura está a subir 9.1°C, isto sem radar não sei se é algo ou é nada



Já voltou! (estão outra vez a mudança de turnos... )
Deve haver chuva fraca aí por cima sim.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 04:17)

Chove moderado por aqui  9.5°C vento fraco


----------



## nelson972 (14 Dez 2014 às 09:01)

Céu limpo, brisa de E / SE, frio. Estão 4° . Mínima de 3° . A caixa que protege o termómetro tinha uma capa de gelo . 






Vista do vale de Alvados :


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Dez 2014 às 10:43)

StormRic disse:


> As precipitações podem não ser muito significativas mas os terrenos pouco perderam da saturação nos dias sem chuva:
> Algumas PWS na zona:
> 
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida, os solos aqui na região da Lourinhã estão completamente saturados, já não têm capacidade de absorver nenhuma precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2014 às 10:53)

Boas,

T.minima: *8,0ºC*
T.actual: *10,9ºC

Vento moderado*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

Final de madrugada marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 12:10)

vista para sul, é pena a curva está a ser feita no Alentejo


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 12:40)

nasceu um aguaceiro no vale do sorraia junto a Coruche, está a ficar bem escuro


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 13:26)

estou na branca, que fica a SW de coruche, apanhei no caminho aguaceiro forte! Mais logo quando voltar meto foto que consegui tirar


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.
Julgava que iamos ter 1 domingo mais soalheiro,aqui em Almada,afinal quase que chove.....Sigo com 12,9ºC.Há coisa de hora e1/2 o aspecto do céu para S/SE era este:


----------



## Rachie (14 Dez 2014 às 15:08)

Sou ainda muito leiga nisto mas quase parece uma funel cloud a querer formar-se. Espero que nao seja porque se dirige para terra e é grande.






Entendidos, que vos parece? Foto de telemóvel :/


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Digamos que está a ficar escuro,aqui por Almada.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Rachie disse:


> Sou ainda muito leiga nisto mas quase parece uma funel cloud a querer formar-se. Espero que nao seja porque se dirige para terra e é grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vai tirando fotos! Tira uma foto mais escura, se puderes controlar isso no telemóvel. Tenta também mostrar como é o topo da nuvem. Direcção Este, certo? Qual é o minuto preciso?


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:17)

É a mesma nuvem que Rachie viu,realmente aquela parte inferior parece querer ser 1 funel cloud,mas não deve ser.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:18)

meko60 disse:


> Digamos que está a ficar escuro,aqui por Almada.



Boa foto! Esta foi tirada na mesma direcção da foto da Rachie, aqui já se vê que a formação da base não parece propícia a funnel clouds. Aliás, estas nuvens vistas de longe, Carcavelos, têm pouca extensão vertical. Mas na foto da Rachie parecia mais com efeito.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:22)

meko60 disse:


> É a mesma nuvem que Rachie viu,realmente aquela parte inferior parece querer ser 1 funel cloud,mas não deve ser.



Pelo sim pelo não, tenta continuar a segui-la. Voltei a observar a nuvem e tem um certo peso, embora nestas situações de nordeste depressionárias em tempo frio as nuvens têm um aspecto diferente, compacto e com bases ameaçadoras.


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2014 às 15:24)

Será que podemos ter algum brinde hoje? Como ontem por Peniche...


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:32)

Já se dissipou.


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Dez 2014 às 15:33)

Formação de células? Qual a denominação deste género de nuvens?


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:38)

As que estão ao fundo,Cumulus.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:43)

Candy disse:


> Será que podemos ter algum brinde hoje? Como ontem por Peniche...



A circulação é de nordeste nessa zona, devem estar interessantes as nuvens que vão passando, manter vigilância e


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:44)

meko60 disse:


> Já se dissipou.



Já pude seguir a nuvem desde aqui, realmente as bases estavam bastante activas mas é um aspecto normal da convecção. Produziu foi um aguaceiro monumental sobre Sesimbra, pelo menos assim parecia visto daqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

Tarde com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e céu nublado.
12.3°C actuais.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:49)

Há pouco apresentava-se assim :


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

Belo efeito de raios de sol neste momento. Dá boas fotos


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

Umas fotozitas,aí dessa perspectiva,StormRic .


----------



## AndreaSantos (14 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

meko60 disse:


> As que estão ao fundo,Cumulus.


Obrigado! O que é que as Cumulus trazem?


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:57)

Candy disse:


> Será que podemos ter algum brinde hoje? Como ontem por Peniche...



Há umas células que estiveram nas Beiras e vão começar a sair agora de nordeste pela Figueira da Foz. Pode ser interessante seguir o  trajecto delas sobre o mar porque vão passar por aí ao largo.


----------



## Portugal Storms (14 Dez 2014 às 15:57)

Por volta das 13h30m choveu com alguma intensidade, mas para já apenas alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 15:58)

meko60 disse:


> Umas fotozitas,aí dessa perspectiva,StormRic .



Estou a trabalhar nisso  mas o céu neste momento está tão interessante que não consigo parar de tirar fotos


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 15:59)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Obrigado! O que é que as Cumulus trazem?



Normalmente trazem chuva e por vezes trovoada (desde que as condições estejam propícias), que não é o caso de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 16:00)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Obrigado! O que é que as Cumulus trazem?



Quando ganham peso e se desenvolvem em couve-flor passam ao estádio de cumulus congestus, esses já são, aí produzem aguaceiros e continuando a desenvolver-se podem atingir o estádio de cumlonimbus onde tudo é possível ao nível de fenómenos, especialmente trovoada, granizo, etc.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:02)

O meu horizonte para W é péssimo,não tenho vista nenhuma  só prédios......


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 16:04)

Vamos precisar de um tópico "Céu de Dezembro"... Alguém quer iniciá-lo? Já têm com certeza muitas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 16:05)

meko60 disse:


> O meu horizonte para W é péssimo,não tenho vista nenhuma  só prédios......



A skyline urbana em contraluz também fica muito bem nas fotos, acrescenta um certo dramatismo.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:08)

É verdade,mas no meu caso os prédios estão mesmo à minha frente (do outro lado da rua) pelo que fica completamente desinteressante.Vou tirar 1 foto para exemplificar.Entretanto pela imagem de satélite,parece estar interessante para os lados do golfo deCádis.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 16:11)

meko60 disse:


> É verdade,mas no meu caso os prédios estão mesmo à minha frente (do outro lado da rua) pelo que fica completamente desinteressante.Vou tirar 1 foto para exemplificar.Entretanto pela imagem de satélite,parece estar interessante para os lados do golfo deCádis.



Então impõe-se uma saída ao exterior... 
Vai ser um pôr-do-sol fantástico. Daqui a 40 minutos.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:15)

Eis as minhas "vistas" para o quadrante O .......


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:16)

Fico a aguardar pelas fotos do pôr do sol


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

Choveu entre as 5h e as 6h, acumulado de 1,5mm
Temp. máxima: 14,5ºC | Temp. minima: 8,8ºC

Pressão começa a subir e já vai nos 1015hPa
Vento moderado com rajadas nos 40km/h e a intensificar-se


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 16:38)

Céu espectacular. Não percam.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:39)

De novo escurinho ;(


----------



## jorge1990 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

Boas
Temperatura: *13.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1015 hPa.*


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

Temperatura 13ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2014 às 16:59)

fotos de abocado à tarde depois de ter passado a chuva forte, pena que a 1ª foto ficou desfocada, não deu para tirar de novo naquele sitio que o carro ia em andamento e a 2ª ter uma vedação à frente, porque era os sitios onde se via melhor, mesmo assim na foto desfocada nota se a cortina de chuva mais claro e umas formas no escuro


----------



## RickStorm (14 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Não sei o que se passa com o tempo; uma manhã de sol e temperaturas amenas. Ao desenrolar da tarde começa a ficar mais frio e com este aspecto:


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Atenção fotógrafos bem posicionados para o pôr do sol.......está quase a chegar.......


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

Rachie disse:


> Sou ainda muito leiga nisto mas quase parece uma funel cloud a querer formar-se. Espero que nao seja porque se dirige para terra e é grande.
> Entendidos, que vos parece? Foto de telemóvel :/



É basicamente impossível identificar algo apenas por uma foto deste género. Por fotografia, ou é muito evidente sem margens para dúvida, de contrário só a experiência do observador ao analisar toda a estrutura durante alguns minutos ajudará. Já por video por vezes é mais fácil. Mesmo a rotação duma base de nuvem muitas vezes é pouco perceptível para alguém menos familiarizado, e por vezes há mesmo cizalhamento vento que faz com que direcções distintas de nuvens numa estrutura parecem ter rotação e nem tem. Por vezes a rotação é tão discreta que quase que se tem que criar uma espécie de timelapse mental, observar todo o conjunto muito atentamente.

Quem esteja habituado a observar o céu, basicamente todos os dias pode fotografar formações que em fotografia até podem ser suspeitas, mas que na realidade não são nada de especial.

Visitem esta página por exemplo: The Non-Tornado Home Page

Ou seja, cabe ao observador ver e registar muito bem uma boa sequência de minutos para perceber o que se passa.
Acompanhar streams de stormchasers ao vivo nos EUA durante a temporada de tornados ajuda a adquirir experiência, dá para acompanhar durante horas como estas estruturas se vão formando, desfazendo, tem-se uma noção muito melhor de como um meso pode rodar, etc, etc.



Candy disse:


> Afinal não fui só eu que vi!
> Um amigo meu fotografou. Já lhe enviei mensagem perguntando a que horas foi para ver se coincide com o que eu vi.
> Eu vi num outro ângulo e um pouco mais grosso, mas já a dissipar-se. O que eu vi foi perto das 17h00. Vamos ver o que ele me responde
> 
> ...




Já esta, se a foto for genuína, parece levantar poucas dúvidas. Não te esqueças de reportar no MeteoGlobal, é importante que tudo fique registado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Por do sol pôs as nuvens todas com um rosa intenso que durou 10 minutos, gostava de ter registado aqui mas as fotos têm muita má qualidade


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> Visitem esta página por exemplo: The Non-Tornado Home Page



Essa página é excelente para nos pôr no caminho certo e poupar-nos muitas "alucinações" tornádicas , obrigado pela ligação!

Este ano desfiz uma ideia que sempre tive, de que os tornados e as trombas de água só podiam nascer de nuvens espantosas, grandes formações de cumulonimbus, super-células, etc ou seja aquelas imagens obtidas nas planícies americanas e que povoam o imaginário (e a realidade afinal) dos caçadores de fenómenos atmosféricos extremos e do público em geral.
Observámos que muitas das funnel clouds, trombas e mesmo tornados podiam aparecer em células que estão longe daquele padrão de espectacularidade. Para mim o ponto final definitvo naquela ideia ocorreu com o avistamento da funnel cloud de dia 5 no Guincho. Aquela nuvem era o que há de mais vulgar em pequenas células de aguaceiros: não tinha um desenvolvimento vertical notável, não tinha volume nem extensão horizontal da base que pusessem alguma suspeita, não havia topos de torres em expansão. Parecia apenas um tufo de nuvem sem estrutura ou contornos especiais e no entanto tinha aquele fenómeno em apêndice, como se toda a nuvem tivesse trabalhado apenas para produzir aquilo. A célula aliás não produziu precipitação significativa e dissipou-se rapidamente. Mais ainda, a situação meteorológica não fazia prever a ocorrência daquele tipo de fenómenos. Portanto o problema de reconhecer uma nuvem, uma célula, uma situação em que podem acontecer tornou-se ainda mais complicado. É como se o mito dos tornados e do seu aparecimento bem como das condições extremas estivesse a cair por terra e passasse a fazer parte, como já faz, dos quadros de previsão e de observação no nosso território.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2014 às 18:51)

Reflexos do ocaso, a nascente


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Imagens do poente de hoje. O fluxo de nuvens médias e altas deslocava-se rapidamente de nor-nordeste para sul-sudoeste e depoi sul. Barreira de cumulus congestus rolava para sul e limitou a iluminação inferior das nuvens médias após o ocaso.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2014 às 19:40)

Máxima 14,9ºC
Mínima 9,2ºC

Precipitação total 3,0mm

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Este evento aqui rendeu 17,4mm não foi mau o que é mau é chegar aos últimos dias do mês com este mesmo valor e ser assim um dos piores Dezembro em chuva dos últimos anos, ainda assim já é melhor que o histórico de 2011 com apenas 16,0mm


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

StormRic disse:


> Essa página é excelente para nos pôr no caminho certo e poupar-nos muitas "alucinações" tornádicas , obrigado pela ligação!
> 
> Este ano desfiz uma ideia que sempre tive, de que os tornados e as trombas de água só podiam nascer de nuvens espantosas, grandes formações de cumulonimbus, super-células, etc ou seja aquelas imagens obtidas nas planícies americanas e que povoam o imaginário (e a realidade afinal) dos caçadores de fenómenos atmosféricos extremos e do público em geral.
> Observámos que muitas das funnel clouds, trombas e mesmo tornados podiam aparecer em células que estão longe daquele padrão de espectacularidade. Para mim o ponto final definitvo naquela ideia ocorreu com o avistamento da funnel cloud de dia 5 no Guincho. Aquela nuvem era o que há de mais vulgar em pequenas células de aguaceiros: não tinha um desenvolvimento vertical notável, não tinha volume nem extensão horizontal da base que pusessem alguma suspeita, não havia topos de torres em expansão. Parecia apenas um tufo de nuvem sem estrutura ou contornos especiais e no entanto tinha aquele fenómeno em apêndice, como se toda a nuvem tivesse trabalhado apenas para produzir aquilo. A célula aliás não produziu precipitação significativa e dissipou-se rapidamente. Mais ainda, a situação meteorológica não fazia prever a ocorrência daquele tipo de fenómenos. Portanto o problema de reconhecer uma nuvem, uma célula, uma situação em que podem acontecer tornou-se ainda mais complicado. É como se o mito dos tornados e do seu aparecimento bem como das condições extremas estivesse a cair por terra e passasse a fazer parte, como já faz, dos quadros de previsão e de observação no nosso território.



A célula do Guincho fez com que eu comprasse uma nova máquina fotográfia H-400 da Sony com o melhor zoom do planeta 63 vezes. Basicamente já tenho equipamento para caçar tempestades e tornados quando não tenho estação meteorológica por perto. 
O skywatch windoo 2 é a estação meteorológica portátil essencial para estas ocasiões como no Guincho, pois mede a direção do vento, a velocidade do vento e a humidade o que me permite avaliar os componentes essencias que originaram a funnel cloud no Guincho. 
Relativamente à nuvem devíamos saber a sua altura, se existisse algum programa que medisse a altura da nuvem era fundamental para o nosso estudo.Não se esqueçam que a zona litoral plana é mais propícia a formar funnel clouds, tornados, trombas marítimas. Através do relevo das montanhas conseguimos situar as planícies neste caso o corredor de tempestades/tornados em Portugal, porque nas montanhas não há tornados.
Só há tornados nos grandes vales e em zonas de planicie.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

E para terminar o fim-de-semana, dois horizontes diferentes:










Boa semana para todos.

As muitas vistas do céu de ontem e de hoje vou colocá-las num tópico dedicado ao Céu de Dezembro.


----------



## Rachie (14 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

StormRic disse:


> Vai tirando fotos! Tira uma foto mais escura, se puderes controlar isso no telemóvel. Tenta também mostrar como é o topo da nuvem. Direcção Este, certo? Qual é o minuto preciso?


Desculpa. Tirei a foto e publiquei imediatamente. No telemóvel nao tenho melhor controlo de imagem. A câmara é muito má. Nao consegui tirar mais da janela porque depois só tenho prédios que nao me permitem ver  para terra. Saí logo com a Canon mas já nao apanhei. Movimentava-se muito depressa. Para Este sim. 

Para me vingar fui pra lagoa de albufeira treinar na maquina nova. Vou tentar publicar amanha o resultado. Ainda tenho de passar pro PC.


----------



## Garcia (14 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Daqui a pouco já dou o meu contributo em relação ao poente..


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2014 às 21:48)

Ontem estive pela zona de Almada - Setúbal. Cheguei a Almada de manhã e caia alguma chuva moderada, mas o final de tarde (pelas 18h) tinha uma aberta que deixava ver uns degradês de roxo a laranja completamente magníficos.
Apanhei uma chuvada valente quando ia na autoestrada, pouco depois das 18h, quase a chegar a Palmela, até tivemos que abrandar, porque era impossível ver a estrada e ficou de noite de um momento para o outro.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *8,1ºC* / *14,5ºC
_________
*
Apanhei algum chuvisco na zona da Guia(Cascais).
T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

Bem... só mais esta, apareceram uns altocumulus lenticularis ao crepúsculo.
Penso que marcam a despedida da depressão, a frente oclusa deslocou-se para sueste, as nuvens que preencheram o céu do poente estavam associadas à frente:


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2014 às 23:19)

Dia nada de especial, como fui dar uma micro voltinha  com o meu mais velho Land Cruiser que já não se mexia há uns 3 meses, e para lhe fazer umas obras e claro dei um salto ao alto de Montemor e redondezas, e claro máquina como companhia, tirei uns bonecos, vista fantástica quase sem neblina,

foram tiradas sensivelmente pelas 12:30h,


















a tarde aparentemente esteve com "melhor" aspecto, mas como estava de volta do jipe nuns arranjos e infelizmente também piorei um pouco não fui a este sitio novamente.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> Essa câmara com "viatura acoplada" é uma grande invenção , está óptimo o vídeo, nem faltou o molha-pneus a mostrar a acumulação no Guincho



Tenho esperança de apanhar um dia um tempo mais severo e se possível claro uns relâmpagos seria a cereja no topo do bolo.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástica reportagem! Regresso em grande forma, é assim mesmo!
> Que fotos! apanhaste vários momentos chave em cheio, inclusive aquelas nuvens que eu estava a seguir e a ver que ainda davam umas funnel.
> O mar espectacular, e essas vistas da Fonte da Tellha e do Guincho à noite estão mesmo especiais!



Obrigado, eu vi-o de câmara em punho, ainda estive para entrar na rua onde estava um autocarro dado que estaciono o carro no parque em frente e depois entro num caminho ao lado desta rua para o parque seguinte, mas ,


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

Hoje tive a oportunidade de registar o poente na Figueira da Foz...


















neste momento 12.2ºC...
vento vai soprando fraco com algumas rajadas mais moderadas..


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

Queria perguntar , um offtopic, qual é a temperatura mínima (ou geada) mais baixa que se regista normalmente num ano, em cada um destes seguintes concelhos:
Cantanhede, Mealhada, Anadia, Penacova, Lousã, Ansião, Pombal e Alvaiázere.
Pessoal local que o diga. Muito grato.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

De volta a casa e ao Oeste  
No caminho do Gerês para as Caldas da Rainha tive oportunidade de presenciar céu com poucas nuvens no Porto e á medida que vinha a descer pelo litoral abaixo, as nuvens foram aumentando cada vez mais.
Algumas fotos, (não de grande qualidade por ir a conduzir) na zona entre Figueira da Foz e Leiria.











Aqui pelas Caldas neste momento estão 12,4 graus e está uma ventania.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2014 às 01:31)

Esta tarde. 

Vista para NE/E





Este





NW/W










Oeste









S/SW





S/SE





Mais imagens no álbum deste link http://mcandymaia.imgur.com/all


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

celsomartins84 disse:


> De volta a casa e ao Oeste
> Aqui pelas Caldas neste momento estão 12,4 graus e está uma ventania.



Não é só em Caldas. Peniche também está uma ventania dos diabos!

Boas fotos! A primeira está fantástica.
É uma tentação fotografar a conduzir. Eu sei!...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 06:59)

Vitor TT disse:


> Dia nada de especial, como fui dar uma micro voltinha  com o meu mais velho Land Cruiser que já não se mexia há uns 3 meses, e para lhe fazer umas obras e claro dei um salto ao alto de Montemor e redondezas, e claro máquina como companhia, tirei uns bonecos, vista fantástica quase sem neblina,
> 
> foram tiradas sensivelmente pelas 12:30h,
> 
> ...



Estas vistas de Montemor estão espectáculo! Nos meus anos vinte subia muitas vezes aqui a pé, depois que começou a urbanização a alastrar deixei de ir, já nem me lembrava de como é espectacular o panorama.
Obrigado pela partilha Vitor, espero que tenhas uma boa recuperação, não "abuses"


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 07:05)

Garcia disse:


> Hoje tive a oportunidade de registar o poente na Figueira da Foz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Iluminação e composição estupendas! Cheio de detalhes, aquela primeira então com os bandos de aves tem um ambiente e luz magníficas. Estas depressões quando começa a desvanecer-se em ventos de nordeste produzem umas formações nebulosas muito fotogénicas, especialmente com esta iluminação do poente ou nascente.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 07:12)

Candy disse:


> Esta tarde.
> 
> Vista para NE/E
> 
> ...



Sempre com os mais interessantes quadros, pormenores e ambiente. É um clássico, mas essa Nau dos Corvos aproada às Berlengas é uma inspiração...
Gosto daqueles cordões de cumulus desenhados pela circulação depressionária. E dos rosas subtis.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 07:18)

celsomartins84 disse:


> De volta a casa e ao Oeste
> No caminho do Gerês para as Caldas da Rainha tive oportunidade de presenciar céu com poucas nuvens no Porto e á medida que vinha a descer pelo litoral abaixo, as nuvens foram aumentando cada vez mais.
> Algumas fotos, (não de grande qualidade por ir a conduzir) na zona entre Figueira da Foz e Leiria.
> 
> ...



 isto de fotografar a conduzir faz-me alguns arrepios, mas lá que o efeito é empolgante, é. As fotos devem é vir acompanhadas da frase do costume "não tente fazer isto em casa..." 
A primeira foto ficou mesmo boa, luz e composição perfeita.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

Bom Dia, por Lisboa céu limpo umas nuvens lá para o litoral, está bom para praia


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Dez 2014 às 11:41)

Boas
Temperatura: *13.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1023 hPa*


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2014 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Mínima de *2,5ºC*

De momento*, 7,5ºC* e nevoeiro, bem visível nas imagens de satélite:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2014 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,
*
14,0ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2014 às 14:50)

Boas
Por aqui vento forte,  céu encoberto e muito frio! 
A temperatura ppde não ser baixa, mas o vento e a falta de sol dão a sensação de gelo, ao ar! Irraaaa... é o dia que tenho a casa mais fria.  

O radar de Coruche está todo marado, outra vez.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> *
> 14,0ºC* e vento moderado.



Boas tardes
Consegues ver se há capacete em Sintra, deve haver com esta nortada e as nuvens baixas, talvez esteja é desgarrado dos cimos.

Esta noite, apesar da sensação de frio proporcionada pelo vento forte de nor-noroeste, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 12º. É deveras estranho, esperava um arrefecimento acentuado com o céu pouco nublado e espectacularmente transparente como estava. O vento não terá deixado portanto.
Céu nublado durante a manhã e a aumentar agora para a tarde, estratocumulus e cirrus, tudo empurrado pela nortada. Quando aparece o sol está bem agradável.






Pormenor estranho o facto de as gaivotas estarem acampadas como se esperassem mau tempo. O mar já não está agitado e a ondulação diminuiu, mas elas continuam por aqui e a fazerem danças no céu ou em molhada no solo.

Muito boa visibilidade para terra, distinguem-se os pormenores rochosos da Arrábida e do Cabo, apesar de um ligeiríssimo véu de neblina.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2014 às 16:07)

O dia por aqui acordou bem fresquinho novamente, durante a tarde o sol, lá vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Rachie (15 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

Como prometido, algumas fotos de ontem. O resultado das da Lagoa de Abufeira foi piorar da gripe e hoje estou de "molho" 


Vista para o Mar da Palha às 13:39:






Às 13:47:






14:00 (sol apenas sobre Alcochete):






Cais de Cacilhas, 15:40:







Por-do-Sol na Lagoa de Albufeira:





















Com direita a arco-íris 






E neblina marítima:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 16:32)

Rachie disse:


> Como prometido, algumas fotos de ontem. O resultado das da Lagoa de Abufeira foi piorar da gripe e hoje estou de "molho"
> 
> 
> Vista para o Mar da Palha às 13:39:
> ...



 magnífico pôr-do-sol na lagoa de Albufeira! 

Tirar fotos com este vento é realmente um risco, ficamos parados e esfriamos muito. Recuperação rápida, três cobertores e chá quente de limão e mel a todas as horas.


----------



## nelson972 (15 Dez 2014 às 16:57)

Em Alcanena, vista SW


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 17:01)

nelson972 disse:


> Em Alcanena, vista SW



Bom apanhado dessa escultura do vento!

E por aqui em Carcavelos o vento forte está mesmo agreste. Cirrus e estratocumulus, esses altostratus ainda não chegaram cá.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2014 às 17:29)

Dia relativamente ventoso provocando uma temperatura aparente mais baixa.
Desde o meio da tarde que o céu se tem vindo a nublar. 
12.6°C actuais.


----------



## Geiras (15 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Ontem ao final da tarde pela Lourinhã


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 18:16)

Geiras disse:


> Ontem ao final da tarde pela Lourinhã



Muito bem vistos todos estes apontamentos! O meu preferido é aquele em que se vê Peniche e os faróis do Cabo Carvoeiro e Berlenga.
Interessante como aquela formação de cirrostratus coloridos, na primeira foto no canto inferior esquerdo, também era vista daí como em Carcavelos, 70 Km faz pouca diferença quando se trata de avistar nuvens altas.
Aliás aquelas nuvens estão presentes em todas as fotos de poentes nesta região, bem como a correria dos cumulus no horizonte tocados ao vento forte de norte.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 19:13)

Estava eu a estranhar as gaivotas permanecerem no campo.
Então, acontecimento surpreendente e que mostra como funciona esta comunidade, estavam todas pacificamente acomodadas no campo, a maior parte delas deitadas...





...quando subitamente uma delas se levanta, e decide que é hora de partir e levanta voo. Em menos de 30 segundos todo o bando está no ar, mas mesmo todo, nem uma fica para trás, volteiam durante alguns segundos e depois dispersas voam para oeste. Esta foto foi tirada menos de 40 segundos depois daquela em que todas estão em repouso. Ainda pensei que algo as tivesse espantado, mas nada havia no campo, nem pessoas, nem automóveis com que às vezes uns irresponsáveis acham muita piada perturbar os animais e dão uma volta pelo campo de propósito para as pôr no ar, nem cães que alguns donos sadicamente largam sem trela no campo para os ver a correr atrás das aves. Tinha acabado de tirar a primeira foto e notei apenas uma a levantar-se, presumo que devem ter alguma que funciona como líder e toma estas decisões.


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Geiras disse:


> Ontem ao final da tarde pela Lourinhã



Boas fotos... 
Isso foi na Praia da Areia Branca, perto da foz do rio?


----------



## Geiras (15 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

Garcia disse:


> Boas fotos...
> Isso foi na Praia da Areia Branca, perto da foz do rio?


Foi sim senhor!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

StormRic disse:


> Estava eu a estranhar as gaivotas permanecerem no campo.
> Então, acontecimento surpreendente e que mostra como funciona esta comunidade, estavam todas pacificamente acomodadas no campo, a maior parte delas deitadas...
> 
> 
> ...


Aves que sabem tanto da atmosfera como nós! Sei sempre, mas sempre que quando o mar está revoltado e existe tempestades, as gaivotas chegam até à Amadora, muitas! Ás vezes chegam a Belas mas é muito raro!


----------



## Rachie (15 Dez 2014 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> magnífico pôr-do-sol na lagoa de Albufeira!
> 
> Tirar fotos com este vento é realmente um risco, ficamos parados e esfriamos muito. Recuperação rápida, três cobertores e chá quente de limão e mel a todas as horas.


Obrigada  adicionei gengibre ao chá. O que me incomoda mais é a tosse  mas foi por uma boa causa


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

por aqui agora estão 13.5ºC...

e à pouco lá fui eu tentar registar alguma coisa...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Garcia disse:


> por aqui agora estão 13.5ºC...
> 
> e à pouco lá fui eu tentar registar alguma coisa...



... sem palavras! 

14,5º aqui na varanda, o vendaval amainou, ao poente estava desabrida a nortada e moldava naves espaciais no céu...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aves que sabem tanto da atmosfera como nós! Sei sempre, mas sempre que quando o mar está revoltado e existe tempestades, as gaivotas chegam até à Amadora, muitas! Ás vezes chegam a Belas mas é muito raro!



É mesmo, elas sobem os vales, a ribeira de Barcarena, o Jamor especialmente.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Por aqui pelas Caldas 13 graus na varanda virada a norte e uma ventania dos diabos.. que frio..


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Por aqui pelas Caldas 13 graus na varanda virada a norte e uma ventania dos diabos.. que frio..



Virada a norte, 13º? Nada mal, eu tenho isso virado a sul e esteve a aquecer durante a tarde com alguns períodos de sol. Vejo o vento lá fora e imagino o desconforto térmico.
Mas se não fosse o vento eu diria que está um Dezembro morno, apesar de tudo, pois três horas após o pôr-do-sol e estas temperaturas


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2014 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> Consegues ver se há capacete em Sintra, deve haver com esta nortada e as nuvens baixas, talvez esteja é desgarrado dos cimos.



Sim houve aquela nebulosidade tipica em torno na serra, cheguei  apanhar uns timidos chuviscos junto a Malveira da Serra. 
O vento esteve forte.
_______

*12,9ºC*


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Mas se não fosse o vento eu diria que está um Dezembro morno, apesar de tudo, pois três horas após o pôr-do-sol e estas temperaturas



Neste momento registo por aqui uma Tmédia mensal de 7,8ºC. Os registos da minha estação foram sempre superiores a 9ºC de Tmédia em Dezembro, e já é o 6º ano de registo.

Não acredito que nessa zona as temperaturas estejam a ser superiores ao normal.


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

por aqui 13.0ºC neste momento..


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

Lousano disse:


> Neste momento registo por aqui uma Tmédia mensal de 7,8ºC. Os registos da minha estação foram sempre superiores a 9ºC de Tmédia em Dezembro, e já é o 6º ano de registo.
> 
> Não acredito que nessa zona as temperaturas estejam a ser superiores ao normal.



Ainda não houve temperaturas abaixo dos 9º, aquelas manhãs mesmo frias. E como a insolação tem sido superior ao normal, esta costa virada a sul aquece bem durante o dia. As temperaturas do oceano serão também em grande parte responsáveis por esta incapacidade das mínimas descerem aos valores normais. Relativamente ao interior não sei, o meu comentário era mais dirigido a esta zona.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Hoje, ao fim da tarde, em Peniche.
Fotos de João Rosado.


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não houve temperaturas abaixo dos 9º, aquelas manhãs mesmo frias. E como a insolação tem sido superior ao normal, esta costa virada a sul aquece bem durante o dia. As temperaturas do oceano serão também em grande parte responsáveis por esta incapacidade das mínimas descerem aos valores normais. Relativamente ao interior não sei, o meu comentário era mais dirigido a esta zona.



Na tua zona Tmin abaixo dos 9ºC acontecerá apenas em alguns dias, tal como em outros terás em Dezembro Tmin de 13/14ºC.

Neste Dezembro ainda não tiveste Tmin de 13/14ºC, certo?


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Candy disse:


> Hoje, ao fim da tarde, em Peniche.
> Fotos de João Rosado.



Vou ser muito sincero, como sempre sou aliás: o céu estava muito bonito realmente, onde estão as fotos de CandyMaia?


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Virada a norte, 13º? Nada mal, eu tenho isso virado a sul e esteve a aquecer durante a tarde com alguns períodos de sol. Vejo o vento lá fora e imagino o desconforto térmico.
> Mas se não fosse o vento eu diria que está um Dezembro morno, apesar de tudo, pois três horas após o pôr-do-sol e estas temperaturas


Sim ta sempre na varanda a norte... ás 23h registou 12,9 graus e agora voltou aos 13 graus.. estranho!


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Vou ser muito sincero, como sempre sou aliás: o céu estava muito bonito realmente, onde estão as fotos de CandyMaia?



Pois...fotos hoje não houve! Tive teste de avaliação de uma formação que tenho estado a fazer.
Não houve fotos, mas houve um 20 no teste!


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Dez 2014 às 01:10)

E agora começou a cair chuva fraca.. e voltou aos 12,9 graus..


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

Vince disse:


> Já esta, se a foto for genuína, parece levantar poucas dúvidas. Não te esqueças de reportar no MeteoGlobal, é importante que tudo fique registado.


Com respeito a essa foto, pode-se ver outras duas, do mesmo autor neste link https://www.facebook.com/telmo.dias.3/posts/877974975566359?pnref=story
É do facebook, mas está visível para qualquer pessoa. 
Vou-lhe dizer para reportar ao MeteoGlobal.


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

celsomartins84 disse:


> E agora começou a cair chuva fraca.. e voltou aos 12,9 graus..


Lol... despertaste-me a atenção. Fui à janela e... chove por cá também!


----------



## Zapiao (16 Dez 2014 às 02:50)

Alguém viu por aí o radar? So aparece o de Coruche.....


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2014 às 03:12)

Zapiao disse:


> Alguém viu por aí o radar? So aparece o de Coruche.....



No mosaico dos radares aparece-me só a imagem do radar de Loulé! 
Se for ver o de Coruche, que anda todo marado, aparece com o" facho". O de Loulé parece estar bem.


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2014 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca por Telheiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2014 às 08:47)

Isto está agreste, chuva fraca e vendaval.
*14,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto, a frente quente a passar, nimbostratus e chuva até há pouco, agora chuvisco. Vento noroeste fraco a moderado. Temperatura subiu para os 15/16º.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2014 às 08:56)

Chove bem, o vento sopra a *36 km/h*.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Dez 2014 às 09:38)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *15.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *84%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1023 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 09:49)

Candy disse:


> Pois...fotos hoje não houve! Tive teste de avaliação de uma formação que tenho estado a fazer.
> Não houve fotos, mas houve um 20 no teste!



off-topic:


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 09:52)

Já passou a frente. O céu abriu, nimbostratus varridos para sul, ficam cirrus, cirrostratus, possivelmente o que parecem ser altocumulus. 16º


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Por aqui já choveu, ainda deu para molhar o chao, logo ao inicio da manha.
Agora veio o sol fazer-nos uma boa visita.


----------



## Portugal Storms (16 Dez 2014 às 10:46)

Candy disse:


> No mosaico dos radares aparece-me só a imagem do radar de Loulé!
> Se for ver o de Coruche, que anda todo marado, aparece com o" facho". O de Loulé parece estar bem.



Bom dia, mais uma vez o radar deixou de dar informações. Li algures (já à uns anos) que estava previsto a construção de um novo radar em Arouca, mas pelos vistos ficou em "águas de bacalhau". O de Couruche é de 1998 e o de Loulé de 2005, penso que não sejam assim tão velhos para dar tantos problemas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 11:01)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Bom dia, mais uma vez o radar deixou de dar informações. Li algures (já à uns anos) que estava previsto a construção de um novo radar em Arouca, mas pelos vistos ficou em "águas de bacalhau". O de Couruche é de 1998 e o de Loulé de 2005, penso que não sejam assim tão velhos para dar tantos problemas.



Deve estar quase a entrar em funcionamento o radar de Arouca. Há um tópico dedicado:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...rte-do-pais-serra-da-freita-arouca.86/page-10


----------



## Portugal Storms (16 Dez 2014 às 11:08)

StormRic disse:


> Deve estar quase a entrar em funcionamento o radar de Arouca. Há um tópico dedicado:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...rte-do-pais-serra-da-freita-arouca.86/page-10


Obrigado pela informação .


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2014 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de 13,3ºC

Não vi cair nem uma gota e a estação marca 0,0mm também não contava com nada alem de uns pingos mas nem isso!

15,9ºC, 84%Hr, 1023,7hpa e vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 43km/h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2014 às 12:23)

Em Cascais se teve que chover foi por volta das 8:15... cheguei ao trabalho encharcado...
Voltou a chover mas fraco por volta das 10:30, de momento não chove.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

Por aqui está um vendaval, diria entre os 40 e os 50 km/h.
Torna-se complicado os trabalhos na rua.


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Dez 2014 às 13:23)

Volta a chuviscar por aqui.. tudo cinzento em redor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2014 às 14:02)

Rajadas fortes nesta estação ::  Lapa-Cartaxo IPORTUGA26 
(http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA26#history)
Rajada máxima de 86,9km/h:assobio:


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2014 às 14:44)

Boas
Por cá a noite foi muito ventosa!

O dia tem sido de aguaceiros, muito vento e céu bem tapado. A norte está muito escuro.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 16:29)

As imagens de satélite mostram que a nebulosidade se concentra em bandas estáticas. Ao mesmo tempo que a massa de ar flui para sul, a nebulosidade forma-se à chegada a essas bandas e dissipa-se à saída, por assim dizer. Vale a pena ver a animação de satélite que não consigo reproduzir aqui: http://www.sat24.com/en/sp
Este efeito é relativamente vulgar.
Ponho aqui três imagens com uma hora de intervalo:














Aqui em Carcavelos a nebulosidade de estratocumulus tem-se mantido tornando-se mais ou menos espessa, estando a zona situada no bordo sul de uma dessas bandas, de vez em quando chuvisca fraco.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Boa noite!

No final da manhã passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, durante o resto do dia esteve Sol e bastante vento.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Boas
Temperatura: *14.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *83%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1024 hPa*


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Chuvisco por Telheiras


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 18:42)

Algumas imagens do dia de hoje.
Estratocumulus, com algumas abertas, a constante ao longo do dia desde a passagem da frente quente ao início da manhã:





tecto das nuvens baixo, 500m talvez, a deixar apenas uma nesga ao poente


----------



## Garcia (16 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

por aqui neste momento está 14.1ºC...
vento fraco...

hoje o melhor registo que consegui foi este...





tirada às 16h54m...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

E lá estão os radares do IPMA a funcionar de meia em meia hora...Enfim. Pelo radar não há precipitação nenhuma em Lisboa...

Na Amadora a partir das 14h começou a chuviscar e não parou desde então, às 14h30 chovia fracamente e agora às 18h30 também choveu bastante...Esta chuva molha parvos que irrita muito e ninguém estava à espera  Mesmo sendo fraca, toda a gente apanhou uma molha e das boas, incluindo eu 

Máxima: 16,9ºC
Minima: 14,1ºC
Vento moderado do quadrante NNO e N a rondar sempre os 30km/h e rajada máxima de 58km/h

Só vi o sol às 13h30 quando estava um calor abafado na Amadora, depois disso só nebulosidade intensa e nuvens ameaçadoras a Norte. Antes disso mal chovia, as "pingas" de chuva não chegavam ao chão e não conseguiam molhá-lo 

Acham que esta chuva fraca durante a tarde toda deve-se aos "restos" da frente quente ou à frente fria que pelo mapa das frentes das 12h parecia que ia chegar a Lisboa?


----------



## Portugal Storms (16 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E lá estão os radares do IPMA a funcionar de meia em meia hora...Enfim. Pelo radar não há precipitação nenhuma em Lisboa...



Radares não, radar porque apenas 1 tem estado a funcionar...
Esperemos que estes problemas estejam relacionados com a entrada em funcionamento do novo radar da Serra da Freita.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2014 às 20:38)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Radares não, radar porque apenas 1 tem estado a funcionar...
> Esperemos que estes problemas estejam relacionados com a entrada em funcionamento do novo radar da Serra da Freita.


Também pensei nisso, e acho que é o mais provável já que têm de sincronizar esse com o de Coruche


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

Boas ao forum!
Aqui por Carcavelos o frio foi-se... estão 14.8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajadas fortes nesta estação ::  Lapa-Cartaxo IPORTUGA26
> (http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA26#history)
> Rajada máxima de 86,9km/h:assobio:



Esses dados estão errados. 
____________

Dia ventoso.
T.actual: *13,7ºC*
Acumulado: *3 mm *


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

É estranho de mais porque essas estações geralmente a dar dados errados são discrepâncias do tipo 30 para 100 km/h, e não um valor constante como está aí, curioso, mas sim provavelmente erro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2014 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esses dados estão errados.



Pois tens razão ! Fui agora ver os registos e aqueles 118.4 km/h são um disparate.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2014 às 22:40)

Sim, para alem dos dados errados, também ajuda ver o local em questão, essa ventania não _combina_ com o Ribatejo.
_______

*13,5ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

13,9 graus e vento forte
Muito frio na rua.


----------



## Candy (17 Dez 2014 às 02:59)

Algumas imagens do fim do dia de hoje.
Praia dos Supertubos, Peniche. Um pouco difícil devido ao vento, mas...


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Dez 2014 às 09:37)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *14.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *77%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1027 hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2014 às 10:03)

Céu muito nublado com 1028,2 hpa é um autêntico luxo, não são muitos os que na Europa que se podem dar a tal coisa .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2014 às 13:39)

14,0ºC
Vento moderado

De manhã ainda apanhei alguns chuvisos na zona de Murches.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2014 às 16:48)

Mais um dia geralmente nublado com algum vento.

A partir dos próximos dias vamos ter novo arrefecimento das temperaturas.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

Final de tarde:


----------



## nelson972 (17 Dez 2014 às 18:29)

Fim de tarde, Alcanena.


----------



## meko60 (17 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

Boas!
Sigo com 12,9ºC na Cova da Piedade.Reflexos do entardecer para o lado do nascente.


----------



## meko60 (17 Dez 2014 às 18:40)

Esta é para poente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

Por Carcavelos mais fresco que ontem, estão 13ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Boas,

*11,7ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

Hoje foi um dia relativamente morno apesar do vento por vezes moderado de norte. Céu sempre muito nublado por cirrus e cirrostratus, uma barra de típicos estratocumulus no horizonte marítimo de oeste.
Curiosamente com todas as nuvens altas não houve, que eu tivesse visto, halos solares ou outros fenómenos ópticos usuais em céus deste tipo.

O poente foi novamente um delírio de cores, como já foi lindamente mostrado.



AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde:



André, bem captadas essas formações as quais tenho alguma dificuldade em classificar mas penso que se podem chamar de cirrocumulus. Daqui de Carcavelos não eram bem visíveis.



nelson972 disse:


> Fim de tarde, Alcanena.



Nelson972, belo ponto de vista longínquo sobre aquelas "dunas celestes invertidas". Composição com mistério...



meko60 disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com 12,9ºC na Cova da Piedade.Reflexos do entardecer para o lado do nascente.



meko60, perfeito registo das cores acobreadas!


Fica aqui o horizonte completo em Carcavelos no momento mais colorido do espectáculo:


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Por aqui 12,9 graus e o vento ja abrandou..
A maxima ficou-se pelos 15 graus.


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2014 às 20:32)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje foi um dia relativamente morno apesar do vento por vezes moderado de norte. Céu sempre muito nublado por cirrus e cirrostratus, uma barra de típicos estratocumulus no horizonte marítimo de oeste.
> Curiosamente com todas as nuvens altas não houve, que eu tivesse visto, halos solares ou outros fenómenos ópticos usuais em céus deste tipo.
> 
> O poente foi novamente um delírio de cores, como já foi lindamente mostrado.
> ...


Fiquei tão triste quando saí do polo e vi as cores do pôr-do-sol já no fim. Achei logo que vocês iam captar na perfeição o momento e que podia vir aqui deliciar-me


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 20:38)

vamm disse:


> Fiquei tão triste quando saí do polo e vi as cores do pôr-do-sol já no fim. Achei logo que vocês iam captar na perfeição o momento e que podia vir aqui deliciar-me



no inverno acontece-nos muito, saímos já quase de noite ou mesmo de noite e temos a sensação de ter perdido algo, mas é como dizes, para isso é que serve a partilha.


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> no inverno acontece-nos muito, saímos já quase de noite ou mesmo de noite e temos a sensação de ter perdido algo, mas é como dizes, para isso é que serve a partilha.


E perdi mesmo. O pouco que vi, achei tãããão lindo! Estava mesmo perfeito para tirar uma fotos ou só para ficar a contemplar. Mas pronto, mais virão!


----------



## Garcia (17 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

hoje o trabalho não me permitiu fazer nenhum registo do poente.. nem lhe vi as cores tão pouco.. 

por agora estão 12.2ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2014 às 21:29)

Temperatura estabilizada: *11,4ºC*


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

A temperatura agora estabilizou nos 11,8 graus


----------



## Tufao André (18 Dez 2014 às 01:04)

Por aqui 10,5ºC e 80% de HR.
Como é que o IPMA prevê 10ºC de mínima para Lisboa se esse valor está a ser atingido agora?! 
Espero pelo menos uns 8ºC...


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2014 às 10:33)

Bom dia
A minima aqui foi 11,5 graus.
Agora estão 12,4 graus, ceu bastante nublado com o sol a espreitar e continua bastante vento.


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Dez 2014 às 11:13)

Boas
Temperatura: *12.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *71%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

9.9°C de temperatura actual e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

Boa noite,

Máxima fresca, *13,0ºC*
Actual/minima: *10,4ºC
*
Foto tirada ao inicio desta manhã em Cascais*.




*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

Interessante,mais uma estação netatmo, desta feita em Canha, Montijo.
Minima de *1,6ºC* , claramente local de inversão.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICANHA2


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Pressão nos 1030 hPa, céu limpo o dia todo e um lindo dia! 

*Máxima: 15,6ºC | Minima: 10,4ºC*
As temperaturas ao longo da semana devem manter-se assim, fresco durante o dia e frio durante a noite com a ajuda do vento.
Vento moderado, rajada de 50km/h

Deixo alguns fotos do céu hoje em Lisboa 
Não sei porque mas a baixa de Lisboa têm sempre tendência para ser muito quente  *19,2ºC! *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Por Carcavelos a noite está mais fresca que a anterior... neste momento 11.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

7.9°C actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei porque mas a baixa de Lisboa têm sempre tendência para ser muito quente  *19,2ºC! *



Basicamente, efeito da ilha de calor urbano/ Ausência de arejamento (vento entenda-se)
Existem alguns estudos sobre o padrão térmico da cidade de Lisboa:

http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/3858/1/igotul000951_tm.pdf
http://www1.ci.uc.pt/nicif/riscos/downloads/t15/Antonio Lopes sobraquceimento das cidades.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

*10,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pressão nos 1030 hPa, céu limpo o dia todo e um lindo dia!
> 
> *Máxima: 15,6ºC | Minima: 10,4ºC*
> As temperaturas ao longo da semana devem manter-se assim, fresco durante o dia e frio durante a noite com a ajuda do vento.
> ...



Está tudo dito sobre o dia de quinta-feira, 18! Boas fotos! Acrescento que longe no horizonte marítimo permaneciam as nuvens baixas normais nestas situações anticiclónicas de norte. Algumas nuvens agarravam-se também à serra de Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 03:36)

amanhã estou de volta à Fajarda para férias, depois é que vai ser competir com as minimas 

entretanto Coruche na ultima hora vai com 0.8ºC e aqui por Lisboa está por volta dos 9/10ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2014 às 06:46)

1,7ºC neste momento por aqui! É só gelo nos carros!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 07:28)

Boas,

*9,3ºC* e vento.

Seiça,Ourém, segue nos *-1,6ºC *


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2014 às 08:16)




----------



## Portugal Storms (19 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Saí da Moita com sol (mínima de 4ºC), cheguei a Palmela (Lagoinha) com muito nevoeiro.
Mínima em Palmela (Lagoinha) - *0,6ºC *
Neste momento estão* 2.9ºC *


*

*


----------



## Rachie (19 Dez 2014 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

De manhã (por volta das 6:30) fui ao IPMA ver as temperaturas e a Gago Coutinho marcava cerca de 7º. 
Agora marca 2.9º 

Começou a aparecer nevoeiro entretanto.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2014 às 10:06)

Rachie disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> De manhã (por volta das 6:30) fui ao IPMA ver as temperaturas e a Gago Coutinho marcava cerca de 7º.
> Agora marca 2.9º
> ...



A brisa de NE está a trazer o nevoeiro e o frio do estuário e a arrefecer em grande a região oriental de Lisboa.
2,9ºC em Lisboa já é um valor assinalável. Ainda para mais quando a mínima prevista era de 8ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2014 às 10:15)

Por aqui a manha vai bem geladinha, está um frio!!
Está tudo molhado com o orvalho que caiu durante a noite, e o sol está preguiçoso em aparecer.
Estão cerca de 8ºC


----------



## kelinha (19 Dez 2014 às 10:42)

Hoje pelas 9h estavam 2,5ºC em Pombal, com nevoeiro.
Quando cheguei a Coimbra, pelas 9h30, já o sol brilhava com 6ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (19 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia a todos. Tempo frio. Temperatura 4,8º , Humidade relativa 96 %. Nevoeiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia. Tempo frio, com mínima de* 2.1ºC*.

O nevoeiro persiste e estão apenas *5.5ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2014 às 11:49)

Boas

*8,9ºC* e céu limpo

Mínima de *0,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

elah, isto hoje está frio em Lisboa, coisa rara


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2014 às 13:05)

Boas!

Isto da meteorologia realmente tem muito que se diga, num lado da serra está céu limpo e 11ºC e do outro nevoeiro cerrado e 4ºC!

Antes de entrar no túnel do grilo (como quem vem de Frielas), céu limpo e um Sol imenso, do outro lado visibilidade de apenas 200m.

Por aqui a mínima foi de uns calorosos *7,6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

Boas tardes

Muita neblina por aqui, mas não está frio neste microclima em frente à praia. Lisboa GC teve 3º de mínima, mas mais perto do rio e para oeste as temperaturas eram mais altas, 6º na Ajuda.
O Cabo Raso deve dar a medida das mínimas aqui da costa: 11º (tive 12º na varanda, )


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 13:21)

o sol já espreita em Lisboa, o céu já está quase limpo


----------



## Rachie (19 Dez 2014 às 13:31)

AnDré disse:


> A brisa de NE está a trazer o nevoeiro e o frio do estuário e a arrefecer em grande a região oriental de Lisboa.
> 2,9ºC em Lisboa já é um valor assinalável. Ainda para mais quando a mínima prevista era de 8ºC.


É que em Benfica quando cheguei às 8:00 estava frio, mas apesar de tudo um pouco menos frio que em Cacilhas às 7:15. Quando começo a ver o nevoeiro a entrar e a temperatura a baixar fiquei 

Obrigada pela explicação.  Este forum é uma escola fantástica


----------



## MontijoCity (19 Dez 2014 às 14:02)

No Montijo estavam 4º às 8 da manhã... mas com uma sensação térmica mais baixa.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 16:09)

coruche na ultima hora ainda com 7.9ºC

edit: 8.9ºC ultima hora


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Dez 2014 às 16:59)

Boas
Temperatura: *9.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *81%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

Temperatura varanda virada a sul: 13,8 graus e a descer bem rapido..
Varanda virada a norte: 11,6 graus.
Ainda algum vento.
Pôr do sol..


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2014 às 17:14)

Temperatura a descer acentuadamente ! *8.4ºC* actuais, céu geralmente limpo e humidade relativa nos 85%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

Pressão nos *1032 hPa*
Temp. atual: *11ºC*
Vento continua fraco a moderado.

17h00 - Aqui o por do sol dá-se mais cedo graças ao "monstro de 300m" à minha frente mais conhecido por Monte Abraao 
Deixo aqui algumas fotos


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão tivemos uma manhã com bastante nevoeiro e uma mínima de *1.6ºC*, durante o resto do dia esteve Sol e algumas nuvens altas, por agora vai descendo a temperatura, o meu sensor marca 8.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

Aqui por Carcavelos neste momento o termómetro marca uns cálidos 12ºC...


----------



## joao nunes (19 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

sigo com 10,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

Boas noites,

Não esperava uma maxima tão fresca, *11,7ºC*
Agora: *10,5ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.
*____________*

Ha pouco passei pelo Pisão, por lá não havia inversão,a temperatura  estava estabilizada nos *10ºC*, é o que dá estar vento em todo o lado (fundo de vale e topos).


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

*5,1ºC* já neste momento pela Quinta do Conde.
Incha que é de Sul!! Bora, sempre a descer!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

*9,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 20:24)

Geiras disse:


> *5,1ºC* já neste momento pela Quinta do Conde.
> Incha que é de Sul!! Bora, sempre a descer!



Vai bem lançada, abriram a arca frigorifica (brisa de sul) na Arrabida.


----------



## cactus (19 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

aqui estão 7,5ºC .


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Geiras disse:


> *5,1ºC* já neste momento pela Quinta do Conde.
> Incha que é de Sul!! Bora, sempre a descer!



Belo registo, hoje (próxima madrugada) certamente vais aos negativos.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

Thomar disse:


> Belo registo, hoje (próxima madrugada) certamente vais aos negativos.



Pena Já não ter o sensor, se não espetava-o na ribeira de coina para medir a mínima


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

quem quer fazer competição comigo?  de volta à Fajarda (Coruche) sigo com *2.6ºC *


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

david 6 disse:


> quem quer fazer competição comigo?  de volta à Fajarda (Coruche) sigo com *2.6ºC *


Eu faço, eu faço... Pena neste momento que não tenho maneira de registar a temperatura convenientemente (só com termometro do carro), estou em Ponte de Sôr, e neste momento estão *+3ºC* e em Alvega às 20 UTC estavam *+2,1ºC.*


----------



## Zapiao (19 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

david 6 disse:


> amanhã estou de volta à Fajarda para férias, depois é que vai ser competir com as minimas
> 
> entretanto Coruche na ultima hora vai com 0.8ºC e aqui por Lisboa está por volta dos 9/10ºC


Dá um abraço ao Antonio Ramos e á Mica Antunes, eles sabem quem eu sou.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

Zapiao disse:


> Dá um abraço ao Antonio Ramos e á Mica Antunes, eles sabem quem eu sou.



não conheço

*1.9ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 22:25)

Thomar disse:


> Eu faço, eu faço... Pena neste momento que não tenho maneira de registar a temperatura convenientemente (só com termometro do carro), estou em Ponte de Sôr, e neste momento estão *+3ºC* e em Alvega às 20 UTC estavam *+2,1ºC.*



Não sabia que Ponte de Sor tinha um potencial tão interessante,estive a consultar a respectiva carta militar e salta à vista a confluência de varias linhas de água, encosta exposta a NO/O, centenas valeiros, ou seja, uma maravilha para as inversões térmicas.

Aqueles sitios onde coloquei a bola, parecem-me interessantes.







Seria bom que não houvesse nevoeiro, para a minima descer livremente.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

4.8°C actuais.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

por aqui muito nevoeiro a temperatura estacionou nos 1.8ºC/1.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

Céu aqui por Sintra e 8,6ºC, o vento não deixa a temperatura descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 23:26)

Nada mau, por aqui *10,2ºC*.
Rajadas de *43 km/h*.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui muito nevoeiro a temperatura estacionou nos 1.8ºC/1.9ºC



Por aqui 2.8ºC, nevoeiro só junto ao rio, já há geada a formar-se sobre os carros!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

MSantos disse:


> Por aqui 2.8ºC, nevoeiro só junto ao rio, já há geada a formar-se sobres os carros!



Canha, não muito longe daí, já vai nos *0,9ºC* 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICANHA2


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2014 às 23:40)

Boas,
Por cá tivemos um dia muito ventoso. A partir das 14h30 a sensação de frio, com o vento, aumentou muito! 
Continua o vento moderado a forte, com rajadas. 
Embora a temperatura não seja muito baixa, sente-se muito frio.
As casas não chegaram a aquecer!  
Na rua, a cada esquina, ouviam-se pessoas a queixarem-se do frio.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Canha, não muito longe daí, já vai nos *0,9ºC*
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICANHA2



E em Benavente 3.7ºC! 

Por aqui 2.6ºC, nota-se algum nevoeiro alto, veremos se chegamos aos negativos!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Por aqui 2.8ºC, nevoeiro só junto ao rio, já há geada a formar-se sobre os carros!


Descobri agora uma estação particular em Samora:
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM5&MR=1

Marca 3,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Saí de Taveiro (Coimbra) às 23h e já tinha o vidro do carro cheio de gelo, que não foi nada fácil de tirar.
Não sei qual era a temperatura exterior, mas devia rondar 1ºC, e o vento era nulo. Aquela zona também deve ter fortes inversões térmicas.
Já em casa, a cerca de 5km, o vento era fraco e o termómetro marcava 3,6ºC.

De momento, 4ºC e vento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

2.1ºC neste momento, a temperatura não desce, pelo contrário já subiu 0.2ºC... raio do nevoeiro, o chão até já está a ficar molhado de tanto nevoeiro que é


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Varanda norte: 10,4 graus
Varanda sul: 12 graus
O vento acalmou.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

Canha,Montijo: *0,4ºC*
Seiça,Ourém: *0,6ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

Continua a descer em Samora; 2,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 01:13)

Por aqui, a miséria do costume, *9,8ºC

Seiça* já entrou em campo negativo, *- 0,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

que tristeza 2.4ºC, ela não desce, raio do nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 02:31)

desisto, 2.7ºC, até sobe!!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2014 às 02:50)

Varanda norte: 9,1 graus
Varanda sul: 10,3 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2014 às 03:24)

Desde a 0h já tive entre 8,1ºC e 8,6ºC várias vezes.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2014 às 04:10)

Boa madrugada!

Por aqui muito nevoeiro *2.1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 04:19)

estação de Coruche também tem vindo a subir, finalmente depois de manter e subir durante algumas horas, volta a descer, vou com *2.0ºC*


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2014 às 04:47)

Por cá 10.1 Cº, no centro de Peniche. 
Vento de rajadas.


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2014 às 04:55)

muito nevoeiro e 2ºC .


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 07:58)

Bom dia

Finalmente a mínima em Carcavelos desceu abaixo dos 9, estão 8º neste momento (na varanda!). Nevoeiro na barra do Tejo e ao largo daqui da costa. O céu está repleto de cirrus e cirrostratus. Vento fraco de nordeste.
É provável pelo aspecto que o campo já tenha uma película de geada fina.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2014 às 08:10)

Sigo com 0,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 08:18)

Boas,

T.actual/Minima: *8,1ºC
________
*
Às 7:00 a estação de Lisboa(Gago Coutinho) ia nos *2,5ºC*. 
Parece que o nevoeiro está a beneficiar as minimas onde não ocorre inversão.
_____

Seiça segue nos *-2,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 08:29)

Ontem em Sintra ao fim da tarde estava céu pouco nublado com estratocumulus leves e as nuvens não tocavam a serra. Mas o vento era gelado de norte, com rajadas. Uma grande parte das folhas já caíu mas ainda restam muitas árvores por despir.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 08:30)

Geiras disse:


> Sigo com 0,9ºC.



Boas Geiras,

É impressão minha ou o vento fraco de norte, atenou um pouco a intensidade da inversão aí da tua zona?


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2014 às 08:42)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Finalmente a mínima em Carcavelos desceu abaixo dos 9, estão 8º neste momento (na varanda!). Nevoeiro na barra do Tejo e ao largo daqui da costa. O céu está repleto de cirrus e cirrostratus. Vento fraco de nordeste.
> É provável pelo aspecto que o campo já tenha uma película de geada fina.


duvido , eu saí á pouco de casa andei aqui perto de casa com 1ºC , e nada de geada por causa do nevoeiro.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2014 às 08:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Geiras,
> 
> É impressão minha ou o vento fraco de norte, atenou um pouco a intensidade da inversão aí da tua zona?



Creio que sim. Eventualmente também o nevoeiro contribuiu para isso eheh


----------



## Reportorio (20 Dez 2014 às 08:47)

Este ano ainda não tinha chegado a esta temperatura 4ºC aqui por Miratejo e nevoeiro cerrado não se vê um "boi"


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 08:51)

cactus disse:


> duvido , eu saí á pouco de casa andei aqui perto de casa com 1ºC , e nada de geada por causa do nevoeiro.



Mas aqui não houve nevoeiro e este campo de que falo é um microclima local, uma depressão rodeada de árvores e que costuma ter ou neblinas rente ao solo ou geadas enquanto tudo em redor não apresenta esses fenómenos.
Os 8º que indiquei são na varanda de terceiro andar e servem apenas para minha referência.

Imagens do amanhecer de hoje:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 10:48)

Sigo com *8,8ºC*
______

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *8,9ºC* / *11,7ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *6.3ºC *(com a "aragem" que corre a sensação de frio é maior)
Humidade Relativa: *91%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1034 hPa*


----------



## ct5iul (20 Dez 2014 às 11:18)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max*: 3.8 ºC*
Temp Mini:* 3.2ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *25.9 km/h* 


Temp atual 3.8ºC 11:10

Pressão: 1034.0Hpa 11:10
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 11:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 3.5ºC 11:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 3.0ºC 11:10
Humidade Relativa:93% 11:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 11:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia !  Mínima de 0.9°C e winchill mínimo de -3.8°C.

Está frio, estando nevoeiro e 3.7°C neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 11:27)

Para aquecer os posts anteriores, *9,4ºC* .


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Mínima de *3,6ºC*. Não houve inversão térmica devido ao vento. 

Agora, *8,1ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2014 às 11:43)

O sol vei-nos visitar já deviam de ser umas 10:30, para nos aquecer o corpo e "alma".
Neste momento cerca de 9,5ºC


----------



## nelson972 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

Estou no Baleal, vento forte, céu encoberto e 11°.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:22)

*10,3ºC
____________*

Ás 11:00 Lisboa(Gago Coutinho) registava 2,3ºC. 
Vamos ver como evoluem as temperaturas e respectivo nevoeiro.

Nas ultimas horas:


----------



## nelson972 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:27)

Foto do meu local de seguimento em Alvados, tirada por um vizinho.
foto no FB de João Conceição. 
Logo à noite espero ver o registo da mínima de hoje.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

Quote em vez de edit.. desculpem ...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:31)

nelson972 disse:


> Foto do meu local de seguimento em Alvados, tirada por um vizinho.
> foto no FB de Luís Conceição.
> Logo à noite espero ver o registo da mínima de hoje.




Espectacular, tambem estou curioso para saber o valor da minima.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 12:39)

Já vou nos 11,5ºC, quase a bater maxima de ontem (11,7ºC).


Basta consultar o wunderground para ver onde anda o nevoeiro. 
Valores impressionantes...incrivel os 3ºC nos arredores de Sesimbra.


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2014 às 12:42)

boas aqui ainda estão 4,1ºC sensação de frio terrivel devido ao vento e humidade , ceu ainda com nuvens altas e neblina por baixo , a curiosidade é que é quase 1 da tarde. :S


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2014 às 12:54)

Bom dia pessoal.
Aqui pela margem sul, Corroios,  seguimos com 5.6ºc e 95%HR depois de uma minima de 2.9ºc pelas 10:00.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 13:06)

minima de *1.6ºC*
o nevoeiro dissipou se há poucos minutos, temperatura começou agora a subir com o sol, actual: *6.5ºC *e 98% humidade **


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2014 às 13:10)

Inacreditavelmente está a esta hora aqui ainda 4,7ºC

A mínima foi de 2,6ºC

O sol só agora quer aparecer! a máxima não deve sequer passar dos 10 ou pouco ira passar


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2014 às 13:14)

Pra vós que tendes nevoeiro, aqui por Sintra é isto e 12.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2014 às 13:26)

Boas.

Mais uma vez há uma serra que separa terras de Lisboa com nevoeiro de terras dos arredores sem nevoeiro.

Ainda assim a temperatura mínima foi bem mais baixa que ontem, *3,9ºC* registados (em comparação com os 7.6ºC de ontem).

Como não consegui comprar mais sensores do LIDL foi-me impossível de registar temperaturas noutros locais potencialmente mais frescos que aqui.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

O sol já se instalou por aqui mas ainda estão apenas 6,0ºC com uma humidade de 93% e algum vento que faz com que o chill esteja em 3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 13:39)

*11,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 13:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> *11,4ºC*



Grande subida em poucos minutos, *13,1ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2014 às 15:05)

Minima na Amadora: *3,6ºC* a minima mais baixa até agora 
Temp. atual: *11,3ºC* e a subir

Pressão a norte vai quase nos 1040 hPa e aqui vai nos 1034 hPa
Céu limpo a norte e a sul quase tapado por cirrus


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2014 às 15:09)

Boas tardes ao forum...

Por Carcavelos o termómetro marca 9.9ºC... só se está bem ao sol.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2014 às 15:09)

Caldas da Rainha 13,2 graus e céu limpo




Foz do Arelho 12,5 graus
Bastante nublado
Sudoeste




Sul




Sudeste


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 15:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas tardes ao forum...
> 
> Por Carcavelos o termómetro marca 9.9ºC... só se está bem ao sol.



Isto hoje inverteu-se, *11,6ºC* cá em cima.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2014 às 16:29)

9.1°C de máxima. A temperatura já vai descendo estando neste momento nos 8.8°C.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2014 às 16:35)

Nevoeiro esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 17:03)

*T.máxima*: *13,2ºC
T.actual: 11,1ºC
*
Neste momento a serra está com nevoeiro nos topos.
*



*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2014 às 17:09)

7.9°C de temperatura actual.


----------



## joao nunes (20 Dez 2014 às 17:20)

sigo com 8,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2014 às 17:32)

Tive 3,6ºC de mínima em Queluz , só agora vi, possa, não me lembro de alguma vez ter tido temperatura tão baixa nesta altura do ano.


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2014 às 17:57)

temperatura já em queda 8,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

Por acaso fui à rua agora e até se está bem, parecem estar uns 12ºC em Belas


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

Boa noite.
Hoje ás 09:00h estavam 4,1ºC na Cova da Piedade,mas ás 10:30 baixou para os 3,7ºC, não sei se foi a mínima real porque a estação está com 1 bug,que a desliga entre as 04h e as 09h .Para o efeito foi a mínima de hoje.Agora estão 9,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Cirrus e neblina o dia todo. Uma barra de cirrus progride rodando de WSW para ESE; muitos contrails e nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo produziram estas imagens ao poente:














Quando se julga que as cores estão terminadas, os poentes têm sido criativos:













Nota-se que os contrails duravam relativamente pouco tempo até se dissiparem nas zonas azuis do céu limpas de cirrus, mas naquela faixa expandiam-se em verdadeiras nuvens e não se dissipavam de todo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

por aqui 7.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

*10,4ºC*
__________

Seiça já vai nos *4,3ºC *
Nota: Teve uma máxima de *15,7ºC

*


----------



## joao nunes (20 Dez 2014 às 19:20)

sigo com 8,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2014 às 19:49)

*5.9ºC *por aqui


----------



## Garcia (20 Dez 2014 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Cirrus e neblina o dia todo. Uma barra de cirrus progride rodando de WSW para ESE; muitos contrails e nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo produziram estas imagens ao poente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




brutal.. 

ainda tentei capturar por aqui alguma coisa mas a nebulosidade aqui não deu qualquer hipótese.. 

de momento 12.5ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 20:14)

*10,2ºC
_____
*
Interessante, o comentador da Sportv disse que no estadio do Estoril Praia ( mesmo aqui ao lado) estão agora 7ºC, é bem provavel que seja mesmo esse o valor, o estádio está numa zona de inversão.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2014 às 20:22)

5,5°C actuais.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Dez 2014 às 20:30)

StormRic disse:


> Nota-se que os contrails duravam relativamente pouco tempo até se dissiparem nas zonas azuis do céu limpas de cirrus, mas naquela faixa expandiam-se em verdadeiras nuvens e não se dissipavam de todo.



Fotos admiráveis, como nos vens habituando ! 
Esses contrails duplos à direita , também os vi desde a zona das Caldas, belo cenário.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Em poucos minutos, levantou-se algum vento a temperatura subiu dos 9,8ºC aos 11,9ºC, impressionante.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

nelson972 disse:


> Foto do meu local de seguimento em Alvados, tirada por um vizinho.
> foto no FB de João Conceição.
> Logo à noite espero ver o registo da mínima de hoje.



Mínima de hoje -1,2° . Esperava mais frio...
Temperatura cerca das 22:00h. : 1,2° .


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em poucos minutos, levantou-se algum vento a temperatura subiu dos 9,8ºC aos 11,9ºC, impressionante.



 deveras estranho, será que o vento traz as bolsas de ar morno que estiveram na encosta sul da serra? Quando às vezes desço por esse lado, Malveira da Serra ou arredores da Pedra Amarela, Mula , etc, sinto a subida de temperatura, mas depois quando chego ao Estoril está mais frio, isto nas situações de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> deveras estranho, será que o vento traz as bolsas de ar morno que estiveram na encosta sul da serra? Quando às vezes desço por esse lado, Malveira da Serra ou arredores da Pedra Amarela, Mula , etc, sinto a subida de temperatura, mas depois quando chego ao Estoril está mais frio, isto nas situações de vento.



Pois não sei,  possivelmente foi algo normal, o vento aumentou um pouco e a temperatura disparou, embora ache que o dito vento não justificasse os tais 2,1ºC a mais.
_____

*9,8ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

StormRic disse:


> Cirrus e neblina o dia todo. Uma barra de cirrus progride rodando de WSW para ESE; muitos contrails e nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo produziram estas imagens ao poente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também tirei uma com uma diferença de um minuto , junto a praia, e mais umas por ai abaixo  como são sensivelmente mais do mesmo de voltas anteriores, julgo não ser necessário publicá-las.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Dez 2014 às 01:15)

As 21h estavam 8,5 graus.. Agora, (4h depois), estão 10,4 graus!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 01:20)

Vitor TT disse:


> Também tirei uma com uma diferença de um minuto , junto a praia, e mais umas por ai abaixo  como são sensivelmente mais do mesmo de voltas anteriores, julgo não ser necessário publicá-las.



Claro que É necessário! Aqui da varanda é que é sempre a mesma coisa, queremos ver é com paisagem como fazes!


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2014 às 02:40)

*3.2ºC *e nevoeiro até o chão está todo molhado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 08:15)

Boas,

T.minima: *7,3ºC*
T.actual: *9,1ºC




*


----------



## nelson972 (21 Dez 2014 às 08:48)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de -0,8° ;
Actual 1,4° .
Céu quase limpo com uns cirrus bem interessantes.
O vale onde tenho o Auriol parece ser o único local com geada, tanto mais que o termómetro do carro só desceu dos 6° nessa área .


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

Bons dias

Último nascente do Outono para celebrar o Solstício. Com bastante neblina na barra do Tejo mas quase sem os bancos de nevoeiro espesso de ontem. Barcos na faina apesar da ondulação ainda se mostrar elevada nos baixios do Bugio e na praia de Carcavelos. Vento fraco de nordeste. Cirrus de facto "bem interessantes" que se deslocam de oeste para leste. Menos frio.


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Dez 2014 às 10:21)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *9.0ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 90%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

*12,1ºC*
_____

Sai mais uma geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, tem sido algo recorrente nas ultimas madrugadas, contas feitas, é a 13ª da temporada. 
A minima (0,1ºC)  foi certamente batida numa das ultimas madrugada, daqui a umas semanas deslocar-me-ei ao local.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2014 às 12:28)

Boas

Mínima de 4,0ºC

Agora céu praticamente limpo e 9,2ºC

A máxima ontem não foi alem dos 10,2ºC e já foi feita perto das 21h


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2014 às 13:34)

minima: *2.0ºC *
actual: *15.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2014 às 13:37)

Aquece rápido já estão 12,1ºC e 81%Hr o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Dez 2014 às 14:13)

A pedido de muitas famílias aqui vai ,

nada como um brufem 600mg para me "deixar" sair de casa esperando um dia não o vir a pagar caro, mas a vontade fala mais alto e lá teve de ser,

volta do costume por enquanto, pois o cabedal não me permite ir para mais longe ainda por cima o gasóleo a ficar a preços "decentes" ?? e enquanto o nosso "querido e adorável" governo não resolve carregar em 2015, enfim,

desta vez levei um tripé para fotografar mais no escuro, mas esta máquina que levei lida mal com pouca iluminação pois a velocidade não reduz mais que 15" ou menos conforme o ISO seleccionado, ainda por cima comecei a ter um stress com a carroça velha que levei e apercebi-me que o alternador mal carregava a bateria pois o arranque já se mostrava penoso nas ultimas paragens para fotografar, o que me impediu de me afastar do jipe pois não podia desligar o motor,

temperatura fria, pouco vento, mas a "fornecer" uma sensação mais gélido e mar com alguma ondulação,


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 14:25)

Uma das que tirei ao nascer do Sol hoje... 






por agora a temperatura está nos 20.8ºC... Será??  ou será que é algum ar quente que se acumula debaixo da varanda onde está o censor?


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

Temp. atual: *14,5ºC*
Parece que hoje vai ser bem quente! 

Dia mais pequeno do ano! Nascer do sol às 7h51 e pôr do sol às 17h18! Exatamente 9h27min27seg de luz solar! Altitude do sol ronda os 25º
Às 23h03 começa o Inverno


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2014 às 14:57)

Mínima de 2,6°C.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 18:51)

Vitor TT disse:


> A pedido de muitas famílias aqui vai ,
> 
> nada como um brufem 600mg para me "deixar" sair de casa esperando um dia não o vir a pagar caro, mas a vontade fala mais alto e lá teve de ser,
> 
> ...



Bela a nossa praia, ontem não fui vê-la mas com estes registos já fica o espírito consolado  obrigado! Um fim de semana óptimo para o surf calmo  e de aprendizagem, boas ondas como se vê e grandes marés. Aquele pequeno paraíso dourado na terceira foto mostra bem como a nossa costa é um lugar de eleição, a cuidar sob todos os aspectos. Está bem distribuída a areia como se vê na segunda foto, perfil de praia equilibrado embora no extremo oeste parece ter perdido um bocado com o Novembro. Abraço e boa recuperação!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

Garcia disse:


> Uma das que tirei ao nascer do Sol hoje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto é muuiito lindo! Não temos grandes montanhas aqui na região oeste mas estes nevoeiros e neblinas conseguiram fazer parecer o contrário! Um sonho de foto!

As varandas são caprichosas na retenção de calor, especialmente se há pouco vento.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

A região oeste no esplendor das fotos de Garcia, não percam:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/solsticio-de-inverno-2014.8044/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

Boas.

Por aqui a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *4,3ºC*.

Há pouco fui colocar o sensor junto ao rio de Loures, amanhã veremos a temperatura mínima registada... se o sensor ainda lá estiver


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

por aqui já vai descendo bem, *8.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *7,3ºC* / *14,7ºC
*
Agora: *11,8ºC
*


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 22:28)

Os cirrus só permaneceram durante o início da manhã, depois desapareceram para leste deixando um céu praticamente limpo.





O último poente do Outono e o ponto mais a sul em que o Sol toca o oceano:





Mar calmo acessível a todas as embarcações:





O momento do ocaso propriamente dito está nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-7#post-465558


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

Boas
Estou de volta.
Por aqui dias com alguma alternância entre sol e nuvens.
Nortada fresca.
Alguns dias mais frios outros mais quentes.
Houve por estes dias também alguma ocorrência de chuvisco/chuva fraca.
Hoje voltou arrefecer bastante estando uma noite bem fresquinha.
Parece que para o próximo fim-de-semana teremos o regresso de chuva.
Será que é desta que o AA nos vai abandonar?


----------



## Rachie (22 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Ontem passei a tarde e parte da noite no Seixal. Quando fui para la pelas 13h estavam cerca de 5 graus em Almada e 4 no Seixal se bem me lembro. Esteve frio o dia todo mas penso que deve ter chegado aos 8. As 22h voltei para casa, estavam 4 no Seixal, 2 na entrada da autoestrada e 7 em Almada


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

Boa noite.. 
Pelas Caldas da Rainha, céu limpo, vento fraco e 9,5 graus.


----------



## Candy (22 Dez 2014 às 03:37)

Hei hei... 9,3º C no centro de Peniche
Começou o inverno   vamos ver o que a estação nos trás


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2014 às 03:55)

por aqui *1.4ºC *hoje sem nevoeiro, pode ser que chegue aos negativos


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Dez 2014 às 09:22)

Bom dia
Esta noite a temperatura desceu ate aos 7,6 graus.. ainda se vê alguma geada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2014 às 09:34)

Bons dias.

Como referi ontem, coloquei o meu sensor (infelizmente só tenho 1) junto ao rio de Loures, aqui.

A temperatura mínima registada foi de *1,9ºC*, nada de especial mas aqui na zona deve ser dos sítios mais frios, a mínima aqui onde resido (a 500m do local referido) deverá ter rondado os 5ºC, portanto é uma grande diferença em tão curta distância.

Da próxima vez que houver sensores à venda no LIDL vou para lá no 1º dia ainda antes de abrirem


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Dez 2014 às 11:48)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.2ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *83%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1029 hPa*


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

minima de *0.8ºC*
actual e maxima até agora: 15.5ºC, céu pouco nublado (umas nuvens a sul)

PS: estava a pensar em por o sensor do lidl no vale que passa no centro da Fajarda, junto a uma ribeira, mas não sei bem o que fazer para o proteger, há o RS (que já tenho um para a estação), mas não queria gastar mais só numa coisa destas, que ainda por cima só posso fazer enquanto estou cá de férias, há alguma maneira de fazer uma protecção mais simples para o sensor do lidl (auriol) que resulte?


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2014 às 15:55)

Dias permanecem idênticos por aqui, sempre 6-7ºC de minima e 15-16ºC de maxima, vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo, com um azul timido e alguns cirrus de manhã. Só quando vem o nevoeiro é que altera tudo. Mas este aspeto deve-se manter até ao final da semana.

Pressão a rondar os 1030 hPa! 

O céu está estranho só para mim? Quando se olha para o sol o céu está branco à volta e muito pálido... poeiras?


----------



## Rachie (22 Dez 2014 às 16:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O céu está estranho só para mim? Quando se olha para o sol o céu está branco à volta e muito pálido... poeiras?


Sim, eu também. Até lhe noto um tom algo acinzentado no horizonte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Por aqui tem sido uns dia bem fresquinhos principalmente ao inicio da manha, antes do sol aquecer um bocado.
Já se visiona bem a geada, pelo inicio da manha, mas ainda nao tem sido com grande intensidade, porque depressa derrete, com os primeiros raios de sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

Por do sol bem alaranjado, o horizonte a oeste está todo laranja, devem ter fotos lindas!


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

Boas

Hoje foi uma dia bem ameno por aqui a máxima foi até aos 18,1ºC

Mínima de 5,9ºC

Agora estão 12,8ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

Boas,

Já a reportar desde a Lezíria ribatejana, onde ficarei por alguns dias. Temperaturas bastante amenas à chegada, pelas 15h30. Agora já se nota um claro arrefecimento.

Também reparei no ocaso laranja bastante intenso. Junto ao mar devia estar bem interessante!


----------



## jotackosta (22 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Deixo uma foto tirada este mês no Jardim Botânico em Belém. Sol e muita cor


----------



## Garcia (22 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

por aqui, 14.7ºC...

hoje onde estava à hora do pôr-do-sol, só consegui tirar uma foto aos reflexos...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Boas noites,

*7,7ºC */ *13,2ºC*

Sigo com *10,1ºC*.
________

Hoje às 8:30 o carro registou *4ºC* no Pisão, a temperatura era  certamente inferior, pois a estrada está a 6 metros acima dos terrenos mais abrigados junto á linha de água.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

Acabei de chegar do Montijo. Algures a meio da reta de Alcochete o termómetro do carro baixou até aos 6ºC. Muitas bolsas de nevoeiro entre Alcochete e o Porto Alto.


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Primeiro dia de Inverno pareceu mais de Primavera fria.
Céu limpo, neblina no horizonte, talvez algo mais densa a sudoeste. Vento fraco de Leste.
O poente revelou longínquas nuvens, de laranja passou a cinzento enquanto um "morango" gigante se escondia por trás de cumuliformes.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

Bem apetitoso esse morango!


----------



## Rachie (23 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Nao faço ideia que temperatura estará na rua (nao está tanto frio como no fim de semana) mas a estrada está desde o inicio da noite molhada com a humidade do ar. Parece que choveu.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2014 às 01:56)

temperatura a subir 8.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 02:53)

Céu nublado por Carcavelos, nada de estrelas hoje. As nuvens parecem vir de sul, lentamente, há nuvens baixas e altas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2014 às 03:05)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro dia de Inverno pareceu mais de Primavera fria.
> Céu limpo, neblina no horizonte, talvez algo mais densa a sudoeste. Vento fraco de Leste.
> O poente revelou longínquas nuvens, de laranja passou a cinzento enquanto um "morango" gigante se escondia por trás de cumuliformes.


Fotos lindas como sempre! 
Então afinal aquilo que pensava que eram poeiras era afinal neblina muito densa? É que mal se conseguia olhar para o sol porque tudo à volta dele era branco xD Foi um dia interessante!


----------



## Candy (23 Dez 2014 às 03:35)

Às 23h30 a minha estação marcava 9,5º C.
Agora estão 11,3º C.


----------



## Candy (23 Dez 2014 às 03:36)

Muita humidade na rua. Quase parece ter chovido. Fsltam as poças.


----------



## Rachie (23 Dez 2014 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

O carro marcava 10º e está céu muito nublado. No entanto a humidade deve estar tão alta que se sente bastante frio


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

manhã nublada por aqui, com direito a um balão em forma de licor beirão 

minima: 8.0ºC(muito mais quente que as noites anteriores), actual: 8.4ºC 95% humidade


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Dez 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado, pouco vento e o termómetro marca agora 10º. Está bastante menos frio do que nos dias anteriores.
Desejo-vos uma quadra natalícia cheia de amizade e calor (humano - também cão e gato -  e já agora dentro de casa), docinhos (não estamos em época de pensar na linha - em Abril logo se vê), uns brindes cheios de bons desejos (fora com os maus pensamentos) e abraços sinceros  É o que se leva desta vida.
Feliz Natal


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2014 às 11:25)

Céu também nublado, algo que não esperava! Deve-se manter durante a quadra natalícia toda
11ºC neste momento!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

Manha marcada por nublosidade, com o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens de vez em quando, de salientar também a fraca ausência de orvalho.
Comparando a manha de hoje, com as do fim-de-semana passado, notasse que nao fez tanto frio logo ao inicio desta manha.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2014 às 14:22)

Boas!

Noite bem menos fria que as anteriores, já que a mínima ficou por 7.9ºC. Por agora céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2014 às 15:26)

Boa tarde,

Por Samora céu muito nublado e temperturas bem amenas para uma tarde de dezembro no Ribatejo: 15,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Candy (23 Dez 2014 às 17:11)

Estamos assim para sul. 
Pinceladas de frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2014 às 19:06)

Boa noite,

Maxima: *14,2ºC*

Actual: *11,5ºC*
_______________________
Medição itinerante feita ha uns minutos atrás.

Pisão, Alcabideche(local mais frio do concelho de Cascais)  https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7371...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1swPizAiQjg7ETvnVS8nh9tw!2e0
Temperatura: *8,4ºC* (18:40)
Humidade Relativa: *90-95%*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Pressão nos* 1025 hPa
Vento fraco
Temp. máxima:* 15,5ºC | *Temp. minima:* 9,5ºC  É o costume 

Céu nublado durante a manhã e à hora de almoço as nuvens pareciam um mar de almofadas 
Pela tarde o céu foi abrindo a sul, muitos cirrus mas a nebulosidade continuou a norte e nordeste.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2014 às 21:04)

por agora 8.8ºC e já está a ganhar nevoeiro


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Candy disse:


> Estamos assim para sul.
> Pinceladas de frio.


E que proporcionaram um belíssimo pôr-do-sol aqui na planície. Infelizmente estava a executar "deveres natalícios familiares" (sem máquina) e não pude registar...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

Mais uma noite bem húmida, registo *98% HR*.
*10,6ºC*


----------



## Garcia (24 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

por aqui registo 11.3ºC...

pôr-do-sol...


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2014 às 02:49)

Candy disse:


> Pinceladas de frio.



Um céu que assim inspira a poesia, nas palavras e na imagem, só pode ser um céu lindo.
E são mesmo, feitas de cristais de gelo e pintadas pela mão do vento.

Essa frase vai ficar na nossa memória...


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2014 às 04:38)

Garcia disse:


> por aqui registo 11.3ºC...
> 
> pôr-do-sol...



Belos registos das "pinceladas de frio"... 

Eu acrescento que o céu se "penteou" para a fotografia 

Em Carcavelos o céu estava "despenteado" e as pinceladas eram vadias como o espírito de surfistas de fim de dia, e reuniam-se todos como que para celebrar e despedir-se do sol.


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Dez 2014 às 11:01)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *84%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1030 hPa*
Um Santo e Feliz Natal para todos


----------



## criz0r (24 Dez 2014 às 12:52)

Bomn dia, aproveito desde já para desejar a todos os membros deste Fórum um Feliz Natal! Por aqui está um dia frio e solarengo com Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e temperatura nos 12,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2014 às 14:30)

Boas tardes,

O dia segue bem ameno, *17,1ºC
____________
*
Esta manhã em Cascais.
Hora: *8:30*
Temp: *10,5ºC











____________

Bom Natal pessoal! *


----------



## João Pedro (24 Dez 2014 às 15:04)

StormRic disse:


> Belos registos das "pinceladas de frio"...
> 
> Eu acrescento que o céu se "penteou" para a fotografia
> 
> Em Carcavelos o céu estava "despenteado" e as pinceladas eram vadias como o espírito de surfistas de fim de dia, e reuniam-se todos como que para celebrar e despedir-se do sol.


Saiste-me cá um poeta!  Muito bom. 

Por cá tudo muito semelhante a ontem; céu limpo com bastantes cirrus. Deve dar mais um belo pôr-do-sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2014 às 15:41)

Vai pingando.
*15,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2014 às 16:11)

david 6 disse:


> PS: estava a pensar em por o sensor do lidl no vale que passa no centro da Fajarda, junto a uma ribeira, mas não sei bem o que fazer para o proteger, há o RS (que já tenho um para a estação), mas não queria gastar mais só numa coisa destas, que ainda por cima só posso fazer enquanto estou cá de férias, há alguma maneira de fazer uma protecção mais simples para o sensor do lidl (auriol) que resulte?



Pelos vistos ninguém te respondeu.

Olha,já cheguei a usar metades de garrafas e iogurtes daqueles grandes, serve perfeitamente para proteger o sensor da humidade nocturna, que por norma, é muito elevada nos vales.
Acho que fazes bem  em explorar aí a zona, gosto muito de fazer isso em áreas de vale, ou não fosse eu um _caça-inversões_.


----------



## apardal (24 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

Assafora - Sintra; Altitude 140 m

Temperatura 13.4ºC
Humidade: 75%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1028.1 hPa
Vento: 0 km/h
Chuva 0 mm/h

Davis Vantage Vue


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

*13,4ºC
________*

Soube agora que está a chover em Mafra.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Soube agora que está a chover em Mafra.



Já choveu em Sintra mas coisa pouca.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2014 às 19:07)

apardal disse:


> Assafora - Sintra; Altitude 140 m
> 
> Temperatura 13.4ºC
> Humidade: 75%
> ...


Não choveu aí?

Há uma estação no WU na Assafora, não sei se é essa, que acumulou 2,3mm de precipitação esta tarde.
Igreja Nova, 0,5mm.

Durante a tarde o radar ainda indicou precipitação relevante nessa região.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Boas noites.

Dia de Sol com algumas nuvens, especialmente durante a tarde.

Mínima de *5.2ºC*.

Um Santo Natal!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

9,4°C actuais. Feliz natal


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Serra das Minas,Sintra: 8,5 graus e nevoa 
15 Mts acima de uma linha de água,  inversão.


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2014 às 23:51)

Boas,
Por cá fez um  dia fantastico. Sai de casa à hora de almoço, sem casaco, e quase tive vergonha por ter vestido uma swet!... não registei a temperatura, mas estava muito calor.  Apetecia manga curta.
Agora está uma noite serena, sem vento e uma temperatura bastante agradável que dá para andar na rua sem casacos.
Temperatura actual 13º C.

Off-topic: Bom Natal para todos vós, com tudo o que mais desejam. Bjuuus


----------



## Rachie (25 Dez 2014 às 02:41)

Boa noite.

Pegões: 1h da manha - 5 graus e nevoeiro.

A caminho de Almada pela nacional 4 e A33 zonas de nevoeiro muito intenso, outras com "línguas" e outras quase sem nada. Em todo o percurso a temperatura oscilou entre os 4 e os 6, chegando mesmo a 3 na zona do Passil. Em Almada estão 7.


Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia! Feliz Natal!

Por *Tomar* temperatura na cidade a variar entre os *+0,5ºC* e os *+2ºC*,
nos arredores, na estação MeteoTomar, temperatura mínima de *-1,4ºC*!

Aqui na cidade nota-se uma fina camada de geada nos tejadilhos dos carros!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2014 às 11:45)

Minima de 7graus aqui na serra das minas, Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2014 às 12:06)

minima de *0.4ºC *
actual de 11.5ºC e céu limpo

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2014 às 14:00)




----------



## jorge1990 (25 Dez 2014 às 14:18)

Temperatura: *11.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*
Continuação de um Bom Natal para todos


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2014 às 20:06)

Boas,

Anoitecer natalício hoje no Cabo Espichel.




Cabo Espichel. 25-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cabo Espichel. 25-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cabo Espichel. 25-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cabo Espichel. 25-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
O termómetro do carro marcava 9ºC mas estava um ventinho cortante...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

Boas sigo com *10,6ºC* (em Alcabideche).
Saí da Serra das Minas com *9,2ºC* , durante o caminho,perto de Ranholas tocou nos *8,0ºC*, depois foi sempre a subir até Alcabideche.
A variação espacial da temperatura deveu-se claramente ao vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2014 às 21:02)

Um bom dia de natal, sol o dia todo e temperatura á volta dos 12ºC à tarde. Agora o termometro do carro marcava 7º


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

*10,5ºC*... a miséria do costume.
________

Olhando para o Wunderground, será mais uma madrugada de forte geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2014 às 23:29)

por aqui *4.7ºC *se não houver interferências devo de ter uma minima interessante


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Ora como estamos com um tempo enfadonho , nada como umas "miragens" para criar expectativas, estive na margem sul e claro as voltas do costume, mesmo quase a "queimar" o jantar da consoada, mas  o vício da fotografia é grande e está a aumentar,

dia 24 de Dezembro, na Fonte da Telha,

as "miragens," temperatura amena,











o inicio do pôr do sol, tirada na Quinta do Conde, a arrefecer, a minha frente tenho a ribeira de Coina,






do cabo Espichel - farol,













tiradas num local designado por Foz entre o Espichel e o Meco, já a atrasar-me para o jantar,
estaria nevoeiro ou uma forte neblina por Lisboa - Cascais ?










tive uma mínima aproximada de 3,6º no local onde estive, registada pela "estação" meteorológica do Aldi que adquiri, 

tiradas no dia 25 de Dezembro, entre a praia do Meco e a Lagoa de Albufeira,










tirada do cabo Espichel, a arrefecer e bem,














as unicas nuvens do dia , e a começar a gelar,






tirada do "Facho da Azoia",






e por fim, do castelo de Sesimbra,






espero que tenham passado um bom natal, eu passei dentro do possível e espero ter "recebido" a prenda que queria neste ano.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 00:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ora como estamos com um tempo enfadonho , nada como umas "miragens" para criar expectativas, estive na margem sul e claro as voltas do costume, mesmo quase a "queimar" o jantar da consoada, mas  o vício da fotografia é grande e está a aumentar,
> 
> dia 24 de Dezembro, na Fonte da Telha,
> 
> ...



 esta reportagem é uma verdadeira prenda para todos nós aqui no fórum! Obrigado e parabéns por este trabalho completíssimo, com nocturnas excelentes e paisagens que eu aqui de Carcavelos vislumbro e sonho lá ao longe, o místico Cabo, presença quotidiana dos horizontes. Este trabalho é revelador de grande dedicação ao espírito do MeteoPt e um documento único! Bravo Vitor! Os meus votos também de que tenhas "recebido" o que querias!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Anoitecer natalício hoje no Cabo Espichel.
> 
> ...



Belíssimas e inesperadas fotos de um seguidor nortenho ! Como sempre, impecável captura do crepúsculo a que não falta a presença da estrela da tarde!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2014 às 00:42)

StormRic disse:


> Belíssimas e inesperadas fotos de um seguidor nortenho ! Como sempre, impecável captura do crepúsculo a que não falta a presença da estrela da tarde!


Eu não sou nortenho!  Sou "mourinho" de gema! 
Engraçado que eu e o Vitor estivémos os dois no cabo sensivelmente à mesma hora!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Engraçado que eu e o Vitor estivémos os dois no cabo sensivelmente à mesma hora!



É verdade e até fotografaram ambos as "únicas nuvens do dia" !


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2014 às 01:13)

Era a única coisa que se destacava na paisagem!


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2014 às 03:54)

1.2ºC por aqui


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Dez 2014 às 11:18)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, pouco vento e 11º.
Na Ericeira, este Natal, de dia céu brilhante pintalgado de nuvens aqui e ali e mar belíssimo, a noite suave, amena e serena. Assim:






Ao fundo centenas de gaivotas


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2014 às 12:19)

Hoje pela primeira vez neste inicio de inverno, por volta das 9:30 consegui observar geada, nalguns locais mais sombrios, uma vez que a geada por aqui ainda nao tem sido muita intensa, derretendo logo, passando logo para o estado liquido, com a ajuda do primeiros raios solares.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

minima de *-0.3ºC *
actual de 15.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Ontem à noite foi altura de eu e o stormy irmos até Bucelas controlar os valores de temperatura impressionantes da área situada a cerca de 20 km de Moscavide.
Pelas 23:30 a temperatura em Moscavide rondava os 10,5 ºC, como se pode ver no link da minha estação em:

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA37

(A mínima acabou por ser de 6,0 ºC em Moscavide).

Pelo percurso e em algumas áreas baixas em torno de Moscavide já o carro marcava 8,0 ºC, ao passar por Loures 7,0 ºC, em Santo Antão do Tojal 5,5 ºC e na chegada a Bucelas, pelas 23:56h, a temperatura era de envergonhar Bragança.







0,5 ºC que se registavam apenas na curva entre Bucelas e Bemposta.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 16:25)

Carcavelos: um dia de Primavera, céu completamente limpo e bem azul, visibilidade do horizonte muito boa apesar de ligeira neblina e o que parece ser uma ténue bruma acastanhada no horizonte do lado de terrra.
Vento nulo! Mar calmo, bastante gente na praia.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Temperatura mínima de *2.7ºC*.

Dia de céu limpo, bem azul. A partir da noite de Domingo para Segunda vem umas noites geladas.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia foi passado em Tomar, de onde acabei de regressar. Temperaturas bastante agradáveis na cidade do Nabão.
De manhã a conversa já foi outra; a humidade da noite gelou sobre os vidros da viatura e quando os abri... crshhhh.... felizmente não parti nada!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2014 às 19:28)

Boas,

T.máxima: *14,3ºC*
T.actual: *10,7ºC
_______
*
Parece que hoje houve um mar de geada no 2º local de seguimento, às 7:40 a temperatura era de *0ºC*.( registo do carro de um familiar)
14ª geada. 

_______________

Boa amplitude em Seiça,Ourém.
*-1,9ºC* / *18,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

*Minima: 7,4ºC
Máxima: 19,3ºC* - Nada surpreendente vindo da Amadora 

Repara-se que as minimas baixaram e que mal se pode tar na rua à noite. 
Só agora reparei que em Setubal (Est. Fruticultura) a temperatura chegou aos *-2ºC *ontem! 

2º dia consecutivo de céu limpo, deixo aqui uma imagem da lua à noite (a única fase que posso ver é quando está a crescer  )






Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2014 às 20:12)

Boas.

Hoje a temperatura mínima foi fresquinha: *3,6ºC*.

Nos próximos dias dava um grande jeito ter vários sensores  Sendo assim devo colocar o meu sensor junto de uma linha de água aqui na zona, talvez no último sítio onde coloquei.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Boas
Temperatura: *8.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *82%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2014 às 21:04)

Na última semana tenho presencionado algo interessante na vila de Cascais, refiro-me ao ponto mais frio da vila, nas traseiras do mercado.
Trata-se do final do vale da ribeira das Vinhas, por lá, todo o ar frio proveniente do Pisão/Atrozela/ Penha Longa/Mula/, ou seja base da vertente sul da Serra de Sintra é ali despejado.

Já me tinham falado do assunto,  entretanto tenho presenciado  "in loco" o tal arrefecimento naquela zona, visto que é por lá que estacionei  o carro uma serie de vezes.
Ainda hoje, às 18:20 estavam lá 9,8ºC, assim que sai do estacionamento a temperatura subiu logo para os 11,9ºC.












Se alguem uma vez notar a temperatura fria nesta zona de Cascais, fica aqui a resposta.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 21:39)

interessante realmente como os vales canalizam os fluxos de ar frio. Nessa progressão ao longo do vale terá que haver portanto remoção de ar menos frio e dois processos penso que podem ocorrer: ou é empurrado à frente ou é removido lateralmente subindo as encostas, ou ainda ambos os processos em simultâneo. Durante o dia com a insolação a relação térmica deve ser diferente, por isso deve haver uma altura em que o fluxo de ar frio inicia o seu percurso pelo vale abaixo e deve poder ser detectada.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na última semana tenho presencionado algo interessante na vila de Cascais, refiro-me ao ponto mais frio da vila, nas traseiras do mercado.
> Trata-se do final do vale da ribeira das Vinhas, por lá, todo o ar frio proveniente do Pisão/Atrozela/ Penha Longa/Mula/, ou seja base da vertente sul da Serra de Sintra é ali despejado.
> 
> Já me tinham falado do assunto, entretanto tenho presenciado "in loco" o tal arrefecimento naquela zona, visto que é por lá que estacionei o carro uma serie de vezes.
> Ainda hoje, às 18:20 estavam lá 9,8ºC, assim que sai do estacionamento a temperatura subiu logo para os 11,9ºC.



Lembro-me de o Vale do Jamor entre a Cruz Quebrada/Dafundo e Carnaxide/Queijas ser muito propício a inversões e gelar lá em baixo nos campos de jogos, bem como ocorrerem neblinas que enchiam o fundo do vale.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

Em *BARREIRA DE AGUA ILEIRIA22,* levantou vento de Norte e a temperatura está a subir bem ..Parou a Inversão térmica


----------



## nelson972 (27 Dez 2014 às 00:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Em *BARREIRA DE AGUA ILEIRIA22,* levantou vento de Norte e a temperatura está a subir bem ..Parou a Inversão térmica




Fui consultar essa estação agora mesmo, porque ao sair à rua reparei que já não estava frio, e que parecia que tinha chovido... todas as superfícies estão molhadas! Às 20h estavam cerca de 4° e agora 9°.


----------



## Rachie (27 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

Aqui por Cacilhas também está mais qeuente. O telemóvel ja marcou 6, agora marca 11.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na última semana tenho presencionado algo interessante na vila de Cascais, refiro-me ao ponto mais frio da vila, nas traseiras do mercado.
> Trata-se do final do vale da ribeira das Vinhas, por lá, todo o ar frio proveniente do Pisão/Atrozela/ Penha Longa/Mula/, ou seja base da vertente sul da Serra de Sintra é ali despejado.
> 
> Já me tinham falado do assunto,  entretanto tenho presenciado  "in loco" o tal arrefecimento naquela zona, visto que é por lá que estacionei  o carro uma serie de vezes.
> ...



O que não deixa de ser curioso, porque quando dou as minhas voltas de bike  e passo pela baía sinto mais frio, pena que ainda não possa andar actualmente ( espero reiniciar em breve ) dado que está como eu gosto, fresquinho .


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Dez 2014 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> Lembro-me de o Vale do Jamor entre a Cruz Quebrada/Dafundo e Carnaxide/Queijas ser muito propício a inversões e gelar lá em baixo nos campos de jogos, bem como ocorrerem neblinas que enchiam o fundo do vale.



Outra situação que até já tenho referido, que é quando no regresso ao carro e depois de entrar no paredão encostado a REFER até a Cruz Quebrada é como se entrasse num frigorífico, pena não ter um termómetro para ver a diferença, mas é significativa, estranho é que ainda não estou a chegar ao vale, mas sim na encosta.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Dez 2014 às 01:32)

StormRic disse:


> esta reportagem é uma verdadeira prenda para todos nós aqui no fórum! Obrigado e parabéns por este trabalho completíssimo, com nocturnas excelentes e paisagens que eu aqui de Carcavelos vislumbro e sonho lá ao longe, o místico Cabo, presença quotidiana dos horizontes. Este trabalho é revelador de grande dedicação ao espírito do MeteoPt e um documento único! Bravo Vitor! Os meus votos também de que tenhas "recebido" o que querias!



Gosto de ler ,
o Espichel até é perto hehehe,
faço porque gosto ,
a "prenda", infelizmente é daquelas que ninguém pode oferecer ,

bom e preparemo-nos para o frio "glaciar" que ai vem  , terça feira espero fotografar geada na serra de Montemor num pequeno vele, e depois siga para o H da Luz, e ainda bem que o ano termina logo a seguir .


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 02:40)

StormRic disse:


> interessante realmente como os vales canalizam os fluxos de ar frio. Nessa progressão ao longo do vale terá que haver portanto remoção de ar menos frio e dois processos penso que podem ocorrer: ou é empurrado à frente ou é removido lateralmente subindo as encostas, ou ainda ambos os processos em simultâneo. Durante o dia com a insolação a relação térmica deve ser diferente, por isso deve haver uma altura em que o fluxo de ar frio inicia o seu percurso pelo vale abaixo e deve poder ser detectada.



Sim, a inversão ali nunca será tão intensa como é no pisão(já observei geada a 2 metros do solo e uma nevoa densa) ou no vale do Porto Covo, pois por lá nunca haverá qualquer mistura do ar frio com ar mais quente como acontece em Cascais.
Ainda assim, é interessante o que se passa por lá, pois basta descer as escadas para o parque e percorrer a pé, que notasse logo um ar mais frio e húmido. Penso que no ano passado  fizeram um estudo de climatologia na ribeira das vinhas, tenho que pesquisar melhor.
_______

*10,7ºC* vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 03:58)

A nebulosidade alta que está a alastrar vinda de oeste já estava à vista no horizonte do poente. Os bandos de gaivotas lá estavam bem longe como é normal nestas situações anticiclónicas.
O pôr-do-sol fez uma bela pintura abstrata no céu:


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2014 às 04:13)

1.2ºC por aqui, já não deve descer muito mais, vai entrar nuvens agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Mínima calorosa de *9,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 10:29)

Boas,

Minima de *10,3ºC*
Sigo com *12,6ºC
___________
*
Bela semana que aí vem.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia 

*6,5ºC* e nevoeiro que se mantém desde as 0h, embora um pouco mais alto.

Mínima de *3,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 12:31)

Vento a intensificar-se, sopra bem, dia fresco.
*13,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2014 às 13:42)

Boas

Mais uma mínima pouco baixa por aqui ficou nos 9,7ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 13,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

minima de *1.1ºC *
actual de 13.3ºC vento fraco e céu encoberto


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 15:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bela semana que aí vem.



Desta vez é que vou ter geada aqui no campinho, finalmente, estreia com o fim de ano ou ano novo talvez 

Hoje tem estado um dia que eu considero estético, este céu encoberto primeiro com cirrus e cirrostratus a que depois vieram juntar-se alguns cumulus e fractus produz um quadro dramático.
Começou com um nascer do sol fulgurante de cor (já vou mostrar) e vento fraco, continuou assim o dia todo.

Surfistas contentes pela ondulação que dá para brincar. Gaivotas andaram a passear pelos ares mas não acamparam. A contrapartida é a ausência de sol e o esfriamento correspondente, a varanda não passou dos 15º (mínima 12º).


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez é que vou ter geada aqui no campinho, finalmente, estreia com o fim de ano ou ano novo talvez



Por aqui não sei se vou ter geada, estou a ver demasiado vento.
_________________

T.máxima: *13,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui não sei se vou ter geada, estou a ver demasiado vento.
> _________________
> 
> T.máxima: *13,6ºC*
> T.actual: *12,7ºC*



Eu não me refiro às próximas duas madrugadas mas apenas às de 30, 31 e 01, isto pelas previsões dos modelos, GFS em particular.  Esperemos...

Entretanto vale sempre a pena ir treinando as madrugadas, como a de hoje, para ver estes nascentes "de sonho". Aqui o início, depois ponho o resto no tópico Pôr-do-sol e Céus de Sonho de Dezembro 






Tive a sorte de apanhar os três faróis acesos, Bugio, S.Julião, Espichel.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 16:21)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não me refiro às próximas duas madrugadas mas apenas às de 30, 31 e 01, isto pelas previsões dos modelos, GFS em particular.  Esperemos...



Sim, mas estamos a falar do mesmo, continuo achar difícil ver geada durante a semana em Alcabideche,tu tens quase sempre menos vento que eu e isso pode fazer a diferença, mas sim é esperar para ver. 
________

Temperatura estabilizada: *12,7ºC*
Vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

O céu está a limpar agora, todas as camadas de nuvens deslocam-se para ESE e há uma fronteira bem definida no céu limpo que começa a aparecer, nebulosidade a 7/8 neste momento. Permanecem estratocumlus soltos de noroeste e no horizonte marítimo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

Muita nebulosidade a sudoeste, bastantes cirrus que pintam o céu!

Temp. minima: 9,5ºC
Temp. máxima: 13,9ºC

A máxima desceu acentuadamente e a minima subiu. Vento fraco. Pressão nos 1027 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muita nebulosidade a sudoeste, bastantes cirrus que pintam o céu!



 Pois, ainda estive à espera de ficar um poente colorido, mas essa nebulosidade foi rapidamente varrida para ESE ao mesmo tempo que a visão do ocaso era bloqueada, por nuvens baixas no horizonte do oceano a sudoeste e pela fronteira distante da nebulosidade alta.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 18:11)

*11,8ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:38)

Em Carcavelos praia, vento fraco de nor-noroeste. O céu foi limpando mantendo uma barra de estratocumulus no horizonte, típica das situações de norte. O pôr-do-sol foi insípido devido à presença ainda no horizonte da área de nuvens altas que se afastavam:










só teve esta corzinha:





O céu limpo está bastante transparente, deve permitir boas observações astronómicas esta noite.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> Em Carcavelos praia, vento fraco de nor-noroeste. O céu foi limpando mantendo uma barra de estratocumulus no horizonte, típica das situações de norte. O pôr-do-sol foi insípido devido à presença ainda no horizonte da área de nuvens altas que se afastavam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindas fotografias, já tenho uma nova máquina fotográfica *Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H400, *é uma máquina fotográfica compacta com o maior zoom do mundo, espero conseguir fotografar fotografias artísticas como tu @StormRic


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, ainda estive à espera de ficar um poente colorido, mas essa nebulosidade foi rapidamente varrida para ESE ao mesmo tempo que a visão do ocaso era bloqueada, por nuvens baixas no horizonte do oceano a sudoeste e pela fronteira distante da nebulosidade alta.


Exatamente, aqui também não vi o por do sol graças a essas nuvens, eram 16h30 e já nem havia sol


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

Ainda estão 12ºC!, vamos ter uma noite menos fria para depois vir o pior! O pais já está todo em alerta amarelo, veremos se as temps. previstas se concretizam


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

Boa noite!

Noite menos fria que as anteriores em que houve formação de geada, por agora ainda registo 8.1ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Novo giro pelas "redondezas", ontem ( Sábado ),

tirada do "Monge"






da Peninha, já há algum tempo que queria fotografar ao lusco-fusco - noite, muito vento na encosta virada a norte ( Roca ), que nem consegui fixar a máquina para fotografar, como estava vento havia a sensação de algum frio,
é capaz de estar jeitoso nos próximos dias mais fios,









na descida por um trilho para a estrada, mais calmo o vento, pois estava protegido pela encosta,






tirada no cabo da Roca, junto ao mamarracho, para norte,






a caminho de Cascais, um pouco a seguir ao Raso,






as temperaturas rondaram os 11º - 13º, apesar de ter colocado o sensor do lado de fora para não receber o calor do motor, mas não sei se serão fiáveis.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

Vitor TT disse:


> Novo giro pelas "redondezas", ontem ( Sábado ),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boa a última! 
Mais nuvens que no Cabo Espichel portanto!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:01)

Vitor TT disse:


> Novo giro pelas "redondezas", ontem ( Sábado ),
> 
> tirada do "Monge"
> 
> ...



 Um périplo clássico com fotos lindas!
A primeira é tirada do memorial do fogo de 1966, certo?
As da Peninha estão muito bonitas, devia estar friozinho com o vento, bem o conheço 

Sim, o "mamarracho" é melhor nem mostrá-lo,  bela vista até para lá da Ericeira, a visibilidade estava bastante boa.

A nocturna ficou realmente muito boa


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 01:39)

Boa madrugada,

T.actual: *11,3ºC
____________
*
Dado a boa descida das minimas , possivelmente amanhã irei instalar um datalogger no Pisão, como conheço o padrão térmico daquele vale como a palma das minhas mãos, vou logo coloca-lo no ponto mais frio,aqui:
Este terreno é incrivel, a barra de suporte onde instalei  sensor em 2013, ficava congelada, desde o solo até ao topo, impressionate, um verdadeiro lago de ar frio que se forma aqui, com a preciosa ajuda do canavial. É o sitio mais frio do concelho de Cascais.

Data: 26/02/2013
Minima: - 2,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dado a boa descida das minimas , possivelmente amanhã irei instalar um datalogger no Pisão, como conheço o padrão térmico daquele vale como a palma das minhas mãos, vou logo coloca-lo no ponto mais frio,aqui:
> Este terreno é incrivel, a barra de suporte onde instalei sensor em 2013, ficava congelada, desde o solo até ao topo, impressionate, um verdadeiro lago de ar frio que se forma aqui, com a preciosa ajuda do canavial.
> 
> Data: 26/02/2013
> Minima: - 2,5ºC



 tenho de ir conhecer este vale!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2014 às 04:42)

vim agora de coruche e lá está um nevoeiro cerrado, os carros marcavam 4/5°C, cheguei a casa na Fajarda, está 0 de nevoeiro com 8.5°C e vento fraco, mas já tive 6.2°C


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2014 às 10:00)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *12.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 86%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1025 hPa*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2014 às 10:33)

inicio de manha com chuva fraca, acompanhada de vento fraco e algum frio, á mais de 1 hora.
Já molhou o chão e os beirados já pingam.


----------



## Prates (28 Dez 2014 às 11:37)

Bom dia aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria algum frio e chuvisca de momento.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11ºC muito quente!!!

Agora estão uns amenos 15,7ºC céu muito nublado com algumas abertas...se chuviscar de tarde será muita sorte!


----------



## Candy (28 Dez 2014 às 13:15)

Boas
Por cá, chuva! 
Pelo menos desde as 11h00 temos estado com aguaceiros.  Nuvens negras e baixas.
Até há pouco tivemos algumas abertas, mas agora está o céu todo tapado.
Vento moderado com rajadas que se sentem mais na marginal junto ao mar.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Dez 2014 às 13:47)

Chuvinha miúda, rala e irritante aqui no Marquês, sem vento e o termómetro a marcar 14º


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2014 às 14:03)

minima de 6.2ºC
actual de 15.6ºC 94% humidade, tem havido uns aguaceiros fracos, finalmente uns pingos , depois disto vem ai frio, lá vou eu ter negativos 

PS: mais um aguaceiro fraco e o vento aumentou


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 15:16)

Boas tardes

Só agora é que os aguaceiros de chuviscos conseguiram molhar pois até às 15h apenas humedeceram. Apesar do aspecto escuro e ameaçador as nuvens são leves, cumulus, correm rápidas de noroeste e há abertas de azul pálido.
Nada acumulado ainda, não há poças.

Aliás basta olhar para a escassa informação do radar para se perceber que a precipitação não passa disto, fraca ou chuviscos, dispersa.






Temperatura com fraca variação da noite para o dia, de 12-13º para 14-15º.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 15:28)

13,5ºC.

Apanhei chuva fraca no Pisão ao inicio da tarde, lá instalei o sensor e datalogger.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-por-inversao-termica.7909/page-9#post-466398


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2014 às 15:30)

Choveu fraco/chuviscos há algumas horas atrás, durante algum tempo. Acumulou 0,3mm.

De momento o céu continua encoberto com vento moderado.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 15:34)

Boas!

Alguma chuva fraca por aqui ao final da manhã, mas por agora o Sol brilha. Esperemos então pelo esperado arrefecimento que se aproxima nos próximos dias...


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2014 às 16:00)

Aqui o chuvisco mal deu para molhar a estrada e não acumulou nada! 

máxima de 16,6ºC

Agora estão 15,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 16:01)

Sensacional reportagem cada vez melhor:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466406
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466408


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2014 às 16:12)

*Máxima: 15,2ºC | Minima: 10,6ºC*
Vento moderado
Pressão nos 1024 hPa
Chuviscos durante a hora de almoço que mal molharam a estrada e não acumularam nada. Como previsto a 1ª frente não trouxe nada para o centro do país e a 2ª frente dissipou-se pelo caminho por isso é tudo por hoje!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Máxima: 15,2ºC | Minima: 10,6ºC*
> Vento moderado
> Pressão nos 1024 hPa
> Chuviscos durante a hora de almoço que mal molharam a estrada e não acumularam nada. Como previsto a 1ª frente não trouxe nada para o centro do país e a 2ª frente dissipou-se pelo caminho por isso é tudo por hoje!



O cenário aqui em Carcavelos é semelhante embora a persistência de alguns aguaceiros de chuvisco tenham conseguido acumular algo na última hora, mas apenas décimas de milímetro com certeza.
O céu tem variado, algumas abertas mas sem sol por este estar muito baixo, sobre o oceano as nuvens parecem descarregar mais e têm até um aspecto pesado e bases planas:


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Boas
Condições atuais (vou fazer uma exceção e pôr uma imagem da estação, se não houver qualquer problema)


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

maxima de 15.7ºC
acumulado de *1mm*, céu estranho base das nuvens amareladas


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 17:19)

Dois aspectos das nuvens e dos aguaceiros de hoje.

Para SE, aparente aguaceiro intenso, mas duvido pois quando passavam aqui era apenas chuvisco denso.





Sobre o oceano aqueles aguaceiros estavam tocados a vento, não são raios de sol pois este encontrava-se para a direita da imagem, e creio que eram mais consistentes:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 17:20)

david 6 disse:


> maxima de 15.7ºC
> acumulado de *1mm*, céu estranho base das nuvens amareladas



Efeito do sol já baixo, o poente é amarelado numa faixa entre as nuvens e o oceano.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 17:57)

david 6 disse:


> maxima de 15.7ºC
> acumulado de *1mm*, céu estranho base das nuvens amareladas



Pensando melhor pode ser o efeito das poeiras que entraram de norte a noite passada:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...odelos-dezembro-2014.7992/page-17#post-466257


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2014 às 20:14)

Em Odivelas, para já, o vento está a impedir que a temperatura desça.

De momento tenho 11,7ºC aqui a 142m de altitude.
O meteocaneças regista 10,0ºC.

No lugar de Além, a 300m de altitude, estão 9,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2014 às 20:34)

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva este inicio de semana, que parece que vai ser geladinho, com previsões de 12ºC de máxima e -3ºC para terça e 2 negativos para quarta. Embora existe alguma diferença de uns sites para outros de 2/3 graus na T.minina.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

*11,6ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## cactus (28 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

não acredito que as mínimas descão assim tanto , a 2 ou mesmo a isso 0 não são suficientes, penso eu.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> *11,6ºC*
> Vento moderado a forte.



Em Carcavelos vento fraco . O efeito de "trampolim" da Serra é sempre notável sem dúvida.

Céu quase limpo, boa visibilidade das estrelas, 12º com tendência visível de descida.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> Em Carcavelos vento fraco . O efeito de "trampolim" da Serra é sempre notável sem dúvida.
> 
> Céu quase limpo, boa visibilidade das estrelas, 12º com tendência visível de descida.



É verdade, agora sopra moderado.
*10,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:37)

Nuvens a tapar o céu o dia todo, algumas bastantes ameaçadoras mas não provocaram nada.
11,2ºC agora e com tendência para descer até aos previstos 5ºC, vou continuar a acompanhar.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.7ºC *(máxima registada *14.8ºC*)
Humidade Relativa: *72%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1025 hPa*


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

Depois de um dia com alguma chuva fraca, eis que começa já a arrefecer.

O início da manhã promete ser relativamente frio Mas amanhã ou depois haverá mais frio, segundo as previsões

Pena é não haver condições de precipitação que, com um pouco de sorte, seria de neve. Mas em Lisboa é assim. É avessa à neve

Estamos com cerca de 11ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:48)

*Off-topic:*
Penhas Douradas vai bem avançada na pressão atmosférica ontem! RECORDE MUNDIAL!!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

por aqui 8.6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 22:33)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão registo 8.6ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2014 às 22:47)

Temperatura actual e mínima: *4,2ºC*

Máxima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Dez 2014 às 00:20)

StormRic disse:


> Um périplo clássico com fotos lindas!
> A primeira é tirada do memorial do fogo de 1966, certo?
> As da Peninha estão muito bonitas, devia estar friozinho com o vento, bem o conheço
> 
> ...



,

pois, isso desconheço tem efectivamente uma cruz no topo dos rochedos, o nome vejo pela cartografia militar e como gravo os percursos fora de estrada que faço no gps para ver mais tarde por onde andei,

frio, ainda não muito, vento sim, imagino nos próximos dias, não sei se irei lá dar um salto no dia 1,

o mamarracho, pois, no entanto produzia um som deveras interessante com a acção do vento,

a ultima até nem era para a tirar, mas ia a passar e vi o brilho da lua no mar e teve de ser, mas confesso que tenho algum receio, de fazer fotos nocturnas dado que ando sozinho, e já tenho dado com situações duvidosas uma delas até foi no Espichel, nas traseiras do farol,
infelizmente não conheço ninguém que nutre esta paixão - gosto, se não tirava bem mais.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

Como tenho de reiniciar a actividade física, neste caso caminhadas enquanto não posso andar de bike, fui até a Expo, Trancão < - > stand da Audi / VW,
na direcção do Trancão perto da PVG vento com fartura, temperatura não muito fria, mas a ser "amplificada" pelo vento, mais para sul já mais calmo,

e claro uma imagens das envolventes, nada de especial, tiradas sensivelmente pelas 17:30h


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

Vitor TT disse:


> a ultima até nem era para a tirar, mas ia a passar e vi o brilho da lua no mar e teve de ser, mas confesso que tenho algum receio, de fazer fotos nocturnas dado que ando sozinho, e já tenho dado com situações duvidosas uma delas até foi no Espichel, nas traseiras do farol,
> infelizmente não conheço ninguém que nutre esta paixão - gosto, se não tirava bem mais.



Quanto mais agrestes e inóspitos os lugares, quanto mais escuros e naturalmente perigosos, melhor. O risco está nas zonas urbanas ou de fácil acesso.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:32)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como tenho de reiniciar a actividade física, neste caso caminhadas enquanto não posso andar de bike, fui até a Expo, Trancão < - > stand da Audi / VW,
> na direcção do Trancão perto da PVG vento com fartura, temperatura não muito fria, mas a ser "amplificada" pelo vento, mais para sul já mais calmo,
> 
> e claro uma imagens das envolventes, nada de especial, tiradas sensivelmente pelas 17:30h



Belos retratos do ambiente, tem mesmo aspecto de vir lá um frio a sério!


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Quanto mais agrestes e inóspitos os lugares, quanto mais escuros e naturalmente perigosos, melhor. O risco está nas zonas urbanas ou de fácil acesso.



Pois tenho encontrado precisamente o contrario, e a locais só num veiculo todo terreno, mas tenho-me deparado com situações "obscuras" , ir a pé, já não arrisco sozinho, uma queda, acidente, e muito que gostaria de explorar paisagens nocturnas, mas paciência.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

StormRic disse:


> Belos retratos do ambiente, tem mesmo aspecto de vir lá um frio a sério!



Nem por isso hehe,

neste momento tenho aprox. 8,4º pela nova "estação" do ALDI, já tive bem menos por estas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

*9,9ºC*

Como a curiosidade é algo dificil de controlar , se calhar a meio da semana vou dar um salto ao Pisão para consultar a temperatura e temperatura minima e ver se o terreno congelou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2014 às 03:00)

*8,7ºC!*


----------



## Candy (29 Dez 2014 às 05:12)

7ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 05:22)

Candy disse:


> 7ºC



9º


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 05:23)

Vitor TT disse:


> Nem por isso hehe,
> 
> neste momento tenho aprox. 8,4º pela nova "estação" do ALDI, já tive bem menos por estas horas.



De facto Lisboa não baixa, duvido que chegue aos 4º previstos.


----------



## Garcia (29 Dez 2014 às 05:34)

Bom dia!!

8.3ºC

daqui a pouco saio de casa para ir ver se tá muito frio em Trancoso..


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 09:19)

Bom dia! Madrugada fresca por Cabanas, temperatura mínima de *+4ºC*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 09:27)

Temperaturas minimas negativas no WU:
-Seica (Ourem) ISANTARM3: -2,5ºC
-Tomar ITOMAR232: -2,6ºC
-Montalvo IPORTUGA77: -1,1ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2014 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Temperatura: *8.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *55%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2014 às 10:21)

Mínima de *5,7ºC* na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Dez 2014 às 11:05)

Neste momento no Marquês não há vento, o céu está azul com farrapinhos de nuvens e o termómetro marca 7º. Esta manhã sentia-se o ar mais fresco .


----------



## fhff (29 Dez 2014 às 11:42)

Hoje, saí de casa com 2,5ºC e uma bela camada de gelo no carro, que me obrigou a voltar a casa para ir buscar um pouco de água tépida para os descongelar...foi a primeira vez esta ano...Por Colares, estão 7ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2014 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Mínima de *3ºC*, registada às 0h, a partir daí o vento fraco a moderado durante toda a noite fez oscilar a temperatura.

Gráfico de temperatura da EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta), muito semelhante ao que ocorreu aqui:







Intensidade do vento na EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo):


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2014 às 11:55)

Mínima de 3,7ºC em Caneças, lugar do Além.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2014 às 12:01)

Boas

Mínima de 5,0ºC acabou por descer mesmo com o vento

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 50%Hr e vento fraco de NE a pressão está nos 1032,4hpa


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

Boas!

Aqui pelas lezírias registei 3.5ºC de mínima, as próximas noites prometem ser bem mais frescas!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2014 às 12:34)

Em Queluz mínima de 6,5ºC e neste momento 8,4ºC com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 13:49)

minima de *2.0ºC *por acaso desceu mais do que pensava porque às 5h tinha 5ºC e tal, as próximas noites é que quero ver
actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

Mínima de *3.3ºC*.

Hoje nem dá para aquecer e as próximas noites vão ser geladas !


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 14:16)

Por Tomar e até ao momento :

Máxima de *13.8 °C (14:04 UTC)*
Mínima de * -2.6 °C (07:59 UTC)*


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2014 às 14:37)

Aqui estão agora 12,7ºC e humidade de apenas 37% graças ao vento de NE


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Boas
Temperatura: *11.0ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *47%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 16:18)

maxima 12.7ºC
actual 12.0ºC 51% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2014 às 16:32)

Minima:* 5,8ºC*
Máxima: *12,4ºC*
Pressão nos *1031 hPa*
Vento *fraco a moderado *

Céu repleto de cirrus e estratos que quase tapam o sol.

Bastante vento ontem, Guarda registou 85km/h e Pampilhosa da Serra 80km/h.
Penhas Douradas continua com a pressão nos 1523,1 hPa 

Muita nebulosidade alta que se vê pelo satélite e que está no mar e parece que se vai manter pelo resto do dia.

A estação de Gago Coutinho - Lisboa registou 8,7mm às 13h, um erro muito esquisito....


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 17:13)

Boas tardes

Manhã fria mas sem extremos, por aqui não desceu dos 8º, Lisboa não foi abaixo dos 5º na Gago Coutinho e 6º nas outras estações, previsão de 4º não se verificou.

Vento de Leste. Cirrus e cirrostratus cobrem quase completamente o céu, halo solar 22º e algo mais que ainda vou investigar. Visibilidade excelente, vêem-se pessoas nas praias da Caparica e Fonte da Telha!

Gaivotas e abelhas! Há um grupo de gaivotas acampadas o que é estranho. Neste fim de Outono e início de Inverno fiquei surpreendido por aparecerem numerosas abelhas que andam sobretudo à roda das Azedas. As abelhas estiveram ausentes daqui por bastante tempo e mesmo nos campos foram raras nos últimos anos. Eram substituídas por outros insectos, inclusive vespas.

Halo solar completo a tanger o horizonte, pouco antes das 15h:


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 17:16)

final da tarde por aqui






já com 9.9ºC por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

9,1°C actuais.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

9.0ºC, vai lançado


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

boa tarde aqui pela zona . de alenquer seguimos com 6.7 graus e com o céu assim: Deixo aqui o link:http://imgur.com/JHprg6A
Espero que consigam ver a imagem pois é a primeira vez que tento meter uma imagem no fórum.


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

Aqui por Cabanas o termómetro marca *+8,1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

thunderhunter disse:


> boa tarde aqui pela zona . de alenquer seguimos com 6.7 graus e com o céu assim: Deixo aqui o link:http://imgur.com/JHprg6A
> Espero que consigam ver a imagem pois é a primeira vez que tento meter uma imagem no fórum.



Belo céu, parecia soprado (o que até é verdade). O link funciona mas se escolheres o _BBcode_ em vez do _ImageLink_ a imagem aparece logo aqui directamente.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Obrigado mas será que funciona através do tlm pois é sempre onde eu sigo o fórum e não tenho acesso a pc. Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> 9,1°C actuais.





david 6 disse:


> 9.0ºC, vai lançado



Tem de ser, hoje é tudo ou nada, para esta região é a madrugada com previsão de mínimas mais baixas, na previsão já começam com subidas de temperatura a partir de 4ª embora sejam das máximas e no interior. Não falam das minimas nem do litoral. Talvez ainda tenhamos 5ª e 6ª .


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

thunderhunter disse:


> Obrigado mas será que funciona através do tlm pois é sempre onde eu sigo o fórum e não tenho acesso a pc. Desculpem o off topic.



Nunca experimentei mas não vejo razão para não funcionar e é assim que sempre tenho inserido imagens aqui que acho que são vistas por todos mesmo com tlm. Experimenta.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

7.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2014 às 18:21)

Boas.

Dia fresco, com algum vento (de maior intensidade em Lisboa), o que tornou a sensação térmica um pouco desconfortável, mas nada que não se aguente.

Mínima de *4,6ºC*.


----------



## joao nunes (29 Dez 2014 às 18:36)

sigo com 10,6ºC


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 18:46)




----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

Será assim? Mas através do photobucket.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 18:57)

Boa noite,

Bem que grizo esta manhã às 8:00,  devido ao vento moderado a forte e aos *5,9ºC* aqui em Alcabideche.
T.minima: *5,7ºC*
T.máxima: *11,5ºC
_____
*
StormiRIC, olha ha pouco nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, boa invesão, faço ideia no pisão.


----------



## Candy (29 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Boas

9,5ºC e a descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:07)

Barreira de Água,Fátima já vai nos *0,4ºC*, impressionante.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Tomar com 1.7,Diferença 24 horas : -7º


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

*8,1ºC*

Seiça,Ourém...*-0,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

*5.7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 19:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> *8,1ºC*
> 
> Seiça,Ourém...*-0,3ºC*



Ás 19h30m!


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Belo céu, parecia soprado (o que até é verdade). O link funciona mas se escolheres o _BBcode_ em vez do _ImageLink_ a imagem aparece logo aqui directamente.


obrigado já percebi como fazer com o bbcode obrigado pela dica.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 20:31)

*4.2ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (29 Dez 2014 às 20:32)

9,9ºC a desçer


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 20:57)

thunderhunter disse:


> Será assim? Mas através do photobucket.


Nesta não apareceu.




thunderhunter disse:


> obrigado já percebi como fazer com o bbcode obrigado pela dica.


----------



## cactus (29 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

por aqui vai nos 7,2ºc mas aparenta 5ºc.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta não apareceu.


e agora? [img

[/img]


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

peço desculpa mas é a primeira vez que tento meter imagens no forum embora ja acompanhe o forum à bastante tempo. ( desculpem me o off topic)


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Tomar acaba de registar 0ºC  Se o vento não aparecer, é bem possível que o record (-6.9°C DIA 03/02/2012) seja batido


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 21:29)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar acaba de registar 0ºC  Se o vento não aparecer, é bem possível que o record (-6.9°C DIA 03/02/2012) seja batido


Vamos ver, vamos ver... 
Impressionante ás 21h30m a estação MeteoTomar já estar em tempertura negativa. Actualmemnte _*-0,3ºC*_!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

thunderhunter disse:


> e agora? [img
> 
> [/img]



Ok, mas nem precisas de usar o botão "imagem" nas ferramentas de mensagem, basta clicares com o botão direito no local da mensagem onde queres inserir e colares (paste).


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

Boa noite
Temperatura: *9.9ºC* (máxima registada *11.1ºC*)
Humidade Relativa: *59%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1033 hPa.*
Saliento que durante algum tempo (17:25(?) e as 18:45 (?) a temperatura manteve-se inalterada em *10.8ºC. *De um modo geral, e até agora a temperatura não está ainda a descer acentuadamente.
.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:34)

estabilizou nos 4.2ºC....


----------



## Garcia (29 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

neste momento 9.6ºC...

(arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 21:37)

5.4 continua a descer.


----------



## meko60 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Boa noite.
Na estação da Cova da Piedade sigo com 10ºC.
Na alta de Almada sigo com 9,7ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar acaba de registar 0ºC  Se o vento não aparecer, é bem possível que o record (-6.9°C DIA 03/02/2012) seja batido



Boa noite.
Aqui pela Barosa foi o dia mais frio do ano .  -1.9ºC
Depois de já ter estado com  -0.1ºC ás 21:25h , o vento aparteceu e passou a 0.2ºC
O valor de  -6.6ºC de 13/2/2012 tb pode ser batido. Nesta data, o "ZERO" foi atingido ás ás 21.50h
Agora marca  -0.5ºC.
Tal como o Isalvador disse , o vento ... ??!!!


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

Deixo aqui o link para a estação Oregon com RS da Davis da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Zezere.

http://servicos.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt:8080/wdl/

Fica a 13,2 Km em linha recta da minha estação, fica é a 350 metros de altitude, contra os 72 metros do Meteotomar.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

*3.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Os cirrus que encheram o céu do litoral eram restos da dissipação da cauda da frente fria que chegou até ao Sahara:










O dia relativamente frio não impediu as abelhas de trabalhar, até ao entardecer:


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

*2.7ºC *, 5min desceu 0.5ºC


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

3.4 hoje para baixo é que é o caminho.


----------



## cactus (29 Dez 2014 às 22:19)

5,4ºc está a arrefecer muito rápido para quem está no litoral


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Seiça (Ourém) com -2.6ºC
Tomar com -1.4ºC
Coruche (IPMA) ultima hora 0ºC
Constância com 0.2ºC
Alvega (IPMA) ultima hora 0.7ºC
Alcobaça (IPMA) ultima hora 0.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2014 às 22:38)

4,9°C de temperatura actual com o windchill constantemente nos 0°C.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

estagnou nos 3.5 devido ao vento que começou agora a soprar fraco. Fui ao quintal vim de la gelada.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

vento anormal de sul !!!.
em 5 minutos passou de -0.6ºC a 1.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

de 2.7ºC já subiu para 3ºC, mas agora desceu de novo para 2.7ºC


----------



## cactus (29 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

4,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Aqui pelo concelho:

3,9ºC no lugar de Além (Caneças)
5,8ºC no meteocaneças
6,4ºC na Arroja, Odivelas. Destaque para o vento moderado!


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

*2.3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

6,4ºC em Queluz tá a descer mais que aquilo que eu contava .


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2014 às 23:43)

3,7°C de temperatura actual.

Windchill nos -2,0°C.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

Por aqui, até às 22h a intensidade do vento não permitia uma boa descida da temperatura. Às 23h, estavam 4,6ºC, e a partir daí o vento lá abrandou acelerando o arrefecimento. 
De momento, *2,2ºC*, actual mínima, com vento muito fraco. Se o vento se mantiver assim terei uma boa mínima.  

É incrível como as mínimas de algumas estações raramente são afectadas pelo vento:
-2,6ºC em Dunas de Mira, às 22h.
-2,8ºC em Seiça
-2,4ºC em Tomar  

Barreira de Água segue com 5ºC, devido ao vento, quando às 19h30 já ía com 0,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

*6,2ºC* e vento forte.
Vim agora da rua, ar gélido cortante.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

2.2ºC, não quer descer...


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Centro de Peniche 6,1°C e a baixar.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Dez 2014 às 00:09)

Tenho actualmente 5,2º e tem estado a descer rápido desde sensivelmente as 22:00h, assim já gosto, frio a sério, vamos ver até onde chega, e humidade a 50% e a subir ligeiramente ( a "estação" de ALDI tem também sensor de humidade externa ).


----------



## Tufao André (30 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

Apenas *5,5 ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NE! 
Uma descida rapida nas ultimas horas que torna o ambiente muito desagradável na rua... Por este andar acredito que a mínima atinga a casa de 1ºC como previsto pelo IPMA na cidade da Amadora!


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

3,9ºC boa descida.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

*5,8ºC* ,notável como a temperatura desce apesar do vento forte.
Posto isto, é normal que as inversões térmicas estejam tão intensas. 
Estou curioso para ver a minima no pisão, felizmente o terreno é muito abrigado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 00:17)

Negativas ao sabor do vento, parece vir em vagas:













Já não há estações acima dos 9º. Quem tiver 9º ou mais tem o sensor mal colocado 

Oops, tenho 9º, na varanda, não admira...


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Boas

Aqui estão 5ºC muito frio se o vento der tréguas pode ser que pare nos 0ºC


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

o que se passará em Portalegre ! :S


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

zona rural, perto de Loures.

2,8ºC, quase a atingir a minima do ano


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Fui levar o lixo à rua, a uns 15 metros de casa, e gelei!  Sopra um ventinho gélido de NE/E!


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

Boa noite, aqui por Almada o vento acalmou e a noite segue fria com 7,9ºC e a descer a pique.


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

Off-topic: passei agora com o comando elo canal 13 da MEO (casa dos segredos) e parece que pela Venda do Pinheiro a temperatura está bastante agradável. Vestidinhos sem manga na rua... arghhh  jasuuuus...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

cactus disse:


> o que se passará em Portalegre ! :S


Em situações de vento de leste, é extremamente difícil para Portalegre ter mínimas baixas. É pela mesma razão que tem mínimas recorde no Verão. Como o vento costuma ser sempre forte, a temperatura não baixa a menos que haja pausas ou haja muito frio mesmo em altura. Essa estação por acaso está mais abrigada, mas por o vento estar forte também está a ser afectada.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 00:43)

Despeço-me com *5,5ºC*


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 00:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Em situações de vento de leste, é extremamente difícil para Portalegre ter mínimas baixas. É pela mesma razão que tem mínimas recorde no Verão. Como o vento costuma ser sempre forte, a temperatura não baixa a menos que haja pausas ou haja muito frio mesmo em altura. Essa estação por acaso está mais abrigada, mas por o vento estar forte também está a ser afectada.


Obrigado pela informação , estranhei por observar que nas redondezas estavam com temperaturas muito abaixo .


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

Por aqui  já vai nos 3,5ºc.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Dez 2014 às 00:52)

StormRic disse:


> Negativas ao sabor do vento, parece vir em vagas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou um termómetro da treta como se calhar os que tenho , é pena que o da Oregon não tem sinal que chege a estação, pois este penso ser mais fiável, apesar de o da ALDI, o externo, ter uma diferença de 2 a 4 décimas de grau para os da Oregon.

actualmemte 4,9º e 51% e algum vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 00:54)

Em Queluz 5,5ºC, muito bom, pena é o frio não ser a quantidade de vento , já estava tudo congelado com uns -15ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (30 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

Pelo Miratejo 5.9ºC com um windchill de 4ºC o vento continua nos 18.3Km de Gust


----------



## seqmad (30 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

Por aqui 5,0º agora. Desceu 0,5 desde há 1 hora.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 01:27)

*1.7ºC *por aqui


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

Por aqui sente-se uma leve brisa que complica o arrefecimento, no entanto registo 2.9ºC

Aqui perto:
Samora Correia: 2.2ºC
Benavente: 2.8ºC


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 01:30)

Centro de Peniche 5,7°C e continua a descer 
O vento acalmou.


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

O vento tem vindo a enfraquecer, com isto mais um tombo na temperatura  2,7ºC  e 53 por cento de humidade .


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 01:42)

*5,3ºC, aparente 2ºC! *Eu é que não vou à rua!! Por este andar chegamos aos previstos 1ºC!

O vento vai diminuindo de intensidade, a ondulação também e ao longo do dia pode ser mesmo nulo, e a causa deste frio!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 01:45)

Isto é tudo nevoeiro?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 01:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto é tudo nevoeiro?



Não, deve ser ar muito seco a atrofiar a imagem.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2014 às 01:46)

2,8°C de temperatura actual, windchill neste preciso momento nos -4,0°C.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 02:03)

*0.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2014 às 02:19)

Boa madrugada.

Por Mira-Sintra, neste momento, *5,6ºC* de temperatura, com apenas 38% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1032 hPa e vento, em geral, fraco.


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Dez 2014 às 02:20)

Boa noite
Na varanda virada a sul 9,1 graus, e na varanda a norte 8,3 graus.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 02:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, deve ser ar muito seco a atrofiar a imagem.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto é tudo nevoeiro?



Como a imagem é obtida nos comprimentos de onda do infravermelho, os tons mais claros, nesta imagem tratada do cinzento ao branco, correspondem a baixa temperatura. Portanto estamos a ver uma verdadeira termografia da superfície que está com temperaturas normalmente observadas apenas nas nuvens. As áreas ainda azuladas são as mais quentes, sendo neste momento a superfície oceânica a mais quente, obviamente.


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 02:29)

Acabei de  atingir os 5°C redondinhos aqui no centro de Peniche. Na estação a tendência é para continuar a baixar. 
Se seguir a norma ainda baixa mais, pelo menos até às 5h00.


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 02:31)

2,2ºc  agora , aparenta -1ºC , e 55 por cento de humidade o vento tem-se mantido constante agora 9,7km/h .


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 02:34)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boa noite
> Na varanda virada a sul 9,1 graus, e na varanda a norte 8,3 graus.



Que "forno" que são essas varandas! Como a minha: 8,5º  











Desta vez Lisboa está bem lançada na descida! A previsão é de 2º de mínima. Ainda falta tanto para as negativas... mas sinceramente não desejo que desça, não posso deixar de pensar em tanta gente que está com certeza a passar um sofrimento com este frio, por estar na rua ou não ter condições onde habitam.


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Dez 2014 às 02:36)

StormRic disse:


> Que "forno" que são essas varandas! Como a minha: 8,5º
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E de dia entao... na varanda a sul facilmente se atinge os 20 graus!


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 02:38)

Candy disse:


> Acabei de  atingir os 5°C redondinhos aqui no centro de Peniche. Na estação a tendência é para continuar a baixar.
> Se seguir a norma ainda baixa mais, pelo menos até às 5h00.



Do Cabo até aí, dois graus de diferença pelo menos, o que faz a interioridade, mesmo tão reduzida.

Isto deve estar bom é no mar dentro de água! Temperaturas de 13º/15º deve-se pôr o pé e sentir-se morno. Ainda vou experimentar no ano novo...


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 02:47)

é agora! por aqui *0ºC*


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 03:03)

StormRic disse:


> Do Cabo até aí, dois graus de diferença pelo menos, o que faz a interioridade, mesmo tão reduzida.
> 
> Isto deve estar bom é no mar dentro de água! Temperaturas de 13º/15º deve-se pôr o pé e sentir-se morno. Ainda vou experimentar no ano novo...


3 km até aqui. Quem faz o trajecto, de carro, várias vezes consegue ver esta diferença de temperaturas. Umas vezes pra mais, outras pra menos.

Incrivel é a amplitude térmica que por norma é quase insignificante por cá.


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 03:11)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boa noite
> Na varanda virada a sul 9,1 graus, e na varanda a norte 8,3 graus.


Tanto?  Qual Brasil


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 03:22)

Vai arrefecendo pela madrugada! 

Estamos assim:
Santo Estêvão: *1.7ºC* *(MSantos*)
Samora Correia: *1.8ºC* *(WU)*
Benavente:* 2.2ºC (WU)*
Canha: *0.7ºC* *(WU)*
Fajarda: *0ºC* (há 33min.) *David 6*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2014 às 03:33)

Despeço-me com *4,9ºC*. 

Veremos até onde vai.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 03:42)

*-0.5ºC *por aqui 
Coruche na ultima hora tem -2.4ºC


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 03:48)

Desceu aos 4,8° e agora voltou aos 5° lol


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 04:32)

*-1.0ºC *


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 06:10)

vamm disse:


> Pôr-do-sol de hoje.
> A fotografia foi retirada do instagram do meu moço. Não tive tempo para captar isto, mas que tinha estes "riscos" todos, lá isso tinha.



Sem dúvida que tinha, visto daqui mais a norte o aspecto foi este:





Começou em tons mais rosados e depois ficou mesmo vermelho/laranja vivo, no entanto como se vê na foto panorâmica, restrito a uma faixa relativamente baixa no horizonte. Não terá sido, por isso, muito notado. A foto seguinte é com teleobjectiva na zona onde apareceram raios crepusculares em leque:


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 06:42)

A ilha de calor urbana da Capital a soçobrar sob a investida do gelo Ribatejano.





Prevista mínima de 2º, está quase lá (3,3º às 6h).
O Cabo Carvoeiro com seis graus não é frequente.

Destaque para -4,5º de Tomar/Valdonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 06:43)

Boas,

Sigo com *3,5ºC *
No Pisão deve estar bonito deve*...*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 06:59)

A estação amadora de Tomar acaba de registar *-6,0ºC*, estes valores já podem provocar estragos nos contadores das água. 
Valor espectacular. 
Seiça vem logo a seguir com* -5,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 07:57)

Mínima de 3,8ºC por Sintra e Queluz o mesmo valor.


----------



## thunderhunter (30 Dez 2014 às 08:22)

Bom dia noite bastante fria acordo com 2.2 e com e com o terreno por traz da minha casa assim
[img

[/img]


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 08:26)

Bom Dia! Por Cabanas a temperatura mínima foi de *+0,2ºC!*
Geada só nos carros e pouquinha, o vento fraco, não deixou haver mais geada.


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 08:30)

Impressionante os valores de Tomar, na estação meteotomar a mínima foi de * -6,2ºC!   *


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 08:30)

No pisao a mínima foi de -0,5 graus esperava menos. Houve  vento a geada era fraca. Na próxima madrugada a mínima deve ser mais baixa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2014 às 08:49)

Mínimas aqui no concelho:

1,7ºC - Lugar de Além (300m)
4,1ºC - meteocaneças
4,1ºC - Arroja (142m) - Sempre com vento.

Nas zonas baixas as mínimas devem ter sido inferiores.


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 08:59)

Aqui perto as temperaturas mínimas foram de: 
*
0ºC* na Quinta do Conde (geiras)
*-1,4ºC* em Brejos de Azeitão - Salmoura


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2014 às 09:06)

Por aqui, sigo com 1,5ºC, vai subindo agora a temperatura devagar com a chegada do sol.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 09:25)

minima de *-1.4ºC *
Coruche na ultima hora com *-3.9ºC*
agora já com o sol sigo com *2.0ºC
*
Estas fotos já foram tiradas agora às 9h, portanto o sol já derreteu maior parte do gelo, mesmo assim consegui tirar estas 3 fotos que ainda estavam à sombra, que pena só acordei agora, devia estar uma grande geada


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2014 às 09:50)

mínima de 0,9ºC ainda não foi desta que ficou negativo


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2014 às 10:01)

Mínima de *1.0ºC*, não chegou a valores negativos por causa do vento que se manteve constante acima dos 20km/h durante toda a noite.

Windchill mínimo de *-7.8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

e vão mais 2 fotos, esta era da água das galinhas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *2,2ºC* junto ao rio de Loures, nada de especial, há uma ou duas semanas registei menos.

O dia segue solarengo, ao Sol está-se agradavelmente bem


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2014 às 10:14)

Por Tomar, foi um dia de 4 Record's


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Mínima de *3,1ºC* na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2014 às 10:39)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 1,9ºC e o windchill mínimo foi de -1ºC pelas 6h:50

Agora céu limpo e 7,3ºC


----------



## seqmad (30 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

A mínima aqui pelo Fogueteiro foi de *1,7º*. Veremos se é batido nas próximas duas noites.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 11:06)

o gelo que meti nas ultimas 2 fotos, ainda não derreteu mesmo estando ao sol

7.2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## joao nunes (30 Dez 2014 às 11:15)

bom dia
a minima por aqui foi de 3,6ºC espero que esta minima seja batida


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

Bom dia

Mínima de *2,3ºC*. Se não fosse o vento facilmente teria valores negativos.
Espero que na próxima madrugada o vento acalme.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Boas
Temperatura:* 7.7ºC* (mínima registada *4.6ºC*)
Humidade Relativa: *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1033 hPa*


----------



## PDias (30 Dez 2014 às 12:45)

Bom dia,
por aqui a mínima foi negativa com -1,5ºC, a sonda de temperatura do meu painel solar marcava -2ºC e a sonda da temperatura da água da rede marcava 6ºC (pelas 07.30H), agora está um dia com sol e céu  azul com uma ligeira brisa e estão 8,1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2014 às 13:23)

Mínima de 3,3 aqui. Muito vento durante a madrugada. Às 07:50 medi 2,5ºC na cruz de pau.


----------



## Rafael Mota (30 Dez 2014 às 15:20)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 3,0ºC, que poderia ter sido bem mais baixa, muito vento e tempo nublado durante grande parte da noite.
Agora sigo com 12ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2014 às 15:26)

Lightning disse:


> Mínima de 3,3 aqui. Muito vento durante a madrugada. Às 07:50 medi 2,5ºC na cruz de pau.


3.2 de mínima aqui ao lado...


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 15:28)

Boas,
Temperatura mínima registada pela minha estação,  esta madrugada, foi de 4ºC redondinhos. Foi, de certeza, após as 5h00 da manhã. 

Agora, e para os meninos das varandas quentes, fica o registo... a esta hora, no meu pátio, de 1º andar e para sul, regista 28,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2014 às 15:45)

Hoje por volta das 9:30 da manha ainda era visivel alguma geada.
Já depois do almoço numa caminhada que fui fazer, as 14:30, ainda consegui ver uma leve camada de gelo nos buracos com água da estrada, em local sombrio.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2014 às 16:46)

Por Tomar começou a descida da temperatura, vamos ver onde vai parar


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2014 às 17:17)

Boas

Por enquanto, com vento muito fraco, a temperatura lá vai descendo, *7,5ºC*.

Máxima: *11ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 17:17)

StormRic disse:


> Como a imagem é obtida nos comprimentos de onda do infravermelho, os tons mais claros, nesta imagem tratada do cinzento ao branco, correspondem a baixa temperatura. Portanto estamos a ver uma verdadeira termografia da superfície que está com temperaturas normalmente observadas apenas nas nuvens. As áreas ainda azuladas são as mais quentes, sendo neste momento a superfície oceânica a mais quente, obviamente.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 17:32)

Minima de* 3,3ºC *às 9h! 
Máxima de *14,2ºC *ás 16h! 

Pressão nos 1031 hPa e vento fraco, 10,8ºC atuais.

Não me admira que a temperatura mais baixa tenha sido às 9h, 1 hora depois do nascer do sol, eu já estava na rua com várias camadas de roupa mas quase que congelei a cara e as mãos, sai exatamente às 9h15 e estavam 4ºC mas a sensação térmica era de -3ºC!! Sem dúvida nenhuma que não mentia estes -3ºC! 
Também recordo que não havia vento nenhum, nem uma brisa, o grande causador deste frio e ainda estava quase tudo à sombra, o sol mesmo passado 1 hora mal aqueceu as coisas. Acredito que em Belas estava mais frio, como gostava de ter uma estação aqui...

Um céu que não via desde Outubro, azul carregado como na minha imagem de perfil mas sem qualquer tipo de nuvem, apenas muitos rastos de aviões e uma visibilidade fantástica!! 

De realçar que os valores registados de temp. minima tiveram 2ºC acima do previsto que era de 1ºC.
Para esta noite dão 0ºC, veremos se consegue atingir isso, mas acredito já que o vento está cada vez mais fraco e nulo.


----------



## thunderhunter (30 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

boas por aqui também ja se sente a descida de temperatura neste momento 6.2 a máxima atingiu 9.8 por volta das 14h.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

Boas!

Por aqui em Santo Estêvão a mínima foi de *0.4ºC*

Em Samora Correia foi de *0.0ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

Por aqui sigo já com *7,3ºC*  Hoje junto ao rio a mínima deve ser bem mais baixa (talvez atinja negativos), mas a vontade de lá ir meter o sensor...


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Boas
Temperatura:* 9.8ºC* (máxima *10.2ºC*)
Humidade Relativa:* 45%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 17:54)

por aqui *7.6ºC *siga


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

7,8°C actuais.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 18:22)

*5.8ºC*, isto hoje vai lançado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 18:39)

Temperatura estagnada nos 6,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

Boa inversão na ribeira das Vinhas(traseiras do mercado de Cascais) foto tirada ha pouco.
Ontem à mesma hora estavam 6ºC.







Na próxima madrugada devo registar uma minima mais baixa no Pisão, hoje a temperatura desceu aos - 0,5ºC.
____

Esta manhã a caminho do Pisão:


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 18:52)

*4.5ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 18:59)

Aqui (~20m) estão 5.5ºC, em Caneças (~280m) estão 8,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

Geada fortissima hoje no vale da Mangancha,Mafra.
16ª da temporada, sempre a somar.
No Sabado já consulto a minima mais baixa da semana registada por lá, estou curioso.
______

Extremos de hoje em Alcabideche *3,5ºC* / *10,2ºC*  
Valores espectaculares.


----------



## Reportorio (30 Dez 2014 às 19:06)

Por aqui no Miratejo, estamos com 10.8C,
                                                          1.1ºC de Dew Point
                                                          10º C de windchill


----------



## Reportorio (30 Dez 2014 às 19:13)

Apesar deste frio todo às 15.30 no centro de Setúbal o carro marcava 14ºC um temperatura bastante agradável.


----------



## joao nunes (30 Dez 2014 às 19:13)

sigo 9,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 19:27)

Por Queluz máxima de 11,6ºC, neste momento estou já com 9,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 19:39)

Passei agora pelo Pisão, o carro marcava *2ºC.*
Vamos ver se é desta que a minima cai para os -2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 19:58)

*1.9ºC *


----------



## joao nunes (30 Dez 2014 às 19:59)

vento a cair de intensidade sigo com 8,9ºC


----------



## fhff (30 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

No meu trajecto, há pouco, Malveira 2,5ºC,
Sapataria/Dois Portos 1,5º C,
Merceana 0,0ºC....às 19:50...impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 20:11)

fhff disse:


> No meu trajecto, há pouco, Malveira 2,5ºC,
> Sapataria/Dois Portos-1,5º C,
> Merceana 0,0ºC....às 19:50...impressionante.



Aqui na minha zona noto claramente as inversões mais fortes,isto em relação a ontem, o que é normal,  pois está menos vento.


----------



## fhff (30 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

Caro Jonas_87,

Hoje de manhã as inversões foram bastante fortes. Na zona da Tapada de Mafra, onde passei por volta das 8:30, junto à entrada da Tapada, estavam -1,0 ºC. Hoje promete...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

fhff disse:


> Caro Jonas_87,
> 
> Hoje de manhã as inversões foram bastante fortes. Na zona da Tapada de Mafra, onde passei por volta das 8:30, junto à entrada da Tapada, estavam -1,0 ºC. Hoje promete...



Curioso, estou para instalar um datalogger ainda neste inverno exactamente nessa zona, junto a aldeia do Codeçal! Obrigado pela partilha.
Só vem confirmar que aquele zona tem potencial, é um vale muito encaixado, um  verdadeiro buraco.


----------



## fhff (30 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

É mesmo um buraco. Todas as temperaturas que referi foram leituras do termómetro do carro mas, geralmente, é bastante fiável.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

Nascer do sol em céu completamente limpo, ar seco, nada de neblina, vento fraco ou nulo de ENE. Devido ao contraste de temperaturas entre a camada de ar frio (3º indicava a estação da Praia da Rainha) e o ar aquecido sobre o mar (água a 14º) ocorreram miragens semelhantes às que se vêem com tempo quente de verão por exemplo.

Para o Cabo Espichel:






Para a Fonte da Telha: note-se que não é um reflexo das luzes na superfície das águas, a qual não estava de modo algum suficientemente plana, mas sim uma refracção na superfície de separação das duas camadas de ar a temperaturas muito diferentes.





Ainda pensei que pudesse haver geada mas o ar muito seco e algum vento impediram a sua formação no campo de S.Gonçalo aqui ao lado:









Praia de Carcavelos só para um, ondulação de 1 metro e excelente visibilidade do horizonte, de Cascais e da Peninha:





O dia decorreu com céu azul e apenas se via uma faixa muito longe de nuvens altas associadas aos sistemas frontais dissipados a sudoeste, que já nem figuram na carta sinóptica das 18h:









O ocaso ocorreu com o sol oculto nesses cirrus e cirrostratus longínquos.





Como o horizonte para lá dessas nuvens estava bloqueado por outras formações, não houve cores bonitas depois do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Sigo com 1,6ºC, a estação de Azeitão leva 8,9ºC!!! Que diferença brutal!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2014 às 21:13)

5,6°C por aqui.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Boas
Temperatura: *7.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *51%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Esta noite vão imperar as inversões. Há estações que não perdem tempo e já rondam os zero graus às 20h!







Geiras disse:


> Sigo com 1,6ºC, a estação de Azeitão leva 8,9ºC!!! Que diferença brutal!


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 21:21)

por aqui sigo com *0.3ºC *, está quase e ainda são 21h e pouco!!!

Seiça (Ourém) com *-2.3ºC*
Berreira de Água (perto de Fátima) com* -2.1ºC*
Tomar com *-1.2ºC*
Alvega (IPMA) ultima hora *-0.2ºC*
Coruche (IPMA) ultima hora *-0.1ºC*
Miranda do Corvo com *0.1ºC*
Constância com *0.4ºC*
Almada, P. Rainha (IPMA) ultima hora *0.6ºC*
Canha com *0.7ºC*


isto hoje promete


----------



## Rachie (30 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

Geiras disse:


> Sigo com 1,6ºC, a estação de Azeitão leva 8,9ºC!!! Que diferença brutal!


Esta tarde fui dar uma volta de carro pela EN 10 e de facto estava ai muito frio. Quase gelei para abastecer na prio mas nao tinham gasóleo 

A seguir a Coina (direcção Almada) o carro chegou a marcar 4 graus por volta das 19.30


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

*-0.2ºC :assobio:*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Qual será a zona mais fria a norte de Lisboa/Sintra esta noite ?


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 22:00)

Boas dei uma voltinha agora há pouco e aqui fica o registo do termómetro do meu carro.  Vale, principalmente para ver as diferenças entre cada ponto onde registei.

1º ponto
Chegada a Peniche, logo a seguir à rotunda dos supertubos. Lado oposto às bombas da BP.




2º ponto - Entrada dos portões da muralha de Peniche (estrada que segue para o Cabo Carvoeiro).




3º ponto - Cabo Carvoeiro,  junto à EMA





Voltei ao 1º ponto 




Voltei ao 2º ponto




Por última,  vim para casa, no centro de Peniche





Agora, ao postar aqui, fui ver o que marca a estação.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Tomar com -1.7° menos 0.7° que ontem. Promete


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 22:03)

Candy disse:


> 3º ponto - Cabo Carvoeiro, junto à EMA



 tinha que ser os 7º "no meio do mar"! 

parece funcionar bem esse termómetro com rodinhas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

Actualmente 3,8ºC (já foi aos 3,5ºC).


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 22:23)

Boas.

Aqui por Cabanas o termómetro marca *+4,7ºC. *A temperatura têm estado estagnada já há 30 minutos.
Aqui bem perto na estação meteorologica amadora do _WU Brejos de Azeitão - Salmoura_ marca *+5ºC*, mas já marcou +*4,8ºC.*


----------



## meko60 (30 Dez 2014 às 22:28)

Boa noite.
No site do IPMA reparei agora que pelas 21:00h a temperatura na Praia da Rainha era de 1,5ºC , bem frio.
Na Cova da Piedade sigo com 8,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 22:29)

O radar de coruche decidiu aparecer! Mas vem sem o de Arouca


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

tinha de ser, sigo com *-0.1ºC* mas já tive *-0.5ºC *levantou se uma brisa estragou tudo


----------



## Candy (30 Dez 2014 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> tinha que ser os 7º "no meio do mar"!
> 
> parece funcionar bem esse termómetro com rodinhas


Por vezes tem uma pequena diferença de 1º. Nunca mais do que isso


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

Hoje é uma noite para forte inversão é melhor esquecer as estações que estão muito altas tipo a minha

Aqui marca 5,1ºC  perto do solo


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Boas

Saí da zona de Taveiro às 22h, e já tinha uma boa camada de gelo no carro. Estava bastante frio, o vento era nulo, a temperatura já deveria andar nos valores negativos.
Quando cheguei ao meu local de seguimento estava algum vento, temperatura nos *3,5ºC*, mas já tinham estado *0,8ºC*, actual mínima.


----------



## Thomar (30 Dez 2014 às 22:57)

Em Cabanas a temperatura desce novamente , temperatura actual *+4,1ºC*
Amanhã espero uma mínima negativa!


----------



## meko60 (30 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

Thomar disse:


> Em Cabanas a temperatura desce novamente , temperatura actual *+4,1ºC*
> Amanhã espero uma mínima negativa!



Essa zona é muito fria.


----------



## fhff (30 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Aqui está o registo das 20:00, na Merceana, Alenquer.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

4,5°C actuais, depois de ter estado algum tempo estagnada na casa dos 5°C.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2014 às 23:08)

Que gelo 3,9ºC tem aqui sítios a metros da minha casa que aposto que já toca os 0ºC


----------



## meko60 (30 Dez 2014 às 23:13)

A temperatura continua a descer paulatinamente, sigo com 7,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2014 às 23:30)

no fim de ter ido aos -0.5ºC, agora tenho 0.2ºC -.-


----------



## thunderhunter (30 Dez 2014 às 23:45)

boas sigo com 1.5 .


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

Aqui na zona dos excluídos e arredores sigo com 6,3ºC em constante subida.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão registo *0.7ºC*.


----------



## PDias (30 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite,
por aqui desde as 21.30H que estou abaixo de 0, agora estão -0,7ºC.
Máx. 9,9ºC
Min. -1,5ºC

Aqui nos arredores no fundo dos vales tipo Merceana e Ribrafria a temperatura já deve rondar os -3ºC ou menos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 00:07)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui na zona dos excluídos e arredores sigo com 6,3ºC em constante subida.



A subir a estas horas? Põe o sensor no chão que ele desce logo . A sério, de facto a margem sul subiu, Praia da Rainha por exemplo já esteve nos 0,6º às 20h e foi subindo e às 22h já ia nos 5º.

Edit: e às 23h ainda subiu mais, para os 6,2º!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

A série horária vai assim:











Isto parece uma orquestra com cada um a tocar para seu lado, umas descem outras sobem, outras andam aos altos e baixos.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Temperatura actual: *0,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Aqui vou com 2,5ºC o vento é nulo...


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

já voltei a acção, no fim de perder tempo com a temperatura a subir de -0.5ºC para 0.2ºC, já está a descer de novo sigo com *-0.8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2014 às 00:43)

Vento a estragar a temperatura mais uma vez em Barreira de Água:







http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIA22


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Qual será a zona mais fria a norte de Lisboa/Sintra esta noite ?



No vale do Lizandro, Cheleiros/Carvalhal deve estar interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 00:52)

*5,5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Dez 2014 às 00:54)

Tenho 6,3º e 43%

a mínima que registei na noite passada ainda chegou aos 3,4º .


----------



## vamm (31 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> O ocaso ocorreu com o sol oculto nesses cirrus e cirrostratus longínquos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui o cenário foi o mesmo. Foi possível ver essas nuvens no horizonte, a aparecerem por volta das 15h, mas mais uma vez não tive tempo para registar nada.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 01:04)

Algum dia irei aos negativos... Hoje é o dia!  

Quase... *0.0ºC* por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:08)

*-1.2ºC* por aqui


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 01:15)

david 6 disse:


> *-1.2ºC* por aqui



Sempre à minha frente! 

Entretanto subiu para os 0.2ºC...

Aqui perto:
Samora Correia: 1.3ºC
Benavente:  0.2ºC
Canha: -1.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 01:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vento a estragar a temperatura mais uma vez em Barreira de Água:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está completamente invertida a progressão mas o vento até parece fraco e de város rumos, algo não bate certo com essa estação. E a humidade está em 99% o tempo todo? Está nevoeiro? Ponto de orvalho altíssimo.
Parece que está a ser regado o sensor.


----------



## Tufao André (31 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

Novamente *5,5ºC* por aqui mas atingidos uma hora mais tarde que ontem!
O vento desta vez esta nulo, a ver se não estraga a possível inversão...
Na noite passada afinal a temp mínima não baixou dos 3ºC aqui, mas curiosamente a norte da cidade ficou-se nos 2,7ºC (segundo o WU).


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

MSantos disse:


> Sempre à minha frente!
> 
> Entretanto subiu para os 0.2ºC...
> 
> ...




aqui para este lado sabes como é que é  então Coruche não temos hipotese nenhuma, ultima hora vai com -2.9C

aqui também subiu -0.7ºC, levantou se de novo uma brisa  já é a 2ª ou a 3ª vez que isto acontece


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

Cabril no Gerês é a terceira estação mais quente do IPMA, atrás apenas do Cabo Carvoeiro e Faro:





Grande entrada no último dia do ano, as negativas espalham-se por todo o lado e ainda só era meia-noite.


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2014 às 01:25)

Por aqui noite já com negativos os carros já estão cobertos de gelo fica aqui a foto do meu carro tirada à pouco:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

david 6 disse:


> aqui para este lado sabes como é que é  então Coruche não temos hipotese nenhuma, ultima hora vai com -2.9C
> 
> aqui também subiu -0.7ºC, levantou se de novo uma brisa  já é a 2ª ou a 3ª vez que isto acontece



O vale do Sorraia é de facto espectacular, que inversões do caraças. 
Acredito que um vale ao ter vertentes compostas por centenas e centenas de valeiros em vez de simples encostas, pode muito bem potenciar mais as inversões, isso passa-se no Sorraia.
Estive a ver, e tambem acho que existe um importante reforço de ar frio na zona de Couço, aquele vale que vem da barragem de MonteArgil, deve ser muito frio, a encosta sul, tem um desnivel consideravel.


----------



## PDias (31 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Por aqui agora chegou aos -1,0ºC, vamos a ver a mínima mais logo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:31)

como é possivel estar com *+0.5ºC* no fim de ter tido *-1.2ºC* por causa desta treta de brisa que apareceu a temperatura vai disparada a subir daqui nada isto vira verão aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

Seiça,Ourèm  *-4,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

david 6 disse:


> como é possivel estar com *+0.5ºC* no fim de ter tido *-1.2ºC* por causa desta treta de brisa que apareceu a temperatura vai disparada a subir daqui nada isto vira verão aqui



Cheguei finalmente aos valores negativos, registo *-0.1ºC*! Agora fui eu que te ultrapassei!


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:39)

MSantos disse:


> Cheguei finalmente aos valores negativos, registo *-0.1ºC*! Agora fui eu que te ultrapassei!



o que conta é bater a minima, chega aos -1.2ºC  , entretanto por aqui isto vai lançado é melhor é ir de t-shirt para a rua, continua a subir +0.8ºC com VENTO FRACO


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:42)

Despeço-me com *5,2ºC.
*
Vamos lá ver que minima tenho hoje aqui no vale da zona (Pisão).
Só peço humidade, para o terreno congelar.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:48)

e eu também despeço me com uma miséria de *+0.9ºC* e *vento* fraco, minima até agora *-1.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2014 às 02:14)

5,1ºC atuais, acredito que às 9h chegue aos 2ºC
Vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 02:17)

Boa madrugada!

Até dá gosto ver, registo* -0.7ºC*!**


----------



## thunderhunter (31 Dez 2014 às 02:34)

por aqui a agua que pus prepositadamente na rua esta assim :
[img

[/img]


----------



## thunderhunter (31 Dez 2014 às 02:36)

0.7 mas nao sei se estara 100% correto pois vejo a temperatura numa app do tlm. Mas mais ou menos tenho uma ideia.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 02:45)

Aqui por Santo Estêvão já estive nos *-1.0ºC* mas entretanto recuperou para os *-0.7ºC*, veremos qual vai ser a mínima, mas aposto num valor entre os -2ºC e os -3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 03:19)

Despeço-me com *-1.3ºC* aqui em Santo Estêvão.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2014 às 04:06)

A madrugada podia ser gelada, mas não. Há, como sempre houve, vento.

*5,8ºC* actuais, em queda lenta, com 34% de humidade e 1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Dez 2014 às 04:31)

As 04h na Praia del Rey, a 150m do mar tavam 1,5 graus.. e tinha o pára brisas do carro cheio de gelo  
Junto á lagoa de obidos apanhei 0,5 graus.. e nas Caldas da Rainha 5,5 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 07:34)

Boas,

T.actual: *4,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 08:37)

Mínima de 4,0ºC aqui por Sintra e 4,4ºC em Queluz mais quente em ambas em relação a ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 08:44)

Pisao  teve hoje uma mínima de -2,2 graus. Logo público fotos.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia! 

Mínima negativa por Cabanas, *-1,2ºC! *

E também em várias estações amadoras por aqui perto:

*-2ºC *Quinta do Conde_ --Wunderground_
*-2,8ºC* Salmoura-Brejos de Azeitão_ --Wunderground_
*-1,8ºC* Moita (meteomoita)_ --Wunderground_
*-3,1ºC *Azeitão_ --Meteoclimatic_


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 08:56)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui por Santo Estêvão já estive nos *-1.0ºC* mas entretanto recuperou para os *-0.7ºC*, veremos qual vai ser a mínima, mas aposto num valor entre os -2ºC e os -3ºC.


A estação de Samora registou uma mínima de -0,1ºC às 07h49. Agora já em subida com 0,3ºC.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2014 às 08:59)

No triangulo Fátima/Ourem/Tomar, novamente valores extremamente baixos:

*-5,6ºC* Tomar (meteotomar) _ --Wunderground_
*-3,3ºC* Fátima-Barreira de água _ --Wunderground_
*-5,8ºC* Seiça - Ourem _ --Wunderground_


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2014 às 09:04)

Boas!
Como ainda tenho a estação avariada tentei tirar a minima com um termómetro digital, que não tem min/máx, e registei -3,8ºC por volta das 8h, já em subida.
Tirei também umas fotos de má qualidade (telemóvel) a um vale onde passa um afluente do alviela, aqui pertinho.

Serra de Aire ao fundo






A famosa ETAR de Alcanena que mata uns peixitos volta e meia e o ribeiro.





Tirada do mesmo local da primeira mas virada para o afluente.





Penso que deve ter atingido por volta dos -5ºC ~ visto que me encontro no topo de uma das encostas do vale e conseguí registar estes valores.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

thunderboy disse:


> Boas!
> Como ainda tenho a estação avariada tentei tirar a minima com um termómetro digital, que não tem min/máx, e registei -3,8ºC por volta das 8h, já em subida.
> Tirei também umas fotos de má qualidade (telemóvel) a um vale onde passa um afluente do alviela, aqui pertinho.
> 
> ...


Bela camada de geada! Tenho saudades de ver esses mantos brancos. Quanto aos -5ºC, é bem provável.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 09:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Boas!
> Como ainda tenho a estação avariada tentei tirar a minima com um termómetro digital, que não tem min/máx, e registei -3,8ºC por volta das 8h, já em subida.
> Tirei também umas fotos de má qualidade (telemóvel) a um vale onde passa um afluente do alviela, aqui pertinho.
> 
> Penso que deve ter atingido por volta dos -5ºC ~ visto que me encontro no topo de uma das encostas do vale e conseguí registar estes valores.


Ena! Melhor que isto só mesmo neve!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 09:13)

A estação de Canha também apresenta valores bem interessantes; -2,5ºC neste momento, com uma mínima de -4,2ºC registada às 06h30. 
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=38.767,-8.627&sp=ICANHA2


----------



## homem do mar (31 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Boas hoje a mínima foi de -2.6.
Sabem me dizer se as aplicaçoes android do tempo tem dados correctos é que a minha esta noite chegou aos -6


----------



## lsalvador (31 Dez 2014 às 10:49)

Boas Homem do Mar 

As aplicações, a grande maioria usa o Wundergound para ir buscar dados e esses -6 é os dados da minha estação arredondados, por tive de mínima -5.6


----------



## seqmad (31 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

Bom dia, a mínima hoje foi de *1,5º*, batendo a de ontem por 0,2. Às 9H00 estavam ainda 3,1º. Vi alguns posts no fb de termómetros de carros entre Palmela e Qta. Conde com -3º a -1º. Boas (geladas) entradas para todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

Esta madrugada (31/12/2014) fomos, eu e o stormy, novamente até Bucelas, fazer medições de temperatura com vários termómetros.
Pelo caminho estava na casa dos 6 ºC em Moscavide (5,0 ºC na rua, pois a minha estação perde mínimas aquando de inversões) e logo após o túnel do Grilo a temperatura desceu de forma abrupta até aos 1,0 ºC na Várzea de Loures, junto ao LouresShopping.
Santo Antão do Tojal tinha 0,0 ºC.

Chegando a Bucelas, o cenário era este:








Termómetro do carro nos -4,0 ºC, outro termómetro portátil nos -4 ºC, reiterando o mesmo valor, e outro a registar -5,2 ºC, mas que foi deixado sem protecção noutro local, podendo este valor já ser exagerado devido a perdas radiativas. Mas já são valores bastante indicativos. Isto ainda antes das 3h da manhã.
É sempre um prazer ir até Bucelas, terra que nunca desilude !


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2014 às 11:22)

Mínima de *-0.8ºC*.

Havia gelo nos carros, que persistiu até meio da manhã.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de *0,2ºC*, ainda não foi desta que chegou a valores negativos, mais uma vez por causa do vento.
Ainda assim houve formação de geada, que ainda era visível às 11h nos locais sombrios, e a superfície da água que está num pote estava congelada.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 11:26)

João Pedro disse:


> A estação de Samora registou uma mínima de -0,1ºC às 07h49. Agora já em subida com 0,3ºC.



A minha estação bateu largamente esse valor, já que registei de mínima o valor mais baixo do ano, curiosamente no ultimo dia do ano, *-2.9ºC*, fiquei a penas a 2 décimas do valor mais baixo que registei aqui em Santo Estêvão desde Julho de 2013.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 11:32)

MSantos disse:


> A minha estação bateu largamente esse valor, já que registei de mínima o valor mais baixo do ano, curiosamente no ultimo dia do ano, *-2.9ºC*, fiquei a penas a 2 décimas do valor mais baixo que registei aqui em Santo Estêvão desde Julho de 2013.


Santo Estêvão está mais para o interior; é normal que apresente temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## PDias (31 Dez 2014 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

por aqui a mínima foi de *-2,3ºC*, agora estão 7,6ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 11:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Santo Estêvão está mais para o interior; é normal que apresente temperaturas mais baixas.



Sim, é normal, já em Canha que fica no mesmo vale que Santo Estêvão, (Vale do Rio Almançor), ainda esteve mais frio, registou -4.2ºC.


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2014 às 11:46)

Por aqui a mínima foi de -4,8ºC dia excelente para tirar umas fotos de inverno:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 11:55)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, é normal, já em Canha que fica no mesmo vale que Santo Estêvão, (Vale do Rio Almançor), ainda esteve mais frio, registou -4.2ºC.


Pois eu sei, já meti essa info na página anterior!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 11:57)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui a mínima foi de -4,8ºC dia excelente para tirar umas fotos de inverno:


Excelentes fotos Teles!


----------



## PDias (31 Dez 2014 às 12:18)

A esta hora e com 8,6ºC ainda encontrei estes pedaços de gelo que estavam nuns recipientes de brincadeiras dos meus filhos, que pena hoje não ter acordado cedo para ver a camada de geada.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2014 às 12:20)

Mínima ranhosa de 4,3ºC aqui. Como sempre.


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2014 às 12:21)

Pela Merceana, Alenquer, foram -4ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

Mínima de -2,0°C por cá e mais a cima em Azeitão foi aos 3 negativos. Brutal acumulação de gelo nos carros, estavam cobertinhos! A água liquida para tirar o gelo do vidro congelou depois com o carro em andamento.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2014 às 12:43)

Mínima mais baixa do ano e diria até anos por aqui 

-0,4ºC a ver se a primeira noite do novo ano bate este registo!

Agora muito sol num céu limpo e 11,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 12:54)

minima de *-2.1ºC*, fiquei um pouco desiludido por causa do vento, quando tive aquela subida de -1.2ºC para os 1ºC, se isto não tivesse acontecido onde tinha ido parado a minima, mas pronto ainda deu para baixar aos -2.1ºC já não foi mau


----------



## ct5iul (31 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




O Meteo Ajuda deseja a todos um Feliz Ano de 2015






LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max*: 12.1 ºC*
Temp Mini:* 3.8ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *40.7 km/h*

Temperatura minima do mes : *3.2 °C*


Temp atual 12.1ºC 14:00

Pressão: 1029.2Hpa 14:00
Intensidade do Vento: 12.4 km/h 14:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 9.3ºC 14:00
Ponto de Orvalho: -1.4ºC 14:00
Humidade Relativa:39% 14:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 14:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## Paelagius (31 Dez 2014 às 14:14)

A reportar desde Estoril, Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 14:38)

Boas,

Aqui em Alcabideche, minima de 4,4ºC.
________
No Pisão, minim de -2,2ºC





















Eram practicamente 2ºC de diferença entre a ponte do Pisão e o terreno, e estamos a falar de apenas 3/4  metros  (desnivel) de diferença...incrivel.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2014 às 14:48)

despeço me com 14.0ºC, vou passar a pda a Lisboa, portanto hoje não posso fazer acompanhamento logo à noite, sendo assim desejo uma boa passagem de anos a todos e um feliz 2015


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2014 às 15:13)

Minima de 3,1ºC outra vez e 2 graus afastado do previsto, outra vez.
Temp. atual 14,2ºC

A minima do dia de ano novo deve rondar os 4-5ºC e deve continuar assim até dia 7 de Janeiro.

Boas entradas para 2015!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2014 às 15:13)

Boas.

Mínima de *-0,5ºC* 

Se tivesse colocado o sensor junto ao rio de certeza que atingia pelo menos os -2ºC 

Os meus pais foram cedo (cerca das 8h) ao Infantado e lá estava tudo branco e os carros com uma forte camada de gelo. Lá, junto à lezíria, também devem ter estado temperaturas bem inferiores à por mim registada.

E pronto, como o @Daniel Vilão já postou, um pouco a Norte ainda antes das 03h, Bucelas já ia com -4ºC, é um mundo completamente à parte


----------



## Candy (31 Dez 2014 às 15:43)

Estamos assim... com um mar de fazer inveja a certos fias dr verão! 
Temperatura 15ºC
Vento fraquinho (quase nulo) de N/NE


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

Tarde agradável (mas só se está bem ao sol ) com temperatura a rondar os 13°C. 

Feliz ano novo a todos !


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Dez 2014 às 15:51)

Temperatura: *9.8ºC *(mínima de *4.8ºC*)
Humidade Relativa: *58% *
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*
_A todos um Bom Ano 2015_


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Serra de Aire ao fundo





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Chegando a Bucelas, o cenário era este:





AndréFrade disse:


> Havia gelo nos carros, que persistiu até meio da manhã.





Teles disse:


> Por aqui a mínima foi de -4,8ºC dia excelente para tirar umas fotos de inverno:





PDias disse:


> A esta hora e com 8,6ºC ainda encontrei estes pedaços de gelo que estavam nuns recipientes de brincadeiras dos meus filhos, que pena hoje não ter acordado cedo para ver a camada de geada.





jonas_87 disse:


> No Pisão, minim de -2,2ºC





Candy disse:


> Estamos assim... com um mar de fazer inveja a certos fias dr verão!



Boas tardes e Bom Ano Novo para todos!

Felizmente há todas as vossas belas fotos ! Por Carcavelos foi quase tudo igual a ontem, nada de geada e até menos frio. Avistam-se daqui os mesmos cirrus que ajudaram a compôr esse quadro lindíssimo das Berlengas:






 Feliz 2015 para todos são os votos daqui de Carcavelos! 






(foto de 5 de Julho de 2008, S.O.S Salvem o Surf ! )


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Máxima por Queluz de 14,2ºC, mais 2,5ºC que ontem, esta noite penso que já não será tão fria como as anteriores.

Neste momento 12,8ºC ontem estava já com 10,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Eu aqui já vou nos *7,8ºC.*
1º final de tarde com vento nulo, eis o resultado, e não estou num vale, faço ideia no Pisão.
Agora só no Sabado é que vou poder consultar as minimas da madrugada dos dias 1, 2 e 3 de Janeiro, todas elas vão ser negativas.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Final de tarde, com 8,2ºC actuais.


----------



## joao nunes (31 Dez 2014 às 17:54)

por aqui sigo ja com 9,4ºC 
vamos entrar em 2015 com temperaturas proximas dos 0ºC
BOM ANO NOVO para todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2014 às 17:57)

Ontem registei as 22:30, 3,4ºC.
Só de lareira acesa é que se está bem, com quase 20ºC dentro de casa, ontem.
Hoje por aqui foi uma manha pintada de branco com a geada.
A temperatura já segue abaixo dos 10ºC


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Até para o ano!


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2014 às 18:26)

Sigo já com 6ºC. É notável na nova estação de Azeitão o mesmo fenómeno que ocorre por aqui, da brisa de Sul eheh


----------



## Paelagius (31 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

E assim nos despedimos de 2014


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

Sigo com *4,2ºC* e uma ligeira brisa. 

Máxima: *12,8ºC*
Mínima: *0,2ºC*

Desejo a todos um excelente 2015.


----------



## thunderhunter (31 Dez 2014 às 19:35)

boas sigo com 5.4 e vento fraco de norte. Desejo a todos os membros um excelente 2015.


----------



## Garcia (31 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

Feliz Ano Novo a todos!!!
Também tive oportunidade de tirar umas fotos ao poente mas só amanhã tenho tempo de as partilhar convosco.. 

por agora 12.5ºC por aqui..


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Ontem a esta hora tinha 8,1ºC e hoje tenho 10,4ºC e estou com vento de norte, se não tinha mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

Por Queluz 10,4ºC a nível da estação e 5ºC a nível do solo medidos com o carro, não tá vento algum a nível do solo claro.

Bom 2015 pra todos.


----------



## Candy (31 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

Pela minha parte acabo o ano com 7,7ºC no centro de Peniche. 

Esta tarde esteve assim!... ao fundo, o Baleal.

A todos vós,  colegas e amigos do fórum,  desejo um Feliz Ano de 2015, com tudo de bom, principalmente saúde e algum dinheirinho que dá sempre jeito  
Bjuuus
Até para o ano que vem!


----------



## thunderhunter (1 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

Parece um pato
[img

[/img]


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 03:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde, com 8,2ºC actuais.


Foram exatamente essas nuvens que vi no céu e estava a uns 400 metros de altura, pena não ter tirado foto desse horizonte lindo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 03:07)

StormRic disse:


> Até para o ano!


LINDO LINDO LINDO! Vou guardar se não te importares!


----------



## Rachie (1 Jan 2015 às 06:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde, com 8,2ºC actuais.


Também as fotografei na Costa  lindas!


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

O último de 2014...







thunderhunter disse:


> Parece um pato
> [img
> 
> 
> ...



pois parece.. 
tirei uma parecida mas na minha localização tinha o pescoço mais comprido.. mais tipo ganso.. 






o resto vou colocar no tópico dedicado ao pôr-do-sol, para quem quiser ver..


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Paelagius disse:


> E assim nos despedimos de 2014



Esta foto foi tirada no Porto? Parece a margem sul do Tejo e as nuvens eram exactamente como se viam daqui . Bom panorama e cor!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

Candy disse:


> Esta tarde esteve assim!... ao fundo, o Baleal.



 lindo! Até parece verão! Gosto desta vista diferente.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Garcia disse:


> O último de 2014...



Que belos cenários que arranjas sempre! Belíssimas!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde, com 8,2ºC actuais.



Que apanhado fantástico, conseguiste enquadrá-los todos, estes estranhos "seres voadores" que nos espicaçaram a imaginação, e quando a cor estava no seu tom mais fascinante!

Gosto muito desta perspectiva das duas margens ao longe, venham mais!


----------

